# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  دانلود پروژه یک وب سایت به صورت رایگان

## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام به اساتید گرامی
احتراما من یه سایت طراحی کردم که یه پروژه ساده است با امکانات زیر
نوع بانک اس کیو ال 2005
تکنولوژی آجاکس
زبان برنامه نویسی C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎.Net 2005
,...
جهت نمایش زیبایی فرم ها از اینترنت اکسپلورر 7 استفاده نمایید
امکانات:
فروم
مدیریت کامل مقالات
مدیریت کامل اخبار
نظر سنجی
لینک ها
و...
در ضمن توی این پروژه تا تونستم از بعضی خاصیت های اجاکس که همه می خوان استفاده کردم امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه
ما رو هم دعا کنین.
در ضمن اگه اشکالی هست رفعش کنیم و اونو دوباره اپلود کنین روی سایت
دوستان این پروژه توی این آدرس هم آپلود شده اگه نتونستین از این سایت دانلود کنین از این آدرس دانلود کنین

----------


## jkr_20

با تشکر از سایت زیبایی که درست کردید میشه در مورد سایت یه توضیحاتی بفرمایید و همچنین نحوه اجرای اون

----------


## peymannaji

با تشکر از زحمتی که کشیدید . قسمت SDKCLASS بسیار برای بنده مفید بود ....


موفق و پیروز باشید ....

----------


## peymannaji

در مورد کد زیر که در تمام صفحات استفاده شده توضیح میدید که چه کاری انجام میده ؟



    <script type="text/javascript">

            function onUpdating(){
                // get the update progress div
                var pnlPopup = $get('<%= this.pnlPopup.ClientID %>'); 

                //  get the gridview element        
                var gridView = $get('<%= this.Main.ClientID %>');
                
                // make it visible
                pnlPopup.style.display = '';	    
                
                // get the bounds of both the gridview and the progress div
                var gridViewBounds = Sys.UI.DomElement.getBounds(gridView);
                var pnlPopupBounds = Sys.UI.DomElement.getBounds(pnlPopup);
                
                //  center of gridview
                var x = gridViewBounds.x + Math.round(gridViewBounds.width / 2) - Math.round(pnlPopupBounds.width / 2);
                var y = gridViewBounds.y + Math.round(gridViewBounds.height / 2) - Math.round(pnlPopupBounds.height / 2);	    

                //	set the progress element to this position
                Sys.UI.DomElement.setLocation(pnlPopup, x, y);           
            }

            function onUpdated() {
                // get the update progress div
                var pnlPopup = $get('<%= this.pnlPopup.ClientID %>'); 
                // make it invisible
                pnlPopup.style.display = 'none';
            }            
        </script>

----------


## Imagine

:لبخند: با سلام خدمت دوست و استاد بزرگوار. ممنون از پروژه خیلی خوبتون . خیلی خوبه که اساتید بزرگواری مثل شما حاصل فکری خود را در اختیار کاراموزان قرار میدهند تا به رشد و پیشرفت آنها کمک کنند درود بر شما. :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> در مورد کد زیر که در تمام صفحات استفاده شده توضیح میدید که چه کاری انجام میده ؟
> 
> 
>  
>     <script type="text/javascript">
>  
>             function onUpdating(){
>                 // get the update progress div
>                 var pnlPopup = $get('<%= this.pnlPopup.ClientID %>'); 
> ...


  این کد برای اینه که وقتی صفحه Update می شه یه پنل ظاهر می شه که منتظر بمانید.
این کد برای قسمت AjaxUpdatePanelExtender به کار رفته و با بروز رسانی updatePanel این کادر ظاهر و با اتمام بروز رسانی محو می شود

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با تشکر از سایت زیبایی که درست کردید میشه در مورد سایت یه توضیحاتی بفرمایید و همچنین نحوه اجرای اون


این پروژه یه پروژه دانشجویی خیلی مال نیست
لازم بذکر است که نام کاربری مدیر سایت *Saber_Fatholahi*
و کلمه عبور *1234567@* می باشد کلمه عبور تمامی کاربران همین است

در ضمن دوست گرامی مشکل شما کجاست بگید تا رفع کنم؟
این هم Document سایت .متاسفانه روی این سایت تا حجم محدودی قبول می کنه مجبورشدم بذارم روی RapidShare
اینم لینکش

----------


## kezack

ميشه Document رو در جاي ديكه بزارين ؟ نميشه از اونجا دانلود كرد
با تشكر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> ميشه Document رو در جاي ديكه بزارين ؟ نميشه از اونجا دانلود كرد
> با تشكر


 من همین جار و بلدم لینک بدین چشم

----------


## salehbagheri

> من همین جار و بلدم لینک بدین چشم


اگر GMail دارين، در اینجا آپلود كنيد!

www.googlepages.com

----------


## yottabyte

من پروژه رو با VS 2008

----------


## yottabyte

من پروژه رو با VS 2008 باز میکنم و تمامی کنترلهایی که دارای پیشوند Ajax میباشند به درستی نمایش داده نمیشن ؛ علتش چیه ؟

----------


## salehbagheri

سایت بسیار زیبا و حرفه ای دارید و معلومه که وقت و هزینه زیادی صرفش کردی!

*انتقادهای بنده از سر دلسوزی و برای رفع مشکلات سایت شما و بهتر شدن آن است!*

 مشکلات سایت:
1 - کنترلهای آجاکس صفحات سایت مشکل داره و مرتبا Error زیر رو میده:



> _The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it._


به نام کنترل هم ربطی نداره و اگر آن کنترل رو پاک کنی از بقیه کنترلهای آجاکس شما ایراد میگیره!
کنترل ScriptManager هم وجود داره و در بالاترین قسمت صفحه وب هست!
در ضمن تکنولوژی آجاکس هم توسط سیستم بنده ساپورت میشه!

2- کدهای شما سه مشکل اساسی داره:
     الف) به خوبی دسته بندی نشده (همگی در یک فایل دسته بندی شده)
     ب) حافظه های اشغال شده توسط کدها، تخلیه نمیشه! و پس از مدتی ممکنه برای سایت و سرور شما مشکل ایجاد کنه!
     ج) نوع تعامل اطلاعات با کاربر از طریق کدها خوب تعریف نشده!

----------


## saleh.hi.62

خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز خدا خیرت بده.
پوشه بین رو کجا کپی کنم؟

----------


## Milad Mohseny

ممنون از برنامه شما.
اگه امکان داره دوستانی که برنامه میزارن یکی دو تا عکس هم از صفحات اصلی برنامه Upload کنند ممنون میشم.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

توی داکیومنت پروژه نحوه اجرای برنامه با تمام صفحات سایت توضیح داده شده پروزه بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا می شه.
پوشه Bin توی شاخه اصلی سایت کپی کن

----------


## saleh.hi.62

دوست عزیز ممنون از این همه تللاش
                                                   و
                                                       داشتن عزت نفس.

امکانش هست که سورس word رو به من بدین؟
چون منم دارم روی پروژه وب کار میکنم برای پروژه پایان دوره و متن های تایپ شده شما خیلی کارمو جلو میندازه.
اگه دوست داشتین برام میل کنین.
ممنون.
saleh_hi_62@yahoo.com

----------


## hana2064

سلام ممنون از برنامتون من فقط تونستم document رو مطالعه کنم ولی برنام رو نتونستم اجرا کنم اگه مکنه کسی لطف کنه و بگه 4تا پوشه ای که extractشد رو چطور باید اجرا کرد . البته من یه پروژه جدید ایجاد و این چهار تا پوشه رو تو ریشه اش ریختم ولی موقع اجرا خطا میده .  خیلی از کنترلها رو پیدا نمی کنه 
مرسی از کمکتون

----------


## kezack

لازم به ايجاد پروژه جدید نيست كافي  4تا پوشه ای که extractشده را كنار هم قرار بدي و اجراش كني خطاشم فكر كنم بخاطر ajax باشه

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

ببین دوست عزیز شما باید اونارو اکستراکت کنی و سه پوشه دیگرو به همون صورت اکستراکت شده توی پوشه Final Forum Project کپی کنین

----------


## salehbagheri

به هر حال اجرا نمیشه!!!

اونهم فقط به خاطر کدهای AJAX!

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

اما من کاملا تست کردم و اجرا می شه لابد شما آجاکس تون مشکل داره

----------


## saleh.hi.62

سلام 
آقای فتح الهی من سایت رو دانلود کردم آلی فقط هر جا تو سایت کنترل update panel باشه ارور میده !!!
من با vs2008 کار میکنم.
مشکل از چی؟؟؟

----------


## amironline

كنترل نظرسنجي رو خودتون نوشتيد؟ ميشه سورسش رو هم بزارين؟

----------


## zero-cool

آقاي فتح اللهي اين پروژه در صفحه گلوبال براي ارتباط با ديتابيس مشكل داره شما كه ديتابيس نداريد چرا همچين كاري كرديد خواهشمندم درباره اين صفحه توضيح دهيد ، دستتون هم درد مكنه واقعا يك وب دولوپر واقعي هستي من كه قبولت دارم.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> آقاي فتح اللهي اين پروژه در صفحه گلوبال براي ارتباط با ديتابيس مشكل داره شما كه ديتابيس نداريد چرا همچين كاري كرديد خواهشمندم درباره اين صفحه توضيح دهيد ، دستتون هم درد مكنه واقعا يك وب دولوپر واقعي هستي من كه قبولت دارم.


 ببین دوست عزیز من دیتابیس همراه سایت گذاشتم توی شاخه App_Data  هست

کنترل نظرسنجی دانلود کردن کار من نیست اما دارم یکی طراحی میکنم به زودی می ذارم روی سایت

----------


## elizabet

ممنون از پروژه خوبتون.
پروژه را دانلود کردم ولی متاسفانه نمی تونم اجراش کنم.
میشه لطف کنید در مورد اجراش هم توضیح بدید.
آن Dll هایی که در پوشه Bin گذاشتین را در قسمت toolbox  باید  add  کنیم؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> ممنون از پروژه خوبتون.
> پروژه را دانلود کردم ولی متاسفانه نمی تونم اجراش کنم.
> میشه لطف کنید در مورد اجراش هم توضیح بدید.
> آن Dll هایی که در پوشه Bin گذاشتین را در قسمت toolbox باید add کنیم؟


  سلام
نه نیازی به Add کردن اونهانیست در ضمن اگه پروژه رو خواستین اجرا کنین احتمالا از یکی از صفحات خطا می گیره که EnableViewState  دوبار تکرار شده اونو حذف کنین پروژه به صورت کامل کار می کنه.
عقیده من اینه زکات علم یاد دادنه من زمانی از اطلاعات بچه های همین سایت استفاده می کردم حالا که یاد گرفتم دوست دارم یاد بدم تا زکاتشو بدم امیدوارم از پسش بر بیام

----------


## elizabet

مرسی، ولی مشکلم حل نشد
وقتی که برنامه را اجرا می کنم error زیر را می ده

Could not load file or assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> مرسی، ولی مشکلم حل نشد
> وقتی که برنامه را اجرا می کنم error زیر را می ده
> 
> Could not load file or assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.


  این کد نشان دهنده اینه که اجاکس روی سیستم شما نصب نیست اینو نصب کن

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> كنترل نظرسنجي رو خودتون نوشتيد؟ ميشه سورسش رو هم بزارين؟


نه اما کنترل Login,ChangPass,... امنیتی خودم طراحی کردم سورسشم اگه سرچ کنین توی همین سایت است

----------


## elizabet

ممنون از برنامه  خیلی خوبتون.
ajax رو نصب کردم برنامه اجرا شد.ولی در قسمت admin با username و pass که گفتید وارد نمی شه.

----------


## elizabet

دوست عزیز در قسمت عضویت یه مشکلی که هست اینه که برای کلمه عبور حتما باید تعداد کارکترهای غیر الفبا و غیر عددی 1 کاراکتر باشد وگرنه error زیر را می ده
حداقل طول کلمه عبور 7 کاراکتر. و تعداد کارکترهای غیر الفبا و غیر عددی 1 کاراکتر

که میشه در قسمت web.config یه تغییراتی بدید که الزامی به استفاده از کارکترهای غیر الفبا و غیر عددی نباشد.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> ممنون از برنامه خیلی خوبتون.
> ajax رو نصب کردم برنامه اجرا شد.ولی در قسمت admin با username و pass که گفتید وارد نمی شه.





> دوست عزیز در قسمت عضویت یه مشکلی که هست اینه که برای کلمه عبور حتما باید تعداد کارکترهای غیر الفبا و غیر عددی 1 کاراکتر باشد وگرنه error زیر را می ده
> حداقل طول کلمه عبور 7 کاراکتر. و تعداد کارکترهای غیر الفبا و غیر عددی 1 کاراکتر
> 
> که میشه در قسمت web.config یه تغییراتی بدید که الزامی به استفاده از کارکترهای غیر الفبا و غیر عددی نباشد.


برای سوال اولتون کلمه عبور تمامی کاربران همینه که نوشتم اما نام کاربریشون فرق داره
Username: Saber_Fatholahi
Password: 1234567@ اما برای سوال دومتون خودم عمدا این کاروکردم جهت امنیت و الا می تونه همون جوری باشه که شما می گین

----------


## refigh3

عزيز جان ممنون از پروژتون ولي من نتونستم ديتا بيسش رو تو اس كيو ال اتچ كنم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> عزيز جان ممنون از پروژتون ولي من نتونستم ديتا بيسش رو تو اس كيو ال اتچ كنم


 دوست من نیازی به اتچ کردن نیست اگه همین شاخه دیتابیس توی پروژه کپی کنی کفایت می کنه اون از SQLExpress  استفاده می کنه اگه مشگلی بودبازم مطرح کن در خدمتم

----------


## mp2009

خوب بود  . اگه ادامه بدبد خيلي خوبه . در ضمن خبرنامه هم داشته باشه عالي ميشه

----------


## shahram560

با سلام وتشکر ار آقای صابر
من زمانیکه سایت رو دیباگ میکنم هیچ اروری نمیده اما به محض باز شدن اینترنت اکسپلورر از کانکشن اکسپشن میگیره که متن اکسپشن اینه:
An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)

لطفا بنده را راهنمایی بفرمایید.
باز هم از آقای فتح اللهی بابت سخاوت و بزرگواریشون که حاصل زحمت خودشون را در اختیار دیگران قرار میدن بسیار سپاسگزارم.

----------


## alpina

دوست عزیز ممنون بابت این پروژه 
کارتون حرف نداره و کم سابقه است که کسی سورس کارشو واسه همه بذاره. 
امکانش هست که سورس word رو به من هم بدین؟
چون منم دارم روی پروژه وب کار میکنم برای پروژه پایانی کاردانی و بسیاریاز متن های تایپ شده شما خیلی بهم کمک میکنه.
اگه ممکنه برام میل کنین.
ممنون.
m_rahi20@yahoo.com

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> دوست عزیز ممنون بابت این پروژه 
> کارتون حرف نداره و کم سابقه است که کسی سورس کارشو واسه همه بذاره. 
> امکانش هست که سورس word رو به من هم بدین؟
> چون منم دارم روی پروژه وب کار میکنم برای پروژه پایانی کاردانی و بسیاریاز متن های تایپ شده شما خیلی بهم کمک میکنه.
> اگه ممکنه برام میل کنین.
> ممنون.
> m_rahi20@yahoo.com


 عزیز الان دسترسی به مستندات ندارم در اسرع وقت چشم واستون می فرستم
الان خونه نیستم امدم تعطیلات

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

به سفارش بعضی اساتید که فایل ورد این پروژه را می خواستن می ذارم همه استفاده نموده و بر ما دعا بفرمایین
امید وارم به کارتون بیاد

متسفانه فصل 5 حجمش زیاده نمیشه اپلود کرد

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

از اساتید گرامی کسی سایت رو دانلود کردن کسی بررسی کرد ببینه مشکل برنامه نویسی داره یا نه؟

----------


## solmaz_shakuri

خیلی عالیه درستت درد نکنه

----------


## solmaz_shakuri

راستی میتونم بپرسم شما vb.net هم کار کردید

----------


## anahitanaragh

سلام دوست عزيز من توي طراحي وب تازه كارم ميشه توضيح بدي چطوري با ديتابيس ارتباط بر قرار كنم و اينكه چطوري برنامه را اجرا كنم مرسي.

----------


## kezack

دوست خوب فکر کنم در همین تاپیک توضیح داده شده

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> راستی میتونم بپرسم شما vb.net هم کار کردید


کم و بیش چیزایی بلدم اگه کمکی ازم ساختس در خدمتم

----------


## hashemi85sep

سلام دوست عزیز ، صاب رجان 
از بابت این کار بسیار خوبی که کردی واقعا دستت درد نکه 
منم یه کاربر تازه وارد هستم و میخواستم اگه بشه از معلومات شما استفاده کنم 
بازم ممنونم از پروژه بسیار عالیتون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام دوست عزیز ، صاب رجان 
> از بابت این کار بسیار خوبی که کردی واقعا دستت درد نکه 
> منم یه کاربر تازه وارد هستم و میخواستم اگه بشه از معلومات شما استفاده کنم 
> بازم ممنونم از پروژه بسیار عالیتون


امیدوارم که بتونم به همه کمک کنم چون منم اساتید همین سایت همین فروم من اینقدر کمک کردن که نگو من پست نمی دادم اما ÷ست های دیگران خیلی مطالعه می کردم و از همشون نهایت کمال تشکر دارم
و بر این عقیده هستم که زکات علم یاد دادن

----------


## amin_alexi

سلام 
تشكر از دوست عزيز بابت اين كار جالب و زيبا !
منم مثل دوستمون اين مشكل رو دارم مي خوام ببينم چه طوري ميشه رفعش كرد.



> مشکلات سایت:
> 1 - کنترلهای آجاکس صفحات سایت مشکل داره و مرتبا Error زیر رو میده:
> 
> نقل قول:
> _The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it._ 
> به نام کنترل هم ربطی نداره و اگر آن کنترل رو پاک کنی از بقیه کنترلهای آجاکس شما ایراد میگیره!
> کنترل ScriptManager هم وجود داره و در بالاترین قسمت صفحه وب هست!
> در ضمن تکنولوژی آجاکس هم توسط سیستم بنده ساپورت میشه!

----------


## amin_alexi

سلام
اين مشكل كه بالا گفتم حل شد ! البته در يك سيستم ديگه !
كار خاصي نكردم
حالا يه مسئله اگر ديتابيس و يوزر sa پسورد داشته باشه نميره تو ...(تو ‍ConnectionString رو هم درست كردم)
اين رو عرض كردم كه دوست غزيزمون Saber_Fatholahi اگه جايي بردن مشكلي پيش نياد .

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> اين مشكل كه بالا گفتم حل شد ! البته در يك سيستم ديگه !
> كار خاصي نكردم
> حالا يه مسئله اگر ديتابيس و يوزر sa پسورد داشته باشه نميره تو ...(تو ‍ConnectionString رو هم درست كردم)
> اين رو عرض كردم كه دوست غزيزمون Saber_Fatholahi اگه جايي بردن مشكلي پيش نياد .


ممنون از لطف شما حواسم هست این فقط یه پروژه کوچیک بود یه تمرین واسه کمک به بچه های سایت

----------


## mp2009

جناب   Saber_Fatholahi  اين سيستم نظرسنجي هم كه مشكل داره !
نمودار رو نشون نميده

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> جناب Saber_Fatholahi اين سيستم نظرسنجي هم كه مشكل داره !
> نمودار رو نشون نميده


 دوست من اینو من چند بار اجرا گرفتم مشکلی نداره مگه اینکه توی یه پروژه دیگه استفاده کرده باشی که باید یه سری تنظیمات تغییر بدی

----------


## alpina

سلام استاد
بابت فایلها ممنون
من چند ماهیه که دارم وب کار میکنم
خیلی دوست دارم توی این زمینه پیشرفت کنم دوست دارم یه روزی بتونم cms بنویسم الان هم دارم از هر راهی شده به علمم در این زمینه اضافه کنم.
امیدوارم رو کمک ویژه ی  شما اساتید حساب کنم.
یا حق!

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام استاد فتح الهی

با تشکر از پروژه زيبا شما 



برنامه روي سيستم خودم به خوبي کار مي کند localhost\demo

اما مي برم روي سرور و از روي کلاينت مي خواهم کار کنم اين پيغام خطا مي دهد 

*Runtime Error* 
 
*Description:* An application error occurred on the server. The current custom error settings for this application prevent the details of the application error from being viewed remotely (for security reasons). It could, however, be viewed by browsers running on the local server machine. 
 
*Details:* To enable the details of this specific error message to be viewable on remote machines, please create a <customErrors> tag within a "web.config" configuration file located in the root directory of the current web application. This <customErrors> tag should then have its "mode" attribute set to "Off".
 
<!-- Web.Config Configuration File --><configuration>    <system.web>        <customErrors mode="Off"/>    </system.web></configuration>
*Notes:* The current error page you are seeing can be replaced by a custom error page by modifying the "defaultRedirect" attribute of the application's <customErrors> configuration tag to point to a custom error page URL.
 
<!-- Web.Config Configuration File --><configuration>    <system.web>        <customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" defaultRedirect="mycustompage.htm"/>    </system.web></configuration>


با تشکر

----------


## kezack

توي وب كانفيك همون تغيراتي كه خواسته اعمال كن

----------


## spicirmkh

> توي وب كانفيك همون تغيراتي كه خواسته اعمال كن


فکر نمي کني روي آن کامپيوتر چون FremWork  نصب نيست اين پيغام خطا مي دهد

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام استاد فتح الهی
> 
> با تشکر از پروژه زيبا شما 
> 
> 
> 
> برنامه روي سيستم خودم به خوبي کار مي کند localhost\demo
> 
> اما مي برم روي سرور و از روي کلاينت مي خواهم کار کنم اين پيغام خطا مي دهد 
> ...


 دوست من توی وب کانفیگ مود خطا رو غیر فعال کن تا خطارو بهت نشون بده بفهمیم اشکال از کجاست

----------


## hashemi85sep

سلام 
بازم ممنونم از بابت پروژه
شما منبع خاصی رو ساغ دارین که به من کمک کنه بتونم بیشتر راه بیفتم؟؟؟؟؟
ممنون میشم اگه بهم معرفی کنین
بازم منون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من به نظرم کتاب Asp.net 2.0 انتشارات ساحر با زبان سی شارپ و همون کتاب انتشارات ناقوس با زبان وبی دانت نت و کتاب های هم نوی سایت www.parstech.org که فکر می کنم بدردت بخوره

----------


## gilar1360

با عرض تشکر از شما 
میشه پاسخ بدید که چه طور میشود این سایت با اکسس هم کارکنه آیا به جای sqlserver از oledb استفاده بشه کار حله

----------


## kezack

براي اكسس كافي ديتابيس برنامتون رو مثل اون ديتابيس طراحي كنيد بعد connectionString رو عوض كنيد و ...

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> براي اكسس كافي ديتابيس برنامتون رو مثل اون ديتابيس طراحي كنيد بعد connectionString رو عوض كنيد و ...


 درسته اگه این کارارو بکنی و توی وب کانفیگ نوع کانکشن استرینگ تغییر بده

----------


## aftari_shomal2000

آقای فتح الهی من کمی که نه خیلی مبتدی هستم می شه یه آموزش دات نت برای ماها توی سایت راه بندازین از اولش طراحی سایت و نحوه نوشن کد هارو برامون توضیح بدین من هم همشهری شما هستم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> آقای فتح الهی من کمی که نه خیلی مبتدی هستم می شه یه آموزش دات نت برای ماها توی سایت راه بندازین از اولش طراحی سایت و نحوه نوشن کد هارو برامون توضیح بدین من هم همشهری شما هستم


 خیلی ممنون از ابراز لطف تون و تشکر هاتون
اما اولا من اصالتا آملی نیستم
به عبارتی به زبان خودتون "من آملی بیمه" و د مورد اینکه آموزش بذارم فعلا وقتم خیلی پره حتی نمی تونام پست هامو به روز کنم در اسرع وقت چرا که نه خیلی هم خوشحال می شم

----------


## j_mehdi197

بسمه تعالی 
با سلام خدمت تمام دوستان 
من برنامه را دانلود کردم و همه را نیز در پوشه اصلی پروژه کپی کردم و sql expresst, ajax را نیز نصب کردم ولی اصلا هیچ چیزی نمایش داده نمی شود . لطفا بگویید باید دیتا بیس را کجا قرار دهیم و همینتور صفحه اصلی برای لود چیست ؟ با تشکر

----------


## afarinn62

سلام
 با این خطا چه کنم 
من از vs 2008 استفاده میکنم

Compilation Error 
Description: An error occurred during the compilation of a resource required to service this request. Please review the following specific error details and modify your source code appropriately. 

Compiler Error Message: CS0234: The type or namespace name 'Script' does not exist in the namespace 'System.Web' (are you missing an assembly reference?)

Source Error:



Line 11: [WebService(Namespace = "http://tempuri.org/")]
Line 12: [WebServiceBinding(ConformsTo = WsiProfiles.BasicProfile1_1)]
Line 13: [System.Web.Script.Services.ScriptService]
Line 14: public class SearchWebService : System.Web.Services.WebService
Line 15: {

----------


## kezack

فکرکنم مشکلش از dll ها باشه ایا dll رو در شاخه bin  قرار داره؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> بسمه تعالی 
> با سلام خدمت تمام دوستان 
> من برنامه را دانلود کردم و همه را نیز در پوشه اصلی پروژه کپی کردم و sql expresst, ajax را نیز نصب کردم ولی اصلا هیچ چیزی نمایش داده نمی شود . لطفا بگویید باید دیتا بیس را کجا قرار دهیم و همینتور صفحه اصلی برای لود چیست ؟ با تشکر


 دیتا بیس توی شاخه App_Data و صفحه اصلی آن Default.aspx

----------


## p.parsaee

خیلی ممنون

----------


## roze_zard

سلام دوست عزیز،
با تشکر از شما و کار مفیدی که انجام دادید.
من یه سوال داشتم از fckeditor که برای دانلود گذاشتید در هر پروژه ای می توان استفاده کرد؟ قسمتی هست که مربوط به سایت شما باشه؟

----------


## spicirmkh

استاد گرامي جناب آقاي فتح الهي 

با سلام

امکانش هست فايل مديريت پروژه Solution بگذاريد که بتوانيد برنامه را مرحله به مرحله اجرا کنيم و با عمل برنامه آشنا بشويم 

با تشکر

----------


## xalerebvar

ضمن عرض یه خسته نباشی جانانه به آقای صابر عزیز به خاطر پروژه ی جالبش.
همین طور که داشتم صفحات رو مرور می کردم دیدم بچه ها به سئوالات زیادی راجع به این پروژه برخوردند.
لازم دونستم که پاره ای از سئوالا تشون رو جواب بدم.
1- قبل از هر چیز فایلهایی رو که داونلود کردید Unzip کنید و همشون رو داخل فولدرFinal Forum Project کپی کنید .
2- VS رو باز کنید و از منوی فیا گزینه ی Open Website رو برگزینید.
3- از دو راه می تونین ارتباطی که آقا صابر با بانک اطلاعاتیش داده رو در سیستم خودتون اصلاح کنید
  - اگه SQLServer 2005 دارید روی گزینه DataBase رایت کلیک کنید و Atach Database رو   برگزینید(حالا به نام سرویسی که اس کیو ال با اون اجرا می شه دقت کنیو اونرو در بخش DataSource  فایل وب کانفیگ در قسمت Connection String  کپی کنید).آقا صابر برای این کار دو Key رو Add کرده که یکیش به اسم Localserver1 و دیگری 2 .
   - در صورت نداشتن SQLSERVER2005 از پن server روی ایجاد یه بانک کلیک کنید و در قسمت پرووایدر هم SQLserver2005 یا 2000 رو برگزینید و در پنجره روبرو هم آدرس بانک رو بهش بدید و قسمت داخل پرانتز بالا رو تکرار کنید.
در پایان یه بار دیگه به آقا صابر دست مریضاد می گم و یه خبر توپ هم برا شما عزیزان دارم و اونم اینه که دارم رو پروژه پایانیم کار می کنم و هر وقت تموم شد یا رو وبلاگم و یا رو همین فاروم می زارم.
موفق باشید.
دست نوشته های یک دانشجو در باره دات نت
 :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:

----------


## mahtabir2

سلام
من تا دلتون بخواد تازه کارم .اگه لطف کنید و به من بگید که برای دیدن این سایت چه کنم ، ممنون می شم .توضیح اینکه من data base  رو attach کردم .فقط وقتی برنامه رو از IIS می خوام run کنم error می ده .یک error که می ده اینکه که :Unrecognized attribute 'requirePermission'  یا  اینکه safa رو به عنوان component نمی شناسه 
متشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> من تا دلتون بخواد تازه کارم .اگه لطف کنید و به من بگید که برای دیدن این سایت چه کنم ، ممنون می شم .توضیح اینکه من data base رو attach کردم .فقط وقتی برنامه رو از IIS می خوام run کنم error می ده .یک error که می ده اینکه که :Unrecognized attribute 'requirePermission' یا اینکه safa رو به عنوان component نمی شناسه 
> متشکر


 دوست من نیازی به اتچ کردن نداره که شما اگه دات نت 2005 نصب کردین همراه اون اس کیوال اکسپرس نصب می شه تنها کاری که لازمه هیچی نیست فقط باید از طریق دات نت سایت را توی cassini اجرا کنی به همین راحتی نیازی هم به IIS نداری دوست من
بچه خیلی عذر می خوام به دلیل مشکلات نمی تونم زود به زود سر بزنم

----------


## xalerebvar

ببین mahtabir2 عزیز مشکل کار تو اینجاست که همین طورری پروژه رو اجرا کردی برای اجرا باید تغییراتی رو در فایل webconfig همونطور هم که در بالا اشاره کردم بدی . 
این تغییرات شامل موارد زیره:
1- از بین فایل هایی که داونلود کردی دنبال فولدری به اسم App_Daa بگرد بعد از باز کردن آن فایل ASPNETDB.MDF رو به یکی از درایو هات کپی کن (مثلا C) حالا VS رو اجرا کن و پروژه رو باز کن بعد از باز کردن پروژه در پن Solution Explorer فایل Webconfig رو پیدا کن و روی آن دابل کلیک کن . حال در قسمت
Connection String و پیدا کردن کد زیر 
<add name="LocalSqlServer" connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=D:\Documents and Settings\ASP.NET\Desktop\ASP.NET New\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\App_Data\ASPNETDB.MDF;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
    <add name="LocalSqlServer1" connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=D:\Documents and Settings\ASP.NET\Desktop\ASP.NET New\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\App_Data\ASPNETDB.MDF;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
 
تغییرات زیر رو روش اعمال کن.
اگه از SQLEXPRESS استفاده می کنی نمی خواد قسمت Data Source رو تغییر بدی و کافیه فقط مسیر AttachDbFilename رو به c:\ASPNETDB.MDF تغییر بدی(اگه پایگاه داده رو به درایو c کپی کردی). این تغیرات رو بر روی هر دو کد LocalServer اعمال کن حال یه بار دیگه پروژه ت رو Run کن باید جواب بده.
نکته:
برای فهمیدن اینکه آیا SQLEXPRESS در حال اجراست یا نه مسیر زیر رو دنبال کن:
| All Programs | Microsoft SQL Server 2005 | Configuration Tools
و با انتخاب SQL Server Surface Area Configuration tool و بعد کلیک روی گزینه ی
Surface Area Configuration for services and Connections و در پنجره ظاهر شده انتخاب SQLEXPRESS اگر در سمت راست و در قسمت Service Status گزینه Running درج شده یعنی اینکه سرویس مورد نظرتان اجراست و مشکلی نیست. اگر هم اجرا نیود با کلیک رو ی دکمه Start انرا اجرا نمائید.
موفق باشی
یافته های یک دانشجو درباره دات نت
 :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## mzamani

آقای فتح اللهی عزیز با تشکر از زحماتتون
مشکل همه کسانی که پروژه را در vs2008 می خواهند باز کنند چطوری حل می شه؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> آقای فتح اللهی عزیز با تشکر از زحماتتون
> مشکل همه کسانی که پروژه را در vs2008 می خواهند باز کنند چطوری حل می شه؟


 دوستان با عرض معذرت من 2008 کار نکردم اگه تنظیمات خاصی داشته باشه نمی دونم مگه اینکه از آقای راد مدیر سایت کمک بگیریم

----------


## mzamani

با تشکر از توجهتون
پس اگه ممکنه هر وقت به نتیجه رسیدید تاونو اعلام کنید

----------


## sina39229

سلام
من با VS2008 به این مشکل بر می خورم
_Object reference not set to an instance of an object._

----------


## sina39229

سلام
به من این error را هم می ده 
_An attempt to attach an auto-named database for file  D:\Users\sina\Desktop\Final Forum Project\App_Data\ASPNETdb.MDF failed. A  database with the same name exists, or specified file cannot be opened, or it is  located on UNC share._

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> به من این error را هم می ده 
> _An attempt to attach an auto-named database for file D:\Users\sina\Desktop\Final Forum Project\App_Data\ASPNETdb.MDF failed. A database with the same name exists, or specified file cannot be opened, or it is located on UNC share._


 ببین دوست من احتمالا توی SQLExpress شما دیتابیسی با همین نام وجود داره اگه اونو تغییر نام بدین یا این دیتابیس تغییر نام بدین و کانکشن استرینگ را اصلاح کنین کارت را می افته ممنون از ابراز محبت و تشکر های شما دوستان

----------


## sina39229

مرسی 
مشکلم حل شد
فقط در Gridview ها با زدن صفحه بعدی و کلیک بر روی نمایش اخبار Error می ده 
در ضمن در زمان اجرا از DLL ها خطای زیر را می گیره:
Cannot Find Assembly
چی کار باید بکنم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> مرسی 
> مشکلم حل شد
> فقط در Gridview ها با زدن صفحه بعدی و کلیک بر روی نمایش اخبار Error می ده 
> در ضمن در زمان اجرا از DLL ها خطای زیر را می گیره:
> Cannot Find Assembly
> چی کار باید بکنم


dرای نمایش اخبار اگه توی فایل کد دقت کنی برای مقدار دهی linkButton ها یه اشتباه کوچولو کردم که خودت می تونی اصلاحش کنی اگه نه که تا راهشو بهت بگم

----------


## sina39229

سلام
اگه لطف کند ممنون می شم
چون من این جوری کار نکردم 
ممنونم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> اگه لطف کند ممنون می شم
> چون من این جوری کار نکردم 
> ممنونم


سلام ببین دوست من این کد توی فایل کد لیست اخبار جایگزین کد قبلی کن
protected void LinkButton_ShowNews_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        LinkButton m = (LinkButton)sender;
        SqlDataSource_NewsArchive.UpdateParameters["NewsID"].DefaultValue = m.CommandArgument;
        SqlDataSource_NewsArchive.Update();
        Response.Redirect("~/ShowNews.aspx?ID=" + m.CommandArgument);
    }
وتوی فایل ای اس پی ایکس به جای این کد
<asp:LinkButton ID="LinkButton_ShowNews" runat="server" CommandArgument="<%# Container.DataItemIndex %>"
                                            OnClick="LinkButton_ShowNews_Click" ValidationGroup="4564">نمایش خبر</asp:LinkButton>

این کد جایگزین کن
<asp:LinkButton ID="LinkButton_ShowNews" runat="server" CommandArgument="<%# Eval("ID") %>"
                                            OnClick="LinkButton_ShowNews_Click" ValidationGroup="4564">نمایش خبر</asp:LinkButton>

امیدوارم که مشکلت حل بشه خیلی ممنونم از ابراز لطف شما و خطا هایی که به من گزارش می دین

----------


## hassanf

سلام
همه چیز خیلی مرتب و منظم است و از کنترل  .Net خیلی خوب استفاده شده است.

اگر جسارت نباشه فقط درنگاه مختصری که داشتم چند نکته به ذهنم رسید :
 چه نیازی ست مثلا قبل از نام Contrtol لیبل پیشوند Lable یا lbl اضافه شود. این روش که به نامگذاری لهستانی معروف است در پلتفرم های قدیم که امکانات Editor قوی نداشتند استفاده می شد در حالی که در VS با این Editor قوی که دارد این نوع نامگذاری به جز کاهش خوانایی هیچ اثر دیگری ندارد و روشی منسوخ شده است.

در System.Globalization  امکانات تبدیل تاریخ ها را دارد و نیازی به کامپوننت مبدل نیست.

 در هر جایی که می خواستید به dataBase وصل شوید Connection , DataAdapter , ... را در همان متود استفاده کردید .آیا روش زیر بهتر نیست ؟

privatestaticSqlConnection Connection
{
get { returnnewSqlConnection(ConnectionString); }
}
publicstaticSqlCommand CreateCommand(string commandText, paramsSqlParameter[] parameters)
{
SqlConnection connecion = newSqlConnection();
connecion.ConnectionString = ConnectionString;
SqlCommand command = connecion.CreateCommand();
command.CommandType = CommandType.StoredProcedure;
command.CommandText = commandText;
SqlParameter returnValue = newSqlParameter();
returnValue.Direction = ParameterDirection.ReturnValue;
command.Parameters.Add(returnValue);
foreach (SqlParameter parameter in parameters)
command.Parameters.Add(parameter);
return command;
}
publicstaticSqlCommand CreateCommand(string commandText)
{
SqlConnection connecion = newSqlConnection();
connecion.ConnectionString = ConnectionString;
SqlCommand command = connecion.CreateCommand();
command.CommandType = CommandType.StoredProcedure;
command.CommandText = commandText;
SqlParameter returnValue = newSqlParameter();
returnValue.Direction = ParameterDirection.ReturnValue;
return command;
}
publicstaticvoid CloseConnection()
{
}
publicstaticDataTable FillDataSet(string commandText)
{
SqlDataAdapter adapter = newSqlDataAdapter(commandText, Connection);
DataTable dataTable = newDataTable();
Connection.Open();
adapter.Fill(dataTable);
if (Connection.State == ConnectionState.Open)
Connection.Close();
Connection.Dispose();
adapter.Dispose();
return dataTable;
}


با تشکر

----------


## spicirmkh

جناب آقاي فتح الهي 




> استاد گرامي جناب آقاي فتح الهي 
> 
> با سلام
> 
> امکانش هست فايل مديريت پروژه Solution بگذاريد که بتوانيد برنامه را مرحله به مرحله اجرا کنيم و با عمل برنامه آشنا بشويم  VS2005
> 
> با تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> جناب آقاي فتح الهي


دوست من دیگه از شما انتظار نمی رفت
از داخل ویزوال استودیو برین روی منوی فایل گزینه اوپن وب سایت انتخاب کنین و پوشه محتوی سایت انتخاب کرده و گزینه اوپن بزنین

----------


## programming9

سلام وخسته نباشيد خدمت دوست عزيز پروژه خوبي بود 
موفق باشي

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام وخسته نباشيد خدمت دوست عزيز پروژه خوبي بود 
> موفق باشي


از لطف شما بی نهایت سپاسگزارم اما برای ابراز لطف از دکمه تشکر استفاده کنید که اقای راد هم پست شمارو پاک نکنن

----------


## sharji

سلام دوست عزیز من همه این موارد رو انجام دادم اما اجرا نشد

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام دوست عزیز من همه این موارد رو انجام دادم اما اجرا نشد


دوست من خطای شما چیه آیا این پست کامل مطالعه کردین و مشکلی داشتین یا همینجوری به مشکل خوردی؟ن لطفا خطاتونو بگین

----------


## hamon1001

سلام
خسته نباشيد 
عيد سعيد قربان بر شما مبارک باد
من دانشجوي مهندسي صنايعم و براي درس کنترل پروژه نياز به يک پروژه دارم
پروژه اي در مورد آي تي و با اولويت طراحي سايت براي يک مرکز مثل يک آزانس مسکن يا رستوران يا فروشگاه زنجيره اي ويا ...
لذا از شما درخواست دارم تا يکي از پروژه هاي انجام داده خود را در اختيار من قرار دهيد تا من بتوانم بيشتر در اين راه و درس خود موفق شوم
من به دنبال يک پروژه ۱۰۰ درصد کامل هستم يعني از اولين مراحله و برآورد هزينه و زمان انجام هر مرحله و ترتيب انجام مراحل  و... ودر نهايت خود پروژه
از شما درخواست ميکنم مرا در اين راه ياري کنيد
لطفا جواب مثبت یا منفی خودتون نسبت به این درخواست رو هر چه زود تر به من اطلاع دهید
موفق پيروز و سربلند باشيد
hamon_1001@yahoo.com

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام

چرا وقتی VS2008 می خواهم باز کنیم در صفحه طراحی HTML عناصر نمایش داده نمی شود و صفحه سفید است و پیغام اخطار نمایش می دهد

آیا برای تبدیل برنامه که با VS2005  نوشته شده عملیات خاصی باید انجام دهیم 

با تشکر

----------


## Sal_64

سلام
جناب Saber_Fatholahi با تشکر از لطف شما  :تشویق: 

من با vs2008 زمانی که می خوام پروژه رو اجرا کنم در فایل web.config روی
    <roleManager enabled="true"/> این خطا رو میده



> Error    101    It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS.


با تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> جناب Saber_Fatholahi با تشکر از لطف شما 
> 
> من با vs2008 زمانی که می خوام پروژه رو اجرا کنم در فایل web.config روی
>     <roleManager enabled="true"/> این خطا رو میده
> 
> با تشکر


دوست من با عرض شرمندگی 2008 ندارم آقای راد اگه لطف کنن به این پست پاسخ میدن

----------


## ahmadirad1365

سلام
دوست من میتونید بفرمائید چگونه دیتابیسی که خود دات نت در هنگام استفاده از کامپونت های لوگینش درست میکنه رو در دیتابیس خود وارد کرده اید؟
و دیگر اینکه چگونه میشه فایلی که با فرمت sql ذخیره شده است رو فرا خوند تا جداول و دیتابیس ما رو بسازه؟
خیلی ممنونم!
تشکر

----------


## fire_off

*سلام*

چند صفحه قبل یکی این سوال من را کرده بود ولی جوابی داده نشد من تکرار می کنم لطفاً جواب بدید



```
CS0234: The type or namespace name 'Script' does not exist in the namespace 'System.Web' (are you missing an assembly reference?)
```

به این خط در برنامه گیر میده که تو کلاس SearchWebService.cs


```
[System.Web.Script.Services.ScriptService]
```

 
امیدوارم این بار جواب داده شود


*در ضمن dll با این نامی که در خطا گفته شده در شاخه bin وجود ندارد*.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من این سایت من چندین با چک کردم لطفا ببینین روی سیستم شما آجاکس نصب هست با نه در صورتی که نصب نباشه پیغام خطا صادر میشه

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> دوست من میتونید بفرمائید چگونه دیتابیسی که خود دات نت در هنگام استفاده از کامپونت های لوگینش درست میکنه رو در دیتابیس خود وارد کرده اید؟
> و دیگر اینکه چگونه میشه فایلی که با فرمت sql ذخیره شده است رو فرا خوند تا جداول و دیتابیس ما رو بسازه؟
> خیلی ممنونم!
> تشکر


برای سوال اول شما می تونین از aspnet_regsql j,d ahoi ءهزقخسخبف.أثف استفاده کنید و دیتابیس خود را انتخاب کنید تا جداول مربوطه برای شما ایجاد شود
برای سوال دوم هم می توانید از خود SQL در Query Anlyzer این کار را انجام دهید از ابراز لطف شما سپاسگزارم من هم کوچک شما خوبانم

----------


## ahmadirad1365

> برای سوال اول شما می تونین از aspnet_regsql j,d ahoi ءهزقخسخبف.أثف استفاده کنید و دیتابیس خود را انتخاب کنید تا جداول مربوطه برای شما ایجاد شود


ببخشید من مسیری که شما گفتید متوجه نشدم . میشه یک با دیگه مسیر رو بگید
تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> ببخشید من مسیری که شما گفتید متوجه نشدم . میشه یک با دیگه مسیر رو بگید
> تشکر


دوست من توی مسیری که دات نت نصب شده مثلا مال من توی مسیر
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727 هست از اونجا این فایل aspnet_regsql اجرا کن و مراحل دنبال کن یه دیتابیس توی اس کیو ال انتخاب کن تا جداول توی اون برای شما ایجاد بشه

----------


## Alireza1983

salam dostan va ostadane aziz man ye proje daram onam ine ke forosh amlak tahte web ba asp va vb bayad benevisam mishe komakam konin mamnon misham

----------


## sama_milani

سلام آقای راد 
من یه سوال داشتم می خواستم بدونم معماری شما در این پروژه آیا معماری سه لایه هست یا نه؟
چون شما برای دسترسی به sp هاتون از sql data source استفاده می کنید و مستقیما به database وصل میشید آیا این درسته یا نه میشه توضیح بدید؟؟؟؟

----------


## arshiyagraphic

با سلام من يك مشكل در استفاده از بانك acsses در asp.net به صورت sql كسي مي تونه يك راه حل به من بده
فقط مي خوام بانك و داخل كنم و نمايش بدم نمونه يا كد هر برنامه اي كه اين كار رو انجام بده اگه دارين بذارين ممنون ميشم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام آقای راد 
> من یه سوال داشتم می خواستم بدونم معماری شما در این پروژه آیا معماری سه لایه هست یا نه؟
> چون شما برای دسترسی به sp هاتون از sql data source استفاده می کنید و مستقیما به database وصل میشید آیا این درسته یا نه میشه توضیح بدید؟؟؟؟


سلام دوست من من آقای راد نیستم صابر فتح الهی هستم و این پروژه سه لایه نیست دوست من




> با سلام من يك مشكل در استفاده از بانك acsses در asp.net به صورت sql كسي مي تونه يك راه حل به من بده
> فقط مي خوام بانك و داخل كنم و نمايش بدم نمونه يا كد هر برنامه اي كه اين كار رو انجام بده اگه دارين بذارين ممنون ميشم


سوالتونو واضح تر بگین در خدمت شما خواهم بود می خواین چکار کنین بانکو فقط استفاده کنین؟

----------


## ghasemi414

> این کد برای اینه که وقتی صفحه Update می شه یه پنل ظاهر می شه که منتظر بمانید.
> این کد برای قسمت AjaxUpdatePanelExtender به کار رفته و با بروز رسانی updatePanel این کادر ظاهر و با اتمام بروز رسانی محو می شود


شما در قسمت درج خبر ، درون place holder از کنترل های آجاکس استفاده کردید من هم همین کار را کردم ولی جواب نداد البته در visual web developer . مشکل کجاست بی زحمت؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من احتمالا شما توی صفحه مستر پیج اشکال دارید برای رفع باید
1- در صفحه مستر بیرون از PlaceHolder یک کنترل ScriptManager قرار دهید
2- در صفحات محتوا باید یک کنترل بیرون از holder یک کنترل ScriptManagerProxy قرار دهید تا مشکل شما حل شود

----------


## majidnazarister

من یک کار فوتی برام پیش اومده و پروژه مدیریت انجمن می خوام اگر می تونید کمکم کنید!

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> من یک کار فوتی برام پیش اومده و پروژه مدیریت انجمن می خوام اگر می تونید کمکم کنید!


چه کمکی دوست من کمکی واضح تر توضیح بدین چشم در خدمتم من که پروژه رو کامل با سورسش گذاشتم روی سایت

----------


## salarjoon

سلام من تمام صفحه ها رو خوندم و بسیار ممنونم از لطف شما و هنوز لوکال نکردم انشالا که بدون مشکل بالا بیاد و میخواستم بدونم آیا امکانش هست فصل 5 رو هم به صورت word قرار بدید ؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من فضای کافی توی سایت برنامه نویس نیست یعنی اجازه اپلود تا حدی هست در اسرع وقت اونم به چشم

----------


## kavehkhayati

*salam.khaste nabashi duste man.pruzhe daram ke yek safhe web ro tarahi konam.mishe komakam konid va be mail man ersal konid*.
www.kavehkhayati65@gmail.com

----------


## mehdi_7

آقای صابر فتح اللهی، با تشکر از زحمتی که کشیده اید، به عنوان یک تازه کار و مبتدی در web application می خواستم از شما سوالی بکنم.من خودم یک پروژه کوچک ایجاد کردم با vs2005 و یک update panel هم قرار دادم. وقتی داخل ویژوال استودیو برنامه رو اجرا می کنم، update panel کار می کنه، و با کلیک روی دکمه ها، صفحه ریفرش نمی شه ولی وقتی بدون ویژوال استودیو و از طریق لوکال هاست اونو اجرا می کنم اصلا update panel رو نمی شناسه و صفحه با زدن دکمه ها ریفرش میشه. در واقع آزاکس رو ساپورت نمی کنه. در حالیکه من اون برنامه که گذاشته بودید برای ajax.net 2 رو هم نصب کردم. ممکنه کمکم کنید که این مشکل از کجاست؟

----------


## saeid485

دوست عزيز به خاطر برنامه ها  متشكريم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> آقای صابر فتح اللهی، با تشکر از زحمتی که کشیده اید، به عنوان یک تازه کار و مبتدی در web application می خواستم از شما سوالی بکنم.من خودم یک پروژه کوچک ایجاد کردم با vs2005 و یک update panel هم قرار دادم. وقتی داخل ویژوال استودیو برنامه رو اجرا می کنم، update panel کار می کنه، و با کلیک روی دکمه ها، صفحه ریفرش نمی شه ولی وقتی بدون ویژوال استودیو و از طریق لوکال هاست اونو اجرا می کنم اصلا update panel رو نمی شناسه و صفحه با زدن دکمه ها ریفرش میشه. در واقع آزاکس رو ساپورت نمی کنه. در حالیکه من اون برنامه که گذاشته بودید برای ajax.net 2 رو هم نصب کردم. ممکنه کمکم کنید که این مشکل از کجاست؟


دوست من اگه میشه کدتو بذار اینجا یه نگاه بهش بندازم اینجور سولیو دفعه اوله برخورد میکنم




> دوست عزيز به خاطر برنامه ها  متشكريم


از ابراز لطف شما ممنونم من کوچک شما خوبانم

----------


## ayoobkl

سلام دوست عزیز ، شما با این کارتون نشون دادین هنوز هم کسایی پیدا میشن که پول براشون در درجه اول نیست واقعاً مرسسسسسسی . 
راستشو بخواین من یه تازه کار صفر کیلومتر آب ندیدم  :لبخند: . یه سایت خشک و خالی طراحی کردم تو فرونت پیج حالا می خوام بیارمش تو vs.net2005 که یه مقدار توش کد قرار بدم (البته از کدهای شما و سایر دوستان :خجالت:  ) . ولی نمیدونم چطور اینکارو انجام بدم اگه لطف کنید برام توضیح بدید یا اینکه یه منبعی ، کتابی ، سایتی جایی معرفی کنید به من که کمکم کنه خیلی خیلی ممنون شما میشم .
با تشکر ایوب از خوزستان

----------


## mehdi_7

<%@PageLanguage="C#‎"AutoEventWireup="true"CodeFile="Default.aspx.cs"Inherits="_Default" %>
<!DOCTYPEhtmlPUBLIC"-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN""http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd">
<htmlxmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<headrunat="server">
<title>Untitled Page</title>
</head>
<body>
<formid="form1"runat="server">
<asp:ScriptManagerID="ScriptManager1"runat="server"/>
<div>
<asp:UpdatePanelID="UpdatePanel1"runat="server">
<ContentTemplate>
<asp:TextBoxID="TextBox1"runat="server"></asp:TextBox>
<asp:ButtonID="Button1"runat="server"OnClick="Button1_Click"Text="Button"/>
<asp:LabelID="Label1"runat="server"Text="Label"></asp:Label>
</ContentTemplate>
</asp:UpdatePanel>
</div>
</form>
</body>
</html>



using System;
using System.Data;
using System.Configuration;
using System.Web;
using System.Web.Security;
using System.Web.UI;
using System.Web.UI.WebControls;
using System.Web.UI.WebControls.WebParts;
using System.Web.UI.HtmlControls;
publicpartialclass_Default : System.Web.UI.Page 
{
protectedvoid Page_Load(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
}
protectedvoid Button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
{
Label1.Text= TextBox1.Text;
}
}

----------


## mehdi_7

راستی، این هم web.config


<?xmlversion="1.0"?>
<configuration>
<configSections>
<sectionGroupname="system.web.extensions"type="System.Web.Configuration.SystemWebExtensionsSectio  nGroup, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35">
<sectionGroupname="scripting"type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingSectionGroup, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35">
<sectionname="scriptResourceHandler"type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingScriptResourceHa  ndlerSection, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"requirePermission="false"allowDefinition="MachineToApplication"/>
<sectionGroupname="webServices"type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingWebServicesSecti  onGroup, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35">
<sectionname="jsonSerialization"type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingJsonSerializatio  nSection, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"requirePermission="false"allowDefinition="Everywhere"/>
<sectionname="profileService"type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingProfileServiceSe  ction, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"requirePermission="false"allowDefinition="MachineToApplication"/>
<sectionname="authenticationService"type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingAuthenticationSe  rviceSection, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"requirePermission="false"allowDefinition="MachineToApplication"/>
</sectionGroup>
</sectionGroup>
</sectionGroup>
</configSections>
<system.web>
<pages>
<controls>
<addtagPrefix="asp"namespace="System.Web.UI"assembly="System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
</controls>
</pages>
<!--
Set compilation debug="true" to insert debugging
symbols into the compiled page. Because this
affects performance, set this value to true only
during development.
-->
<compilationdebug="true">
<assemblies>
<addassembly="System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
</assemblies>
</compilation>
<httpHandlers>
<removeverb="*"path="*.asmx"/>
<addverb="*"path="*.asmx"validate="false"type="System.Web.Script.Services.ScriptHandlerFactory, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
<addverb="*"path="*_AppService.axd"validate="false"type="System.Web.Script.Services.ScriptHandlerFactory, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
<addverb="GET,HEAD"path="ScriptResource.axd"type="System.Web.Handlers.ScriptResourceHandler, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"validate="false"/>
</httpHandlers>
<httpModules>
<addname="ScriptModule"type="System.Web.Handlers.ScriptModule, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
</httpModules>
</system.web>
<system.web.extensions>
<scripting>
<webServices>
<!-- Uncomment this line to customize maxJsonLength and add a custom converter -->
<!--
<jsonSerialization maxJsonLength="500">
<converters>
<add name="ConvertMe" type="Acme.SubAcme.ConvertMeTypeConverter"/>
</converters>
</jsonSerialization>
-->
<!-- Uncomment this line to enable the authentication service. Include requireSSL="true" if appropriate. -->
<!--
<authenticationService enabled="true" requireSSL = "true|false"/>
-->
<!-- Uncomment these lines to enable the profile service. To allow profile properties to be retrieved
and modified in ASP.NET AJAX applications, you need to add each property name to the readAccessProperties and
writeAccessProperties attributes. -->
<!--
<profileService enabled="true"
readAccessProperties="propertyname1,propertyname2"
writeAccessProperties="propertyname1,propertyname2  " />
-->
</webServices>
<!--
<scriptResourceHandler enableCompression="true" enableCaching="true" />
-->
</scripting>
</system.web.extensions>
<system.webServer>
<validationvalidateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false"/>
<modules>
<addname="ScriptModule"preCondition="integratedMode"type="System.Web.Handlers.ScriptModule, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
</modules>
<handlers>
<removename="WebServiceHandlerFactory-Integrated"/>
<addname="ScriptHandlerFactory"verb="*"path="*.asmx"preCondition="integratedMode"type="System.Web.Script.Services.ScriptHandlerFactory, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
<addname="ScriptHandlerFactoryAppServices"verb="*"path="*_AppService.axd"preCondition="integratedMode"type="System.Web.Script.Services.ScriptHandlerFactory, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
<addname="ScriptResource"preCondition="integratedMode"verb="GET,HEAD"path="ScriptResource.axd"type="System.Web.Handlers.ScriptResourceHandler, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
</handlers>
</system.webServer>
</configuration>

----------


## miladpc

سلام آقا صابر ممنون از اینکه لطف کردی و پروژ تو در اختیار ما گذاشتی .
من وقتی پروژه رو از طریق اینترنت اکسپلورر اجرا می کنم می گه دیتا بیس  ریدآنلیه باید چه کار کنم ؟
ممنون

----------


## jafaripur

ممنون عالی بود ...

----------


## asgari2005

یک خبر خوب به دوستداران VS2008 و Linq 
ساختار پروژه فوق بر روی Dotnet 3.5  قرار گرفته است و ضمنا لایه Dal نیز با Linq دوباره نوشته شده است
فعلا کار Upgrade کردن به نیمه رسیده است هر وقت به پایان برسد توی همین تاپیک اعلام خواهم کرد.
منتظر باشید.

----------


## shazde_f

سلام
با تشکر از شما.
منم همین مشکل رو دارم.
اگر ممکنه لطف بفرماییدو برای حلش راهنمایی کنید.
ممنون



> سلام
> جناب Saber_Fatholahi با تشکر از لطف شما 
> 
> من با vs2008 زمانی که می خوام پروژه رو اجرا کنم در فایل web.config روی
>     <roleManager enabled="true"/> این خطا رو میده
> 
> با تشکر

----------


## جواد618

با سلام
ضمن تشکر درخواست دارم که توضیحات مربوط به این پروژه را برام ایمیل کن

موفق باشی

----------


## m.hamidreza

> یک خبر خوب به دوستداران VS2008 و Linq 
> ساختار پروژه فوق بر روی Dotnet 3.5  قرار گرفته است و ضمنا لایه Dal نیز با Linq دوباره نوشته شده است
> فعلا کار Upgrade کردن به نیمه رسیده است هر وقت به پایان برسد توی همین تاپیک اعلام خواهم کرد.
> منتظر باشید.


با تشکر فراوان.
برادر جان تاپیک رو اشتباه نگرفتی؟!  :لبخند: 
اون پروژه ی خودتو یا این پروژه ی دوستمون رو؟

----------


## asgari2005

> با تشکر فراوان.
> برادر جان تاپیک رو اشتباه نگرفتی؟! 
> اون پروژه ی خودتو یا این پروژه ی دوستمون رو؟


دوست گرامی،منظور همین پروژه است
پروژه قبلی دیگه روش هیچ کاری نشده است

----------


## spicirmkh

سلام

شما براي نمايش پيغام از Label_Message.Text استفاده کرديد 

لطفا توضيح دهيد فايل dll که فرا مي خواند کدام است و روش اجرا و پارامتر آن کدام است

ضمنا اگر Message Box که پيغام yes  يا No  باشد به چه روشي است 

با تشکر

----------


## shazde_f

با سلام
خواهش می کنم یکی بگه این error یعنی چی:
Error 7 It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS.

----------


## ali.love10

سلام 
خوبید ، خسته نباشید 
من فصل 5 ، توضیحات این سایت را می خواستم . 
اگه می شه واسم میل کنید . 
با تشکر 
ali.love10@yahoo.com

----------


## arshparm

هرچی فکر کردم نتونستم نگم که ...
.
وقتی یاد روزای اولی میافتم که نمیدونستم چجوری و از کجا باید شروع کنم و کسی نبود که بهم بگه که ....  ، راستش واقعآ به کسایی که این پروژه رو در اختیار دارن  حسود....یم  :چشمک:    میشه.
واقعآ کار قشنگ و بزرگی انجام دادین ،خیلی ها از این کارا نمیکنن .
یه خسته نباشید ویژه فقط مخصوص شما و کسایی که...
ایول !

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> هرچی فکر کردم نتونستم نگم که ...
> .
> وقتی یاد روزای اولی میافتم که نمیدونستم چجوری و از کجا باید شروع کنم و کسی نبود که بهم بگه که .... ، راستش واقعآ به کسایی که این پروژه رو در اختیار دارن حسود....یم  میشه.
> واقعآ کار قشنگ و بزرگی انجام دادین ،خیلی ها از این کارا نمیکنن .
> یه خسته نباشید ویژه فقط مخصوص شما و کسایی که...
> ایول !


دوست من سلام
از ابراز لطف شما بی نهایت سپاسگزارم من خیلی دوست دارم اگه چیزیو بلدم به کسی یاد بدم پس یاد بگیریم یاد بدیم تا ایرانی مستقل داشته باشیم روزی دست خداست
به قول امام علی (ع) بگذارید و بگذرید

----------


## mh19842008

با سلام 
من هم جا داره از زحماتی که شما برای این پروژه کشیده اید نهایت تشکر را داشته باشم وبه شما خسته نباشید بگم

----------


## farzaneh.sh

آقای مهندس دست شما درد نکنه که این پروژه را در سایت گذاشتید...

----------


## farzaneh.sh

آقای مهندس دست شما درد نکنه که این پروژه را در سایت گذاشتید...
فقط مشکلی که دارم اینه که نمی توانم با نام کاربری و رمز عبوری که در سیستم ثبت کردم وارد سایت بشم...و همیشه ایراد اینکه نام کاربری را اشتباه وارد شده میگیرد....
حتی با نام کاربری و رمز عبور admin هم نمی توانم به سایت وارد شوم....
مشکل از کجاست به نظر شما؟

----------


## farzaneh.sh

آقای مهندس دست شما درد نکنه که این پروژه را در سایت گذاشتید...
فقط مشکلی که دارم اینه که نمی توانم با نام کاربری و رمز عبوری که در سیستم ثبت کردم وارد سایت بشم...و همیشه ایراد اینکه نام کاربری را اشتباه وارد شده میگیرد....
حتی با نام کاربری و رمز عبور admin هم نمی توانم به سایت وارد شوم....
مشکل از کجاست به نظر شما؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> آقای مهندس دست شما درد نکنه که این پروژه را در سایت گذاشتید...
> فقط مشکلی که دارم اینه که نمی توانم با نام کاربری و رمز عبوری که در سیستم ثبت کردم وارد سایت بشم...و همیشه ایراد اینکه نام کاربری را اشتباه وارد شده میگیرد....
> حتی با نام کاربری و رمز عبور admin هم نمی توانم به سایت وارد شوم....
> مشکل از کجاست به نظر شما؟


از لطف شما ممنونم خواهر من پروژه بدون نقص کار کرده اگه می شه نمونه کد خودتونو بذارین اینجا سایت بالا میاد اصلا؟

----------


## farzaneh.sh

با سلام...ممنونم از اینکه به مشکل من توجه می کنید...
مشکلم حل شد و الان درست کار میکنه..ممنونم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام...ممنونم از اینکه به مشکل من توجه می کنید...
> مشکلم حل شد و الان درست کار میکنه..ممنونم


 سلام اگه امکانش هست نحوه رفع مشکلتونو بگین که اگه کس دیگه ای هم همین مشکل داشت بتونه رفعش کنه

----------


## kpour2001

سلام
در قسمت مدیریت فارومتون اشکالاتی وجود دارد
1.صفحه ای برای لاگین به قسمت ادمین نمیبینم
2.در قسمت ادمین وقتی نمایش کلیک میشود خبر را نمایش داده میشود اما دکمه ای برای برگشت به قسمت ادمین نیست جز  back بروزر
3.در بعضی مواقع یک Exception رخ میدهد در کلاس SDKClass
در تابع زیر
public static string Membership_TypeUser(string UserName)
    {
        MembershipUser userInfo = Membership.GetUser(UserName);
        if (!userInfo.IsApproved)
        {
            return "کاربر محروم شده";
        }
        if (Roles.IsUserInRole(UserName, "Admin"))
            return "مدیریت سایت";
        else if (Roles.IsUserInRole(UserName, "Users"))
            return "کاربر عادی";
        return "کاربر جدید";
    }
به اینصورت که یوزر نیم را برخلاف یوزر Saber_fatholahi مقدار ahmadi میگیرد
اگر به سوالاتم جواب بدهید ممنون میشم

----------


## farzaneh.sh

> سلام اگه امکانش هست نحوه رفع مشکلتونو بگین که اگه کس دیگه ای هم همین مشکل داشت بتونه رفعش کنه


با سلام...فکر کنم که خودم به خاطر تغییراتی که در سایت شما  داده بودم به این مشکل بر خورده بودم....
و با برگشت به حالت اولیه مشکلم حل شده...
بازم ممنونم..

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> در قسمت مدیریت فارومتون اشکالاتی وجود دارد
> 1.صفحه ای برای لاگین به قسمت ادمین نمیبینم
> 2.در قسمت ادمین وقتی نمایش کلیک میشود خبر را نمایش داده میشود اما دکمه ای برای برگشت به قسمت ادمین نیست جز back بروزر
> 3.در بعضی مواقع یک Exception رخ میدهد در کلاس SDKClass
> در تابع زیر
> 
> public static string Membership_TypeUser(string UserName)
> 
> ...



 سلام دوست من ممنونم از انتقاداتت
اروری که می گی خودمم نتونستم دلیلشو پیدا کنم بیشتر واسه زمانی که کاربری از بانک حذف کنی و در همون زمان بخوای لیست کاربرارو از صفحات دیگه مشاهده کنی به این خطا بر می خوره برای ورود به صفحه مدیر لینک گذاشتم دوست من و از همون لاگین اصلی استفاده میشه البته اصولش اینه که جدا باشه این پروژه بیستر آموزشی بوده تا کاری فقط خواستم مراحل کارو پیاده سازی کنم امیدوارم شما به بزرگواری خودتون از تقصیرات برنامه نویسی ما بگذرین

----------


## jarehan

سلام.دليل اين خطا چيه.ممنون
*Compiler Error Message:* CS0246: The type or namespace name 'farhaniPersianDate' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)

*Source Error:*

Line 13: using System.Data.Sql;Line 14: using System.Data.SqlClient;Line 15: using farhaniPersianDate;Line 16: Line 17: public class SDKClass
*Source File:* c:\Inetpub\wwwroot\2\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\App_Code\SDKClass.cs    *Line:* 15

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من کامپوننت farhaniPersianDate برای کار با تاریخه اونو به پروژه ات اضافه کن

----------


## farzaneh.sh

با سلام..وخسته نباشید.
من سوالی که از شما داشتم اینه که شما یک جدول دارید به نام Aspnet_Users که به ازای هر فردی در آن یک Row وجود دارد..در بعضی از ردیف ها به ازای هر کاربر چند ردیف دیگر به ازای همان کاربر هست ...این به چه دلیل هست؟
و دیگه اینکه وقتی یک کاربر را از طریق مدیریت سایت حذف میکنم...اطلاعات و ردیف های مربوط به آن کاربر خاص از این جدول حذف نمی شود!! چرا؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

با سلام
این جدول برای خود کلاس های دات نت که برای ذخیره نام کاربران استفاده میشه اینکه می فرمایین به ازای بعضی کاربرا چند سطر وجود داره من بهش بر نخوردم چشم بررسی میکنم اما مورد دوم زمانی اتفاق می افته که شما کاربری حذف کنی من واسه این کار اگه دقت کرده باشین از توابع خود دات نت استفاده کردم اما متاسفانه وقتی به صفحه دیگه ای میری نوعی تناقض در لیست کاربران به وجود میاد که تاکنون نتونستم حلش کنم به محض حل کردن بهتون اطلاع می دم
از انتقادات شما ممنونم
پیروز و پاینده باشین

----------


## mosi-asad

سلام اميد وارم كه هميشه سلامت باشيد من خيلي دنبال اين پروژه گشتم انشاالله هميشه به هر چي خواستين برسين و روز به روز شاهد پيشرفتو ترقي تون باشيم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

از ابراز احساسات شما دوست گرامی سپاسگذارم
من این کارو کردم که همنوع هام روز بروز بیشتر به هم کمک کنن
امیدوارم همه از این جور کار ها ایده بگیرن و ایده هاشونو به هموطن هاشون بدن که روز بروز شاهد پیشرفت ها و ترقی کشور عزیزمون باشیم

----------


## jarehan

سلام.من متاسفانه نتونستم پروژه را اجرا كنم .ميشه لطفا كل پروژه را يك جا UP كنيد و در يك فايل متني تمامي تنظيمات را كه بايد انجام بديم تشريح كنيد .ممنون

----------


## Mohaymen_BK

سلام
هنگام اجرای پروژه به error زیر برخوردم. مشکل از کجاست؟
Could not load type 'FredCK.FCKeditorV2.dll.refresh'

----------


## shgroup

سلام صابر جان
آقا يه توضيح در مورد نحوه پاك كردن enableViewState كه گفته بودی و خطا مي ده ، بده . كدوم قسمتشو بايد پاك كنم . تو صفحه ManagmentArticle.aspx ارور می ده . مرسی عزيز

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام صابر جان
> آقا يه توضيح در مورد نحوه پاك كردن enableViewState كه گفته بودی و خطا مي ده ، بده . كدوم قسمتشو بايد پاك كنم . تو صفحه ManagmentArticle.aspx ارور می ده . مرسی عزيز


 سلام دوست من توی اون صفحه دو دفعه EnabledViewState نوشته شده یکی شو پاک کن مشکلت حل میشه

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> هنگام اجرای پروژه به error زیر برخوردم. مشکل از کجاست؟
> Could not load type 'FredCK.FCKeditorV2.dll.refresh'


 دوست من dll ادیتور Fck را به پروزهات اضافه کن موفق باشی
اگه نه که مشکلت. کاملتر بررسی میکنم

----------


## reza_telecom

سلام صابر جان ممنون از پروژه خوبت.
مشکل من توو همون صفحه اول که اخبارو نشون میده من میخوام در پروژه خودم از تکنولوژی Ajax استفاده کنم و وقتی روو خبر میرم از HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews استفاده بکنم ولی نمیشه..مشکل کجاست؟یعنی در یک پروژه جدید به چه صورت میتونم از HoverMenuExtenderاستفاده کنم.ممنون

----------


## bms2002

از اینکه پروژه خود را بطور کامل و بهمراه سورس در اختیار دیگر دوستان قرار دادی بسیار متشکرم...
[من یک برنامه نویس تازه کار هستم و هنوز با بسیاری از مشکلات آن مواجه نشدم ] 
فایل های ارسالی شما را من دیروز دانلود کردم و ابتدا  Final Forum Project را Extract و بقیه را در همان پوشه ی اصلی برناه کپی کردم اما وقتی آنرا در IIS اجرا کردم این خطا نمایش داده شد...
می شه بگید این پیام یعنی چی؟و چطور رفع می شه؟... :متفکر:

----------


## reza_telecom

سلام .bms2002 شما چرا از cassini که مربوط به vs هست استفاده نمیکنی؟ در واقع چرا پروژه رو در VS اجرا نمیکنی.من هم ابتدا همین مشکلو داشتم بعد از کپی کردن تمام فایلها در پوشه اصلی و اجرا کردن در vs مشکلم حل شد.........

----------


## bms2002

وقتی در VS هم اجرا می کنم همین خطا نمایش داده می شود...
البته در web.config

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من روی سیستم شما اجاکس نصب نیست اول ای جکس نصب کنین تا بتونین برنامه سایت اجرا کنین
موفق باشید

----------


## esiplanang54

*سلام* 
امیدوارم که حالتون خوب باشه 
از این پروژه ای که برای ما به رایگان گذاشته اید کمال تشکر را دارم
قربان شما اسماعیل :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## koorosh2004

سلام 
با تشکر از زحماتتون 
من این سایت رو دانلود کردم اما نمی تونم اجراش کنم 
لطفاً من رو راهنمایی کنید 
با تشکر .

----------


## koorosh2004

*من ajax رو نصب کردم دوباره اجرا کردم این error رو داد*

*Server Error in '/Final Forum Project' Application.* 

*Compilation Error* 

*Description:* An error occurred during the compilation of a resource required to service this request. Please review the following specific error details and modify your source code appropriately. 

*Compiler Error Message:* CS0246: The type or namespace name 'farhaniPersianDate' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)

*Source Error:*

Line 13: using System.Data.Sql;Line 14: using System.Data.SqlClient;Line 15: using farhaniPersianDate;Line 16: Line 17: public class SDKClass
*Source File:* c:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\site amade\Full Site\Final Forum Project\App_Code\SDKClass.cs    *Line:* 15

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> *من ajax رو نصب کردم دوباره اجرا کردم این error رو داد*
> 
> *Server Error in '/Final Forum Project' Application.* 
> 
> *Compilation Error* 
> 
> *Description:* An error occurred during the compilation of a resource required to service this request. Please review the following specific error details and modify your source code appropriately. 
> 
> *Compiler Error Message:* CS0246: The type or namespace name 'farhaniPersianDate' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)
> ...


دوست من شما کامپوننت تاریخ مهندس فراهانی به پروژت اضافه کن

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام 
> با تشکر از زحماتتون 
> من این سایت رو دانلود کردم اما نمی تونم اجراش کنم 
> لطفاً من رو راهنمایی کنید 
> با تشکر .


دوست من چندین بار توی همین تاپیک توضیح دادم کامل این پست هارو بخوان اگه مشکلی داشتی در خدمتم
موفق باشی

----------


## reza_telecom

سلام صابر جان ممنون از پروژه خوبت.
مشکل من توو همون صفحه اول که اخبارو نشون میده من میخوام در پروژه خودم از تکنولوژی Ajax استفاده کنم و وقتی روو خبر میرم از HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews استفاده بکنم ولی نمیشه..مشکل کجاست؟یعنی در یک پروژه جدید به چه صورت میتونم از HoverMenuExtenderاستفاده کنم.ممنون 

من قبلا هم این سوال را کردم ولی جوابی به من نرسید...کسی نیست رضا را یاری کند

----------


## koorosh2004

سلام صابر جان 
واقعاًً خسته نباشی 
خیلی ازت سوال می کنیم ممنون که پاسخ میدی
من sql server 2000 دارم و نمی تونم دیتا بیسش رو atech کنم
و به همین خاطر برنامه error میده چه کاری میتونم بکنم 
تو تاپیک رو دیدم بعضی از دوستان توضیح داده بودن اما زیاد متوجه نشدم چی کار کنم .
میشه با sql 2000 هم یه کاریش کرد یا حتماً باید sql server 2005 باشه 
باز هم ممنونم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام صابر جان ممنون از پروژه خوبت.
> مشکل من توو همون صفحه اول که اخبارو نشون میده من میخوام در پروژه خودم از تکنولوژی Ajax استفاده کنم و وقتی روو خبر میرم از HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews استفاده بکنم ولی نمیشه..مشکل کجاست؟یعنی در یک پروژه جدید به چه صورت میتونم از HoverMenuExtenderاستفاده کنم.ممنون 
> 
> من قبلا هم این سوال را کردم ولی جوابی به من نرسید...کسی نیست رضا را یاری کند


خوب دوست من برای استفاده از ای جکس باید نصب کنی و برای استفاده از کنترل های ای جکس باید AjaxControlToolkit نصب کنی دقیقا متوجه نیستم چی میگی اما اگه می خوای خودت استفاده کنی باید کنترل تولکیت ای جکس نصب کنی

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام صابر جان 
> واقعاًً خسته نباشی 
> خیلی ازت سوال می کنیم ممنون که پاسخ میدی
> من sql server 2000 دارم و نمی تونم دیتا بیسش رو atech کنم
> و به همین خاطر برنامه error میده چه کاری میتونم بکنم 
> تو تاپیک رو دیدم بعضی از دوستان توضیح داده بودن اما زیاد متوجه نشدم چی کار کنم .
> میشه با sql 2000 هم یه کاریش کرد یا حتماً باید sql server 2005 باشه 
> باز هم ممنونم


سلام دوست من اگه SQLExpress داری نیازی به Attach کردن نداری اگه می خوای با 2000 کار کنی یه راهش اینه که از دیتابیس اسکریپت بسازی و توی Query Analayzer 2000 اون اجرا کنی که کمی دنگ و فنگ داره موفق باشی

----------


## golab2576

جناب آقاي صابر 
نمي دانم چه جوري و با چه زباني از جانب همه بچه ها از شما تشکر کنم از اين کاري که کردي
به هر حال اميدوارم با همين زبان الکن بپذيري
مطلب ديگه اين که اگه لطف کني مابقي مطالب را براي بنده ايميل کني کمال تشکر را خواهم داشت
منظورم فصل پنجم و بعد از آن
ايمل: golab2576@yahoo.com

ممنونم

----------


## reza_telecom

سلام صابر جان شرمنده بازم مزاحم شدم.آقا من AjaxControlToolkit  نصب کردم فقط توی toolbox من در AJAX Extensions کنترل های  timer- scriptmanager-updateprogress -updatepanel وجود داره من میخواستم همان کاری که در قسمت News انجام دادی که وقتی mouse روی یک موضوع قرار میگیره  قسمتی از خبرو نشون بده ولی این کنترل برای من نیست.بازم ممنون......

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام صابر جان شرمنده بازم مزاحم شدم.آقا من AjaxControlToolkit نصب کردم فقط توی toolbox من در AJAX Extensions کنترل های timer- scriptmanager-updateprogress -updatepanel وجود داره من میخواستم همان کاری که در قسمت News انجام دادی که وقتی mouse روی یک موضوع قرار میگیره قسمتی از خبرو نشون بده ولی این کنترل برای من نیست.بازم ممنون......


سلام عزیز
ببین شما فقط Ajax Extentions نصب کردی که فقط اونها در دسترسه
برای نصب AjaxControlToolkit برو به این آدرس که یه dll با توجه به نسخه ویژوال استودیو که استفاده میکنی دانلود می کنی برای نصب روی toolbox راست کلیک کن و از اونجا گزینه اضافه کردن کامپوننت جدید بزن یه لیست باز می شه که از قسمت Browse فایل dll که دانلود کردی انتخاب کن کنترل های ای جکس واست نصب میشه
موفق باشی

----------


## golab2576

[QUOTE=golab2576;687681]جناب آقاي صابر 
نمي دانم چه جوري و با چه زباني از جانب همه بچه ها از شما تشکر کنم از اين کاري که کردي
به هر حال اميدوارم با همين زبان الکن بپذيري
مطلب ديگه اين که اگه لطف کني مابقي مطالب را براي بنده ايميل کني کمال تشکر را خواهم داشت
منظورم فصل پنجم و بعد از آن
ايمل: golab2576@yahoo.com

ممنونم[/QUOTE


آقا صابر ما را درياب قضيه حياتيه

----------


## golab2576

آقا صابر واقعا عذر مي خوام مي دونم که کلي دردسر داره براتون
ولي خواهشا امروز مارو درياب
ممنونم

----------


## golab2576

از دوستان ديگه هم اگه تقاضامنديم اگه فصل پنجم را از آقا صابر گرفتند براي  ما بفرستند ان شاء الله

----------


## mjelviz

با سلام به شما دوست عزیز
من نمیدونم چطور از شما تشکر کنم بابت پروژه ای که بصورت مجانی و با راهنمایی کامل در اختیار عموم قرار دادی . خیلی مردی خدا پدر و مادرت رو برات حفظ کنه

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام به شما دوست عزیز
> من نمیدونم چطور از شما تشکر کنم بابت پروژه ای که بصورت مجانی و با راهنمایی کامل در اختیار عموم قرار دادی . خیلی مردی خدا پدر و مادرت رو برات حفظ کنه


 ممنونم از ابراز لطف شما دوست من پس شما هم سعی کن همین کارارو بکنی تا بتونیم با همه دوستان تبادل ایده داشته باشیم بهر حال چند فکر اگه مدیریت بشه بهتر از یک فکر عمل می کنه
موید باشید

----------


## golezahra

من نمی تونم پروژه رو run کنم میگه Error 1 The type or namespace name 'farhaniPersianDate' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?) FFinal Forum 
لطفا راهنمایی نمایید.
ممنون

----------


## golezahra

من سه فولدر bin و fckeditor و app_data را extract کرده ودر final کپی کردم و حالا وقتی می خهوام اجرا کنم errorخیلی می ده .بیشتر ajax است و من با 2008 می خوام run کنم.یکی از errorها اینه
Error 7 Unable to create type 'Ajax:UpdatePanelAnimationExtender'. Could not load file or assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. F:\پروژه یک وب سایت\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\SiteAdmin\EnterNews.aspx 67

----------


## makhoola1

سلام ممنون از پروزه رایگانی که در اختیار ما قرار دادید
من یه سوال دارم اجرای این چه جوریه من visual studio نصب کردم و iisهم نصب کردم اما خطا می ده میگه به asp.netوصل نیست ویندوز xp هم هست اگه میشه زود تر راهنمایی کنید :ناراحت:

----------


## golab2576

جناب آقاي صابر اگر عنايتي بفرمائيد بنده چند بار درخواستمو مطرح کردم
ولي تاکنون هيچ جوابي نگرفتم
لطفا بفرماييد بنده چطوري مي تونم به فصل پنجم شما دسترسي داشته باشم
اميدوارم که ايندفه جواب مرا بدهيد
در ضمن به شما اطمينان مي دهم که هيچگونه قصد سوء استفاده از مستندات شما را ندارم و فقط مي خواهم در امر يادگيري سريعتر و راحت تر عمل کنم
مي دونيد که اگر بدانيم که کنترل ها و کدها چرا و چگونه و کجاها استفاده شده اند پروژه بهتر قابل درک خواهد بود
اگر پس از اين توضيحات قانع نشده ايد و ارسال فصل پنجم براتون مقدور نيست لااقل روشي بفرماييد که چطور با استفاده از اين سايت بتونيم بهتروبهتر ياد بگيريم و نهايت استفاده را از اين سايتي که شما لطف کرديد و رايگان قرار داديد ببريم
از زحمات شما صميمانه متشکرم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> جناب آقاي صابر اگر عنايتي بفرمائيد بنده چند بار درخواستمو مطرح کردم
> ولي تاکنون هيچ جوابي نگرفتم
> لطفا بفرماييد بنده چطوري مي تونم به فصل پنجم شما دسترسي داشته باشم
> اميدوارم که ايندفه جواب مرا بدهيد
> در ضمن به شما اطمينان مي دهم که هيچگونه قصد سوء استفاده از مستندات شما را ندارم و فقط مي خواهم در امر يادگيري سريعتر و راحت تر عمل کنم
> مي دونيد که اگر بدانيم که کنترل ها و کدها چرا و چگونه و کجاها استفاده شده اند پروژه بهتر قابل درک خواهد بود
> اگر پس از اين توضيحات قانع نشده ايد و ارسال فصل پنجم براتون مقدور نيست لااقل روشي بفرماييد که چطور با استفاده از اين سايت بتونيم بهتروبهتر ياد بگيريم و نهايت استفاده را از اين سايتي که شما لطف کرديد و رايگان قرار داديد ببريم
> از زحمات شما صميمانه متشکرم


دوست من شمالم اینترنت اینجا الان دو هفته است که به خاطر قطی یکی از فیبرهای نوری اصلی قاط زدده و کل ترافیک روی لاین تهرانه سرعت مرور صفحات رو هم ندارم
فصل پنجم این پروژه فقط توضیح صفحات نه چیز دیگه اگه فکر می کردم سو استفاده می کنین پروژه همین جوری نمی زاشتم واسه همه
ممنون از ابراز لطفتون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام ممنون از پروزه رایگانی که در اختیار ما قرار دادید
> من یه سوال دارم اجرای این چه جوریه من visual studio نصب کردم و iisهم نصب کردم اما خطا می ده میگه به asp.netوصل نیست ویندوز xp هم هست اگه میشه زود تر راهنمایی کنید


 دوست من شما نیازی به IIS برای اجرای این پروژه نداری در صورتی که خواستی IIS برای دات نت ست کنی باید بری توی شاخه ویندوز و Microsoft.Net و ورژن مورد نظر خودتو انتخاب کنی که نام یه پوشه هست و توی اون یه فایل به نام aspnet_regiis.exe هست برو توی CommandPromt ویندوز و دستور زیر طبق مسیر مورد نظر وارد کن تا IIS کار کنه واست
aspnet_regiis.exe -i
موید باشید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> من نمی تونم پروژه رو run کنم میگه Error 1 The type or namespace name 'farhaniPersianDate' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?) FFinal Forum 
> لطفا راهنمایی نمایید.
> ممنون


 دوست من شما باید کامپوننت تاریخ اقای فراهانی با نام farhaniPersianDate به رفرنس های پروژه تون اضافه کنین موفق باشید
در پناه حق

----------


## golab2576

صابر جان ممنون از توضيحاتي که دادي
منو ببخش از زحماتي که به شما دادم
اگر لطف کني هروقت امکانش بود فصل 5 را هم بفرستي کمال تشکر را خواهم داشت فکر مي کنم حتما به اين فصل احتياج دارم
golab2576@yahoo.com

----------


## anahitanaragh

سلام 
با تشکر از مطلب ارسالی فوق العاده مفید شما 
چند تا سوال داشتم
برای اجرای این سورس باید آجاکس نصب باشه؟
و دیکه اینکه فایلهای dll هم باید به برنامه vs اضافه بشه یا خیر.
ممنونم از لطف شما.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام 
> با تشکر از مطلب ارسالی فوق العاده مفید شما 
> چند تا سوال داشتم
> برای اجرای این سورس باید آجاکس نصب باشه؟
> و دیکه اینکه فایلهای dll هم باید به برنامه vs اضافه بشه یا خیر.
> ممنونم از لطف شما.


ممنونم از ابراز لطف شما
بله باید نصب باشه و dll هارو به پروژه خودتون اضافه کنین

----------


## M.Roshan

سلام با تشکر از حسن نیت و تلاشتون 

اگه ممکنه داکیومنتش رو برام میل کنین 
sheramin.itman@gmail.con

----------


## h_r_sh

با سلام و تشكر فراوان
بسيار جالبه - كاملا مشخصه كه وقت و زحمت زيادي صرف كردين. به عنوان دوست كوچك شما دو تا مطلب:

اول - به نظر مي آد كه وجود يه Site map لازم باشه. هم كاربر بدونه كه كجاست و هم لازم نباشه براي عوض كردن صفحات از Back استفاده كنه. چون من هم دارم يه وب سايت مشابه مي نويسم كه با همين مسئله يه كم مشكل دارم. 
دوم - در قسمت نمايش پستها امكاني براي تشكر از پست در نظر گرفته شده است؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام و تشكر فراوان
> بسيار جالبه - كاملا مشخصه كه وقت و زحمت زيادي صرف كردين. به عنوان دوست كوچك شما دو تا مطلب:
> 
> اول - به نظر مي آد كه وجود يه Site map لازم باشه. هم كاربر بدونه كه كجاست و هم لازم نباشه براي عوض كردن صفحات از Back استفاده كنه. چون من هم دارم يه وب سايت مشابه مي نويسم كه با همين مسئله يه كم مشكل دارم. 
> دوم - در قسمت نمايش پستها امكاني براي تشكر از پست در نظر گرفته شده است؟


سلام خیلی ممنون از انتقادات شما
دوست من این پروژه یه پروژه خیلی ساده بوده منم چندان روش وقت نذاشتم فقط خواستم کمی به دوستام کمک کنم موفق باشید بازم ممنون از انتقادات وپیشنهادات شما دوست عزیز

----------


## anderson

سلام به دوست عزیز
اول لازم که از زحمتت تشکر کنم.
بعدا یه عالمه سوال داشتم. البته ببخشیدا. :بامزه: 
1. این FCKeditor زبان پیش فرضش رو می خوام فارسی کنم اما نتونستم هنوز.
2. چجوری اطلاعات FCKeditor رو به بانک فرستادید.
البته تو سایت خودم نه سایت شما :
من وقتی value اون رو مستقیم می ریزم به متغییر و بعد به بانک تا زمانی که متن رو تغییر ندادم میریزه اما وقتی اون رو تغییر میدم مثلا Bold می کنم پیغام dangerous میده یعنی error میده .

اگه بگی چیکار کنم ممنونت می شم.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

خوب دوست من براي سوال آخرت بايد بگم كه ValidationReqest صفحه ات غير فعال كن البته هرچند سوال آخرت واضح نيست

----------


## mojtaba_ai

سلام
اول از همه تشکر از آقای فتح الهی بخاطر زحمتی که کشیدن و همچنین قرار دادن کامل سورس پروژه .  امید وارم اگر بنده و امسال بنده روزی به جایگاه ایشون رسیدیم این کار رو برای خودمون الگو قرار بدیم
من یک تازه وارد و مبتدی هستم کلیه پست های قبلی رو دیدم دو جا مشکلی که من داشتم در هنگام اجرا رو دوستان هم پرسیده بودن اما جوابی داده نشد شاید چون خیلی ابتدائی هست خطا که پرسیده شده با این حال مجددا می پرسم به امید پاسخ از شما دوستان 
 <roleManager enabled="true"/>این خطا رو چطور رفع کنم ؟
با  تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

خطااااااااا؟
دوست من خطای چی لطفا منظور خودتونو واضح تر بگین این خط برای فعال کردن نقش ها بکار می ره اما منظور شمارو از خطا نمی فهمم دوست عزیز

----------


## mojtaba_ai

سلام
ممنون از پیگیری دیروز تونستم سایت رو اجرا کنم اما باز هم مزاحم خواهم شد

----------


## masoud.ramezani

سلام دوست عزیز

از زحمات شما ممنونم. چرا پروژه را با لایسنس GPL یا هر لایسنس دیگری روی جاهایی مثل Codeplex قرار نمیدهید تا توسعه ان به صورت بهتری صورت پذیرد و در ضمن یک source control خوب نیز خواهید داشت.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> از زحمات شما ممنونم. چرا پروژه را با لایسنس GPL یا هر لایسنس دیگری روی جاهایی مثل Codeplex قرار نمیدهید تا توسعه ان به صورت بهتری صورت پذیرد و در ضمن یک source control خوب نیز خواهید داشت.


 دوست عزیز سلام
من اصلا فکر نمی کردم که یه پروژه به این کوچکی اینقد با استقبال روبرو بشه واقا خدارو شکر میکنم که تونستم هر چند ناچیز بدرد هموطنانم بخورم امیدوارم شما نیز در پناه حق موفق باشید

----------


## mojtaba_ai

سلام 
امید وارم در سلامتی کامل باشید 
اما سوالی که پرسیدم رو یک بار کاملتر می پرسم
ببیند یک پروژه تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم از دو طریق رو سیستم قابل اجراست یک از طریق خود برنامه VS و باز کردنFile/Open/Web Site و روش دوم کپی کردن کل پوشه  در مسیر C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\Final Forum Project و بعد دسترسی از طریق مرورگر با این آدرس http://localhost/Final%20Forum%20Project/Default.aspx اما روش دوم همچنان اجرا نمی شود می خواستم بدونم چرا این هم یک عکس از خطا http://www.speedyshare.com/793536970.html
ممنون

----------


## Shabnam_Parsa

آقای فتح الهی عزیز ،سلام.
خسته نباشید. ممنون بابت پروژه ی  جالب و البته کاملتون . من این پروژه رو برای پروژه ی پایانی کاردانی انتخاب کردم و از روی پروژه ی شما هم کارم رو شروع کردم و تقریبا تمام قسمتها رو هم از پروزه ی شما کپی کردم .متاسفانه مشکلی در فایلهای پوشه ی Bin وجود داره که warning میده نمیدونم چطور باید این مشکل رو حل کنم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید. البته من پوشه Bin رو داخل پروژه ی خودم کپی کردم درمورد پروژه ی شما این مشکل وجود نداره .

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> آقای فتح الهی عزیز ،سلام.
> خسته نباشید. ممنون بابت پروژه ی جالب و البته کاملتون . من این پروژه رو برای پروژه ی پایانی کاردانی انتخاب کردم و از روی پروژه ی شما هم کارم رو شروع کردم و تقریبا تمام قسمتها رو هم از پروزه ی شما کپی کردم .متاسفانه مشکلی در فایلهای پوشه ی Bin وجود داره که warning میده نمیدونم چطور باید این مشکل رو حل کنم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید. البته من پوشه Bin رو داخل پروژه ی خودم کپی کردم درمورد پروژه ی شما این مشکل وجود نداره .


 ممنون دوست من اما سوال شما کمی واضح نیست برای اضافه کردن یک کامپوننت به پروزه خودتون روی نام سایت کلیک راست کرده و AddRefrences را کلیک کنید موفق باشید

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

ببخشید من تازه کارم مخواستم بدونم برای اجرا کردن بروی لکال باید چه کارهای انجام بدم با تشکر از شما

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز برای اجرای پروژه باید ای جکس روی سیستم شما نصب یاشه بعدشم فایلهای پروژه دانلود کردی همش بریز توی یه پوشه و از طریق منوی فایل گزینهOpen WebSite پوشه که ساختی انتخاب کن حالا فقط کافیه CTRL+F5 بزنی تا سایت اجرا شه اگه به مشکلی برخوردی همین جا مطرح کن اما واسه اینکه به مشکلی بر نخوری بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم که این تاپیک کامل مطالعه کنی تا ببینی دوستان چه مشکلی داشتن و چطور حلش کردن
موفق باشی

----------


## khosrow1365

وقتي من پرو‍ژه را اجرا مي كنم اين ژيغام را مي دهد لطفا در رفع ان مرا ياري كنيد.Error 101 It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS. D:\Documents and Settings\khosrow\Desktop\Final Forum Project\final forum project\web.config 26 

  هم اكنون نيازمند ياري سبزتان هستيم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
دوست من اگه اشتباه نکنم شما با ویژوال استودیو پروژه ات باز کردی اما پوشه سایت یه لول بالاتر باز کردی یعنی باید بیای آخرین پوشه که داری(پوشه هات تو در توه باید بیای پوشه ای باز کنی که کل محتویات سایت توشه اما شما پوشه ای باز کردی که فقط یه پوشه توشه) باز کنی تا مشکلت حل شه امیدوارم منظورم رسونده باشم
موفق باشی

----------


## مرضيه ميرزايي

با سلام
ممنون از اینکه این سایت را در اختیارهمه قرار دادید من می خواستم از پروژه شما استفاده کنم  ولی چون قسمت login برایpassword محدودیت داره میخواهم این قسمت تغییر بدهم
و از کد استفاده کنم اگر لطف کنید من راهنمایی کنید ممنون می شوم
با تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من منظورتونو از محدودیت نمی فهمم اگه منظورتون طول و نوع کاراکترهای کلمه عبوره که می تونین اونو از توی  Web.Config تغییر بدین

----------


## مرضيه ميرزايي

منظور من از محدودیت همین مورد که password باید حداقل یک کارکتر غیر حرفی مثل @,/,.......داشته باشد .اگر امکان داره که از طریق web.configاین محدودیت برداشت.ممنون می شوم بگید چطوری باید اون تغییر بدم چون من مبتدی هستم و نمی دونم چطوری این کار بکنم در ضمن اگر لطف کنید و داکیومنت های فصل 5 را هم برام میل کنید ممنون می شوم 
mm_mirzaei@yahoo.com
با تشکر

----------


## maryam4

سلام 
من فایل ASPAJAXExtSetup.msi و همچنین کنترل هایAjaxControlToolkit رو روی کامپیوترم نصب کردم و همه به داخل toolbox ام اومدند و.پروژه هم  بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا میشه ولی هنگامی که به قسمت source صفحات مراجعه میکنم می بینم که تمامی قسمت های مربوط به updatepanel و محتویات مربوط به اون زیر خط دار شده و میگه که کنترل ها رو نمیشناسه . با اینکه تمام کنترل های الان در داخل toolbox ام وجود دارن
لطفا من رو راهنمایی  کنید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام 
> من فایل ASPAJAXExtSetup.msi و همچنین کنترل هایAjaxControlToolkit رو روی کامپیوترم نصب کردم و همه به داخل toolbox ام اومدند و.پروژه هم بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا میشه ولی هنگامی که به قسمت source صفحات مراجعه میکنم می بینم که تمامی قسمت های مربوط به updatepanel و محتویات مربوط به اون زیر خط دار شده و میگه که کنترل ها رو نمیشناسه . با اینکه تمام کنترل های الان در داخل toolbox ام وجود دارن
> لطفا من رو راهنمایی کنید


 دوست من مشكلي نداره اين مشكلي هم كه مي گي چيز خاصي نيست اين اديتور كه كمي گير ميده اما خطا نيست اگه پروژه Build كني كار ميكنه و ايرادي نداره
موفق باشي

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> منظور من از محدودیت همین مورد که password باید حداقل یک کارکتر غیر حرفی مثل @,/,.......داشته باشد .اگر امکان داره که از طریق web.configاین محدودیت برداشت.ممنون می شوم بگید چطوری باید اون تغییر بدم چون من مبتدی هستم و نمی دونم چطوری این کار بکنم در ضمن اگر لطف کنید و داکیومنت های فصل 5 را هم برام میل کنید ممنون می شوم 
> mm_mirzaei@yahoo.com
> با تشکر


سلام دوست من 
برو توي وب كانفيگ قسمت زير ژيدا كن اونارو تغيير بده هر تغييري كه دلت مي خواد
براي تغيير چيزي هم كه مي خواي بصورت رنگي قرار دادم
<membership>
       <providers>
          <clear />
          <add connectionStringName="LocalSqlServer" requiresQuestionAndAnswer="false"
             requiresUniqueEmail="false" passwordFormat="Hashed" minRequiredNonalphanumericCharacters="0"
             minRequiredPasswordLength="4" name="AspNetSqlMembershipProvider"
               </providers>
    </membership> 
به اين *لينك* هم يه سر بزن
موفق باشيد

----------


## mohamad_sha

سلام 
کسی فایل  ورد فصل 5  نداره؟میشه فایلوشو up کنید؟
با تشکر

----------


## vivinavid

سلام اقا صابر عزیز:

غرض از نوشتن این بود که یه لطف بزرگ ممکن به من بکنید و یه سایت خیلی خیلی ساده با (Asp.net  ya  Asp) برام بفرستی چون میخوام یه جایی به عنوان پروزه بدم.....

البته خودم داشتم ولی باور می کنی سی دی شو گم کردم.
واقعا اگه این کارو بکنی نمیدونم چطور ازت تشکر کنم.

راستی اگه امکان داره توضیحات هم داشته باشه که بهتر درکش کنم.....
از صمیم قلب ازتون ممنونم....

(چون دیدم شما اطلاعات خوبی به کاربران می دید این درخواست رو کردم)واقعا گیرم!!!!!!!!!!

((navid2563@yahoo.com))

                                     ---BYE---

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
دوست من کاش اول یه جستجو می کردی
با عرض شرمندگی وقت انجام پروژه ندارم اما یه سر به این لینک بزن لیست پروژه های اوپن سورس سایته بعضی هاش داکیومنت هم داره بهت پیشنهاد می کنم فروشگاه موبایل دانملود کنی هم سادست و هم داکیومنت داره
موفق باشی
بازم شرمنده ام
لیست پروژه های اون سورس سایت برنامه نویس

----------


## arash music85

با سلام خدمت شما 
دوست عزيز به خدا ديگه خستم شده به هر دري زدم نتونستم پروژم رو درست كنم اميدوارم شما ديگه كمكم كنيد 
بايد با برنامه asp.net 2 به زبان C#‎ فرمي رو طراحي كنم 
مثل شبكه هاي خبري bbc مشابه همچين سايت هاي كه هر كاري تو اين سايت مي كنه من هم مشابش رو بسازم 
تو رو خدا شما بياين ي لطفي به من بكنيد  اگر داريد يا مي تونيد برام درست كنيد امتحاناتم رو اصلا نخوندم باور كنيد 
خدا خيرتون بده

----------


## amir khan

خيلي مردي دستت درد نكنه :کف کرده!:

----------


## ariana4

لينک خراب است

----------


## Perspolis

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما طراح حرفه ای 

تو رو خدا به من کمک کنید من باید یه پروژه تحویل بدم تا فردا . من تمام پوشه های گفته شده رو دانلود کرده و در پوشه اصلی قرار دادم و اون برنامه آژاکس رو هم دانلود کردم بازم وقتی سایت رو در ویژال باز میکنم و اجرا میکنم *خطا میده* 
 در ضمن من بلد نیستم ابزار های آژاکس رو به تولبارم اضافه کنم.
لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید.

متشکرم...

----------


## امیدپورعلی

Error 102 The type or namespace name 'Script' does not exist in the namespace 'System.Web' (are you missing an assembly reference?) C:\Documents and Settings\Omid\Desktop\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\App_Code\SearchWebService.cs 13 13 C:\...\Final Forum Project\

این error  از چی میتونه باشه .

----------


## karim orooji

با سلام
ممنونم از برنامه ي خوبتون

چرا هر كاري ميكنم در سايت عضو بشم ثبت نام نميكنه 
خطاي پسورد عدد غير تكراري غير از 1 ميگيره و ثبت نام نميكنه

----------


## hobab-theme

سلام دوست عزیز
من اینو دانلود کردم دست شما درد نکنه . عالی بود
فقط با عرض پوزش اگه ممکنه یه بار دیگه نام کاربری و کلمه عبور مدیریت رو اینجا بگید
آخه من یه بار تو یکی از تاپیکها دیدم و برق رفت و دیگه نتونستم اونو پیدا کنم
ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من اینو دانلود کردم دست شما درد نکنه . عالی بود
> فقط با عرض پوزش اگه ممکنه یه بار دیگه نام کاربری و کلمه عبور مدیریت رو اینجا بگید
> آخه من یه بار تو یکی از تاپیکها دیدم و برق رفت و دیگه نتونستم اونو پیدا کنم
> ممنون


User:  Admin
Pass: 1234567@

----------


## hobab-theme

سلام آقا صابر عزیز
میشه لطفاً بگید من چطور میتونم از ادیتورتون توی سایتم استفاده کنم
البته من ادیتور دارم ولی وقتی کنترل TextBox رو طرف سرور میکنم و صفت runat=server رو به اون اضافه میکنم دیگه ادیتور کار نمیکنه.
البته من فکر میکنم که این مشکل بخاطر استفاده از صفحات ارشد توی سایت باشه؟؟!!
نمیدونم مطمئن نیستم . اگه امکان داره در این مورد منو راهنمایی کنید
البته میدونم که این موضوع رو نباید اینجا مطرح میکردم
ولی لطفاً منو راهنمایی کنید :چشمک: 
ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من اسم این ادیتور FCK هست توی این سایتم یه تاپیک قشنگ کامل با زیرو بم این ادیتور کار شده اساتید آموزش دادن یه جستجو کن نتایج بهتری می گیری
البته ببین توی پروژه من چیکار کردم توام همون کارارو بکن
موفق باشی

----------


## hobab-theme

> دوست من اسم این ادیتور FCK هست توی این سایتم یه تاپیک قشنگ کامل با زیرو بم این ادیتور کار شده اساتید آموزش دادن یه جستجو کن نتایج بهتری می گیری
> البته ببین توی پروژه من چیکار کردم توام همون کارارو بکن
> موفق باشی


 ممنون از جوایتون
ولی نظرتون راجع به مشکل زیر چیه؟



> وقتی کنترل TextBox رو طرف سرور میکنم و صفت runat=server رو به اون اضافه میکنم دیگه ادیتور کار نمیکنه


اشکال از کجاست؟

----------


## fereshte22

سلام خسته نباشید
میخواستم بپرسم چرا با وجوداستفاده از scriptmanager در مستر درصفحات برنامه خطای زیر ظاهرمیشود
__
_The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it. 

__._ 
وهمچنین برای کنترل های updatepanelanimationextender



> - در صفحه مستر بیرون از PlaceHolder یک کنترل ScriptManager قرار دهید
> 2- در صفحات محتوا باید یک کنترل بیرون از holder یک کنترل ScriptManagerProxy قرار دهید تا مشکل شما حل شود


من منظورشما را ازقسمت دوم نفهمیدم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام دوست من
ببین صفحات مستر و محتوا رو مگه نمی دونی چیه؟
توی صفحه مستر یک اسکریپت منیجر بذار
توی صفحات محتوا یه اسکریپت منیجر پروکسی بذار توی هر دو تا حتما کنترل بیرون  بذار از 
 ّContentPlaceHolder

----------


## maryam_272

با سلام خدمت آقا صابر عزیز 
ابتدا از کار قشنگی که کردید تشکر می کنم مطمئننا می تونه کمک بزرگی به ما بکنه
من سایت شما را دانلود کردم و Document  رو هم خوندم راستش هنگامی که می خواستم برنامه رو اجرا کنم خطایی مبنی بر نبود farhaniPersianDate.dll  و دیگر dll ها میداد و همچنین کنترلهای موجود در صفحه اصلی رو هم نمی شناخت که متوجه شدم وقتی که پوشه Bin رو Extract می کنیم فایلهای dll درون یک زیر پوشه Bin دیگر قرار می گیرند(Bin/Bin/فایل.dll) اگر فایلهای dll را به پوشه Bin منتقل کنیم این مشکلات آن حل می شود.
 من قبلا چندین سایت طراحی کردم اما حالا میخوام با ایجکس کار کنم می خوام بدونم اگه از کنترلهای AjaxToolkit استفاده کنم کافیه یا لازم هست خودم کد بنویسم البته همه تاپیکهای درباره این مبحث رو به همراه یک کتاب کاملا مطالعه کردم اما الان گیج شده ام

----------


## e-arasteh

سلام با تشکر از آقای Saber_Fatholahi 1- چرا همه Page ها خطای ScriptManager میگیرن؟ 2-دوستان از همون لینک rapidshare دانلود میشه مگه اینکه مشکل از browser باشه؟

----------


## fereshte22

> سلام دوست من
> ببین صفحات مستر و محتوا رو مگه نمی دونی چیه؟
> توی صفحه مستر یک اسکریپت منیجر بذار
> توی صفحات محتوا یه اسکریپت منیجر پروکسی بذار توی هر دو تا حتما کنترل بیرون بذار از 
> ّContentPlaceHolder


درسته من هم همین کاررامی خوام انجام بدم ولی درصفحات محتوانمیشه بیرون ازcontentplaceholder کنترلی قرارداد

----------


## maryam4

با سلام 
چند تا سوال درباره پروژه فروم 
1- منظور از صفت ValidationGroup که در بعضی از تگها اومده و هر بار هم مقدار خاصی داره چیست ؟ مثلا 
ValidationGroup="4564"
یا 
ValidationGroup="11" 

2- هدف از تگ __designer:dtid="16888498602639397"چیست؟
یا
__designer:wfdid="w331"

3- من قبلا فکر می کردم که تگ triggers فقط مربوط به کنترل Fileupload است که نیاز به Postback کامل داره.می شه توضیح بدید که کلا این تگ برای چه نوع کنترلهایی استفاده میشه؟

4-میشه توضیح بدید که چه موقع باید از رویداد GridView_DataBound و چه موقع از رویداد GridView_RowDataBound استفاده کنیم؟

5- یه مشکل :
فرض کنید یک کاربر به سایت وارد میشه و خودش رو تو لیست کاربران آنلاین میبینه (چراغش روشنه) ولی اگه به چند صفحه دیگه بره و برگرده می بینه که دیگه چراغش روشن نیست.
توضیح اینکه کد مربوط به تست آنلاین بودن بیشترمواقع دررویداد RowDataBound نوشته شده. راهی هست این مشکل برطرف شه؟
با تشکر

----------


## fereshte22

اقای فتح الهی من باvs2008 کارمیکنم وهرکاری میکنم درصفحات محتواخارج ازcontentplaceholder چیزی نمیتونم قراردهم

----------


## iman_22a

> 1- منظور از صفت ValidationGroup که در بعضی از تگها اومده و هر بار هم مقدار خاصی داره چیست ؟ مثلا 
> ValidationGroup="4564"
> یا 
> ValidationGroup="11"


سلام . برای اعتبار سنجی گروه خاصی از اشیاء روی فرم از گروه بندی استفاده میشه . فرض کنید یک دکمه روی فرم داریم که باید نسبت به مقادیر ورودی 3 تا تکست باکس حساس باشند . برای این منظور ValidationGroup اون سه دکمه را با یک نام به این دکمه اختصاص میدیم .




> 2- هدف از تگ __designer:dtid="16888498602639397"چیست؟
> یا
> __designer:wfdid="w331"


بنظر میاد کد صفحه یا شکل صفحه در یک نرم افزار دیگه مثل DreamViewer آماده شده و به دات نت انتقال داده شده و این کدها مربوط به همون نرم افزار هستند و اینجا ارزشی ندارند .

----------


## hobab-theme

> اقای فتح الهی من باvs2008 کارمیکنم وهرکاری میکنم درصفحات محتواخارج ازcontentplaceholder چیزی نمیتونم قراردهم


فکر نمیکنم خارج از contentplaceholder بشه از کنترلهای دات نت استفاده کرد :متفکر: 
چون این کنترلها باید توی تگ Form جانب سرور باشن و کدی که خارج از contentplaceholder میاد عملاً خارج از تگ فرم محسوب میشه
پس بنظر بعید میاد که بشه همچین کاری کرد
البته با تگهای Html مشکلی نداره این کار

----------


## saeedr22

خیلی خیلی عالی بود  خیلی از لطفتون ممنونم

----------


## fereshte22

> فکر نمیکنم خارج از contentplaceholder بشه از کنترلهای دات نت استفاده کرد
> چون این کنترلها باید توی تگ Form جانب سرور باشن و کدی که خارج از contentplaceholder میاد عملاً خارج از تگ فرم محسوب میشه
> پس بنظر بعید میاد که بشه همچین کاری کرد
> البته با تگهای Html مشکلی نداره این کار


پس برای حل مشکل من دراجرای این پروژه چی کاربایدکرد بقیه چنین مشکلی ندارند

----------


## mmnoody2006

سلام
منم از کار خوبتون تشکر می کنم 
من یه مشکلی با این کد دارم:
    Function Links_LinksList() As String
        con.Open()
        
        Dim Command As SqlCommand = New SqlCommand("GetLinks", con)
        Command.CommandType = CommandType.StoredProcedure
        Dim RecordSet As SqlDataReader
        Dim Marquee As String = "", Name, Address

        RecordSet = Command.ExecuteReader()
        Marquee = "<marquee  onmouseover=this.stop() onmouseout=this.start() direction=up scrolldelay=1 scrollamount=1 style=Width:100%;Height:100%;padding:3px>"
        If RecordSet.HasRows = True Then
            While RecordSet.Read()
                Address = RecordSet("Address").ToString()
                Name = RecordSet("Name").ToString()
                Marquee += String.Format("<p align=\center\><a href=\{0}\ target=\_blank\  >{1}</a></p>", Address, Name)
            End While
        Else
            Marquee += "<p align=\center\ > تاکنون لینکی در سایت ثبت نشده است </p>"
        End If
        Marquee += "</marquee>"
        con.Close()
        RecordSet.Close()
        Return Marquee
    End Function

و اونم اینه که من نمی تونم توش عکس هم بزارم 
فقط می خوام کنار هر گزینه یه ایکون کوچیک هم شکل
باشه همین
ممنون

----------


## hobab-theme

سلام به آقا صابر گل
میشه لطفاً یکم توضیح بدید که چطور رمز عبور رو به صورت کدشده تو دیتابیس میفرستید؟
آره میدونم چندتا توضیح هم تو سایت هست ولی با اونا به نتیجه نرسیدم
اگه امکان داره شما یا یکی از دوستان یه کد کوچیک رو برا بنده اینجا یا با پیغام خصوصی بفرستن ممنون میشم
بازم ممنون
موفق باشید

----------


## silverfox

protected void  Button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
    {
        if (txt1.Text.Length > 0)
        {
            string strHashedPassword = FormsAuthentication.HashPasswordForStoringInConfig  File(txt1.Text, "sha1");
            Label1.Text = strHashedPassword;
        }
    }

http://www.csharpfriends.com/Article...?articleID=344
و
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/recipe...Passwords.aspx

----------


## karim orooji

ميشه يك مثال ساده درباره ريختن اطلاعات بانك در تگ marquee برام بزنيد 

اونقدر پيچ در پيچ كه نميفهم چيكار كرديد
با تشكر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من چیز سختی نیست توی SDKClass کدش هست مراحل کار اینه که اول یه تگ Marqqqqqqqq گذاشتم توی یه متغیر رشته ای و آخر سر هم تگ بستم
اما توی یه حلقه اطلاعات دیتابیس خوندم و تک تک به اون رشته اضافه کردم
در انتهای متد هم این رشته رو بازگشت دادم 
موفق باشید

----------


## goodlife

سلام... و با تشکر از پروژه خوبتون...
من وقتی این پروژه رو load می کنم، به این error برخورد می کنم، لطفا راهنماییم کنید:
Unknown server tag 'Ajax: UpdatePanelAdminationExtender
با تشکر از شما...

----------


## MMMYousefMMM

> سلام... و با تشکر از پروژه خوبتون...
> من وقتی این پروژه رو load می کنم، به این error برخورد می کنم، لطفا راهنماییم کنید:
> Unknown server tag 'Ajax: UpdatePanelAdminationExtender
> با تشکر از شما...


احتمالا Ajax.Net در VS شما نصب نیست اگر از VS2005 استفاده میکنید.

----------


## fereshte22

سلام خسته نباشید
قسمتی که مربوط به ویرایش یوزراست کارنمی کند(edituser
مثلا من یه کاربردارم که نقش اون user است و می خواهم اون را به admin تغییربدهم ولی این تغییرات اعمال نمی شه؟؟کاربرانی که درسایت ثبت نام کرده اند نه درانجمن

----------


## mohsentavil

سلام
آقای Saber_Fatholahi چرا لینکی که گذاشتین دانلود نمی شه ؟
وقتی کلیک می کنی فقط صفحه html رو دانلود می کنه فایل زیپ شده رو نمی گیره ؟
چرااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااا ؟

----------


## hobab-theme

دوست من راپید شر همین جوره
چند لحظه صبر کنید تا صفحه کامل لود بشه بعد روی تصویر ( دقیقاً یادم نیست روش چی نوشته ولی تصویری که مثل آمپر هست و سمت چپ ) کلیک کنید
یه شمارشگر معکوس شروع به کار میکنه بعد از اتمامش لینک دانلود برای شما نمایش داده مبشه

----------


## Hossis

> سلام به اساتید گرامی
> احتراما من یه سایت طراحی کردم که یه پروژه ساده است با امکانات زیر
> نوع بانک اس کیو ال 2005
> تکنولوژی آجاکس
> زبان برنامه نویسی C#‎.net 2005
> ,...


اگه ممکنه عين همين پروژه به زبان وي بي دات نت هم بذاريد من از سي شارپ سر در نمي‌‌آرم
ممنون از زحمات شما

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز چندان سخت نیست داکیومنت داره یه زحمت بکش توی سایتهایی Convert تبدیل کن به وی بی من الان خیلی سرم شلوغه معذرت
موفق باشی بازم سرمنده ام

----------


## hobab-theme

سلام آقا صابر
متاسفانه من تا دیروز وقت نکردم پروژتون رو تست کنم
ولی وقتی که اونو تو روت گذاشتم این خطا رو از اسمبلی میگیره
<add assembly="System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
مشکل کجاست
در ضمن من تمام ملحقات پروژه رو دارم

----------


## ehsanes

سلام
 شما پروژه را با 2008 باز می کنید؟
اگر با 2008 باز می کنید این خطا از وب کانفیگ است 


ولی در ASP.NET 3.5 از نسخه 3.5.0.0 آژاکس استفاده می شود و شما باید قطعه کد بالا را به

این مقدار تغییر بدی من پروژه را با 2008 باز کردم هیچ مشکلی نداشت اگر باز گیر کردی بگو
سایت  30sharp.com

----------


## mnsh87

سلام 
من پروژه شما رو دانلود کردم ولی چند تا از کنترل ها(که ماله آجاکسه) رو نشناخته مثل textboxwatermarkextender .چیکار باید بکنم؟
ممنون

----------


## khorsandreza

سلام چناب اقای فتح الهی 
ضمن عرض خسته نباشی میخواستم سوال بکنم فایل DLL  مربوط به کدام نسخه از آژاکس میباشه

----------


## reza6966

> یک خبر خوب به دوستداران VS2008 و Linq 
> ساختار پروژه فوق بر روی Dotnet 3.5 قرار گرفته است و ضمنا لایه Dal نیز با Linq دوباره نوشته شده است
> فعلا کار Upgrade کردن به نیمه رسیده است هر وقت به پایان برسد توی همین تاپیک اعلام خواهم کرد.
> منتظر باشید.


با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان 
جا داره در ابتدا واقعا از آقای فتح اللهی کمال تشکر رو به خاطر این کار با ارزششون داشته باشم
من با VS2008 کار می کنم و متاسفانه نتونستم این پروژه رو اجرا کنم ...
این سایت رو در VS2008 باز می کنم اما به محض کامپایل کردن کلی error می ده

از دوستانی که در VS2008 این سایت رو اجرا کردن .... خواهش می کنم من رو راهنمایی کنن

گویا آقای اصغری قول داده بودند آپکرید شده این سایت رو در vs2008  رو اینجا بذارن
بی صبرانه منتظر کمک شما عزیزان هستیم

با سپاس :قلب:

----------


## iran2008

ببخشید از سوال آماتوریم
من تازه کارم - از این بابت شرمنده

من میخواستم بدونم چطوری باید این سایت رو اجرا کنم؟
آیا احتیاج به هاست مجازی یا همون لوکال داره ؟

یکی میشه یه توضیحی مختصر بده.
مرسی.

----------


## ehsanes

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همه دوستان 
> جا داره در ابتدا واقعا از آقای فتح اللهی کمال تشکر رو به خاطر این کار با ارزششون داشته باشم
> من با VS2008 کار می کنم و متاسفانه نتونستم این پروژه رو اجرا کنم ...
> این سایت رو در VS2008 باز می کنم اما به محض کامپایل کردن کلی error می ده
> 
> از دوستانی که در VS2008 این سایت رو اجرا کردن .... خواهش می کنم من رو راهنمایی کنن
> 
> گویا آقای اصغری قول داده بودند آپکرید شده این سایت رو در vs2008 رو اینجا بذارن
> بی صبرانه منتظر کمک شما عزیزان هستیم
> ...


سلام 

من پروژه با vs2008 باز کردم و هیچ مشکلی نداشت تمام صفحات به درستی نمایش داده شدن برای باز کردن پروزه با vs2008 باید فایل dll اجاکس مربوط به vs2008 دانلود کنی و به جای dll سایت در داخل پوشه Bin قرار بدی

----------


## reza6966

> سلام 
> 
> من پروژه با vs2008 باز کردم و هیچ مشکلی نداشت تمام صفحات به درستی نمایش داده شدن برای باز کردن پروزه با vs2008 باید فایل dll اجاکس مربوط به vs2008 دانلود کنی و به جای dll سایت در داخل پوشه Bin قرار بدی


ممنون از پاسخ شما .... :تشویق: 
دوست عزیز میشه فایل dll که شما قرار دادین و درست شده رو انیجا واسه من هم بذارید ؟؟؟
ممنون می شم .... :قلب:

----------


## ehsanes

نتونستم ضمیمه کنم حجم فایل زیاد هست

----------


## reza6966

> نتونستم ضمیمه کنم حجم فایل زیاد هست


 :ناراحت:  مگه حجمش چه قدره ؟؟
www.4shared.com
می تونی توی این سایت آپلود کنی ....
اگه یوزر و پسورد نداری . می تونی از این استفاده کنی ...
username : reza_1365_m@yahoo.com
password :123456

ممنون می شم دوست عزیز .... :تشویق:

----------


## hobab-theme

> نتونستم ضمیمه کنم حجم فایل زیاد هست


اگه امکان داره رو راپید شر آپلودش کنید
ممنون :تشویق:

----------


## ehsanes

http://www.4shared.com/file/124056838/b39acdd8/dll.html

این لینکش وقتی خواستی داخل پوشه bin کپی کنی در داخل پوشه Bin یک پوشه Bin دیگه 

قرار داره در داخل bin دوم کپی کن و همه ی فایل های داخل bin دوم بریز داخل bin اول (یک 

bin بیا بالا) اگه این کار نکردی وقتی پروژه خواستی دیباگ کنی error میده

 اگه باز error داد بگو

----------


## hobab-theme

دوست عزیز تو این صفحه هیچی دیده نمیشه ؟؟!
صفحه خالیه فقط لوگو سایت هست؟

----------


## kalali

سلام :تشویق: 
من می خوام یک وب سایت رزو هواپیمایی طراحی کنم اکه کسی در مورد این پروژه ای داره کمک کنه

----------


## ehsanes

> دوست عزیز تو این صفحه هیچی دیده نمیشه ؟؟!
> صفحه خالیه فقط لوگو سایت هست؟


 
تو کدوم صفحه چیزی دیده نشده توضیح بیشتر بده

----------


## farshadvl

با سلام من اين وب را دانلود كردم و با vs2008 اجرا كردم ارور زير را ميده چكار كنم؟

Error 1 The type or namespace name 'farhaniPersianDate' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?) C:\Documents and Settings\Farshad\Desktop\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\App_Code\SDKClass.cs 15

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من این خطا برای عدم اضافه کردن کامپوننت تاریخ فارسی آقای فراحی هست
لطفا اونو به پروژه اضافه کن
موفق باشی

----------


## close2u

*سلام مستر فتح الهی
من اجاکس رو نصب کردم اما باز هم ارور دارم با وی اس 2008


Server Error in '/Final Forum Project' Application.
* 
* The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it.* 

 * Description:* An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

* Exception Details:* System.InvalidOperationException: The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it.

*Source Error:* 

                                                                        An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.                                                               
*Stack Trace:* 

                                                                       [InvalidOperationException: The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it.]
   System.Web.UI.ExtenderControl.get_ScriptManager() +120681
   System.Web.UI.ExtenderControl.RegisterWithScriptMa  nager() +117
   System.Web.UI.ExtenderControl.OnPreRender(EventArg  s e) +20
   AjaxControlToolkit.ExtenderControlBase.OnPreRender  (EventArgs e) +51
   AjaxControlToolkit.HoverMenuExtender.OnPreRender(E  ventArgs e) +37
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +80
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +171
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +171
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +171
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +171
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +171
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +171
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +171
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +171
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +171
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +171
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +842

----------


## mahsa_fpp

سلام جناب آقای فتح اللهی:
ممنون از اینکه پروژتون رو در اختیار ما قرار دادید،من پروژتون رو دانلود کردم ولی موقع اجرا  تکه کد  Connection.Openدر فایل      GLOBAl.asax ارور میده 
میشه لطف کنید و راهنمایی بفرمایید.
من آجاکس،vs2005،sql server2005 روی سیستمم نصبه.  مشکل از  کجاست؟؟؟

----------


## reghbali06

مشکل زیر به خاطر چیه ؟

----------


## reghbali06

میشه درباره ی پروسیجر زیر که بکار بردید توضیح دهید
ALTER PROCEDURE [dbo].Articles_ArticleCount
AS
SELECT     COUNT(*) AS ArticleCount
FROM         Articles_Articles
Returnمن وقتی می خوام یه پروسیجر مثل همین بنویسم که خروجی یه select رو برگردونه error زیر رو میگیره ( روشهای دیگه که میشه این کار رو کرد رو بلدم ولی می خوام بدونم که این چطور کار می کنه
 [Invalid object name 'dbo.proce_alaki'.

----------


## article

سلام آقاي فتح اللهي از برنامه اي که قرارداديد خيلي ممنونم اما من هنگام  اجرا با پيغام زير مواجه ميشوم

Compiler Error Message: CS0234: The type or namespace name 'Script' does not exist in the namespace 'System.Web' (are you missing an assembly reference?)
به چه فايلي با يد رفرنس بدهم 
خيلي ممنون

----------


## reghbali06

من  ajaxtoolkit را به پروژه ی دیگری اضافه کردم 
<Ajax:TextBoxWatermarkExtender id="TextBoxWatermarkExtender3" watermarkText="نام نویسنده را اینجا وارد نمایید" runat="server" TargetControlID="TextBox_UserName" WatermarkCssClass="WaterMark" __designer:wfdid="w154"></Ajax:TextBoxWatermarkExtender>و کد بالا را استفاده کردم اما ارور میگیره و میگه که ajax رو نمی شناسه

همچنین FredCK.FCKeditorV2.dll را نیز به پروژه ام اضافه کردم 

<Editor:FCKeditor id="FCKeditor_Body" runat="server" UseBROnCarriageReturn="true" __designer:wfdid="w151" BasePath="~/FCKeditor/" ToolbarSet="Basic">
                                    </Editor:FCKeditor>ولی بازم ارور میگیره

من این کدها رو از صفحه ی enterarticle برداشتم.

در پایان دوباره از اینکه این فروم رو گذاشتید تشکر می کنم.

----------


## nooshin_k

با تشكر از شما استاد محترم كه اين پروژه مفيد را در سايت قرار دادين من يك سوال داشتم 
شما در برنامتون از fckeditor استفاده كردين مي خواستم بپرسم آيا اين اطلاعاتي كه در اين كنترل مينويسين و در data base ذخيره ميكنيد آيا اين اطلاعات رابا تگ هاي html ذخيره ميكنيد يا تگ ها را از آن خارج ميكنيد.چون من هم در برنامم از اين كنترل استفاده كردم و تگ ها هم در db ذخيره مي شوند من لازم داشتم كه اين تگ ها ذخيره نشوند چون وقتي گزارش مي گيرم اين تگ ها را نشون مي ده آيا راهي وجود داره براي اين كار؟

----------


## salimzare

سلام گل پسر ، ممنون از پروژه شما ، 
یک سئوال ، چرا بیخیال این Membership دات نت نشدی و خودت یک login بنویسی.
فکر کنم اونتوری بهتر می شد همه چی رو هندل کرد و در ضمن این ممبر شیپ هم ماله پروژه های آموزشی .
یک سئوال : لطف کن بگو منو هات رو چطور پر می کنی ، ممنون

----------


## Mohsen_Fotouhi

سلام دوستان 
برای دانلود نباید از نرم افزار استفاده کنید من خواستم با Dap دانلود کنم نشد ولی بدون نرم افزار مشکلی نداشت 
موفق باشید

----------


## maskmax

با سلام خدمت استاد گرامی
من در تعداد زیادی از پروژه هام با این ارور مواجه میشم


An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.


[InvalidOperationException: The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it.]
   System.Web.UI.ExtenderControl.get_ScriptManager() +198
   System.Web.UI.ExtenderControl.RegisterWithScriptMa  nager() +151
   System.Web.UI.ExtenderControl.OnPreRender(EventArg  s e) +17
   AjaxControlToolkit.ExtenderControlBase.OnPreRender  (EventArgs e) +44
   AjaxControlToolkit.HoverMenuExtender.OnPreRender(E  ventArgs e) +29
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +86
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +170
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +170
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +170
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +170
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +170
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +170
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +170
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +170
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +170
   System.Web.UI.Control.PreRenderRecursiveInternal() +170



مشکل از کجاست؟؟؟
   System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +2041

----------


## Hossis

> خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز خدا خیرت بده.
> پوشه بین رو کجا کپی کنم؟


 من هم برام این سوال پیش اومده 
پوشه FCKedite رو باید کجا کپی کرد؟

----------


## kpour2001

با سلام

مشکل من ارور زیر است

*Could not load file or assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.*


من با 2008 پروژه را باز کردم و ورژن تمام اسمبلی های داخل web.config به صورت 3.5.0.0 است کل پروژه رو هم سرچ کردم همچین ورژنی وجود نداشت فکر میکنید مشکل از چیست

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> من هم برام این سوال پیش اومده 
> پوشه FCKedite رو باید کجا کپی کرد؟


 سلام دوست من
این پوشه باید توی شاخه اصلی سایت کپی بشه
موفق باشید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام
> 
> مشکل من ارور زیر است
> 
> *Could not load file or assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.*
> 
> 
> من با 2008 پروژه را باز کردم و ورژن تمام اسمبلی های داخل web.config به صورت 3.5.0.0 است کل پروژه رو هم سرچ کردم همچین ورژنی وجود نداشت فکر میکنید مشکل از چیست


 سلام
دوست من با 2005 باز کن مشکلت حل میشه
این مشکل مربوط به ای جکسه ببین روی سیستمت ای جکس نصبه یا نه

----------


## kpour2001

> سلام
> دوست من با 2005 باز کن مشکلت حل میشه
> این مشکل مربوط به ای جکسه ببین روی سیستمت ای جکس نصبه یا نه



مشکل از ایجکس نیست چون در قسمت اصلی سایت فقط دو صفحه search , enterlink مشکل دارند اما بقیه صفحات مشکلی ندارند

----------


## kpour2001

> مشکل از ایجکس نیست چون در قسمت اصلی سایت فقط دو صفحه search , enterlink مشکل دارند اما بقیه صفحات مشکلی ندارند



مشکل حل شد
خطا از Validators.dll ناشی میشد که برای اینکار باید اونو از شاخه Bin پاک کرده و تگهای زیر را نیز از Web.config حذف کنیم


 <tagMapping>
                <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.CompareValidato  r" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.Compare  Validator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
                <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.CustomValidator  " mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.CustomV  alidator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
                <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.RangeValidator" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.RangeVa  lidator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
                <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.RegularExpressi  onValidator" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.Regular  ExpressionValidator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
                <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.RequiredFieldVa  lidator" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.Require  dFieldValidator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
                <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.ValidationSumma  ry" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.Validat  ionSummary, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
            </tagMapping>

----------


## mahsa_fpp

سلام جناب آقای فتح اللهی:
یه بار پرسیدم جواب ندادید ،پس یه بار دیگه می پرسم
ممنون از اینکه پروژتون رو در اختیار ما قرار دادید،من پروژتون رو دانلود کردم ولی موقع اجرا تکه کد Connection.Openدر فایل GLOBAl.asax ارور میده 
میشه لطف کنید و راهنمایی بفرمایید.
من آجاکس،vs2005،sql server2005 روی سیستمم نصبه.  مشکل از  کجاست؟؟؟

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من به احتمال connectionString درست تنظیم نکردین
موفق باشید

----------


## saeedr22

نم این مشکل رو داشتم ولی connection string رو تنظیم کردم و درست شد.

----------


## bahar123

سلام
ممنون از پروژه جامع و خوبتون
من نمیتونم طراحی صفحات رو ببینم در تمامی صفحات کنترل ها بهم اررور میدن.آجاکس رو روی ویژوال نصب کردم و با هر در ورژن 2005و 2008 امتحان کردم بازم نشد
شما بگید چه کنم؟

----------


## princoo

عزیزم من هم با اینکه هم اونو به شکل های مختلف با vs 2005 و 2008 و همچنین 2 نسخه SQL Server امتحان کردم و Ajax  هم مطمئنا نصبه ، ولی باز با کنترل ها در تمام صفحات مشکل دارم.
با توجه به اینکه ظاهرا این مشکل رو چندین نفر دارند دوستان کمی کمک کنند

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من سلام
احتمال می دم شاخه bin شما جایی غیر از ریشه سایته
این سایت من کامل تست کردم و نحوه اجرای اونم به صورت کامل توی پست های قبلی توضیح داده شده
موفق باشین

----------


## princoo

ممنون عزیزم . طبق معمول مشکل خود به خود رفع شد. البته بابت کنترل های Ajax.
ولی وب کانفیگ نیاز به تغییر داشت چون در مورد User Instance=True خطای همخوانی ورژن SQL Server رو می گرفت
حالا این چی هست؟؟
مجددا ممنون. خداوند 1 سایت در دنیا ، 2 سایت در آخرت بهت عوض بده

----------


## سشقش110

سلام دوست عزیز ....برنامه شما بسیار عالی بود .... تشکر فراوان از خیر خواهی شما.....
برای اشکالاتی که در فروم داشتم عالی بود
ولی یک سوال دارم.....
چرا  ادیتور اینقدر به صورت ساده در برنامه می آید در صورتی که  این ادیتور خیلی کامل تر و با امکانات بیشتر باید بیاید ....برای من هیچ امکاناتی را نشون نمی دهد....دوست دارم کامل بیاد
با تشکر :لبخند:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

خوب دوست من سلام
من دوست داشتم با حالت ساده تر بیاد می تونی نوع نومایش از Basic به چیزای دیگه تغییر بدی تا امکاناتش کامل بیاد

----------


## ehsanes

به چی تغییر بدیم تا کامل بیاد

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> به چی تغییر بدیم تا کامل بیاد


 سلام اینارو تست کن ببین کدومش به کارت مباد
*Default*
*Advanced*
*Simple*
*Basic*

----------


## ehsanes

سلام

رو هر کدوم بغیر از Basic قرارمیدم میگه مجموعه ابزار وجود ندارد چه کار باید کرد

----------


## kpour2001

> سلام
> 
> رو هر کدوم بغیر از Basic قرارمیدم میگه مجموعه ابزار وجود ندارد چه کار باید کرد


حالت Default کار میکنه اما بهتره ورژن آخر (2.6.4.1) رو جایگزین کنید

 
ToolbarSet="Default"

----------


## vahidmakki

ازاين كه سخاوتمندانه اطلاعاتتون را دراختيارديگران قرار ميديد بسيار ممنون ومتشكرم

----------


## Mohsen_Fotouhi

سلام دوستان این برنامه خطای زیر رو میده مشکل از کجاست لطفا راهنمایی کنید با تشکرThe control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من چندین بار به این سوال پاسخ داده شده
به احتمال یا ای جکس روی سیستم شما نصب نیست یا دارید از ویژوال استودیو 2008 استفاده می کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## vof.ir

با سلام خدمت جناب فتح اللهی عزیز
نماز روزه همگی هم قبول باشه.

یه عرضی داشتم. این که، اگر امکان داره؛ لینک دانلود پروژه با آخرین تغییرات را قرار بدهید.
تاپیکی با بیش از 25 صفحه، الان که 3 0صفحه هست، آدم گیج میشه، اصلا نمیدونه از کجا شروع کنه تاپیک را بخونه؟؟؟
 ممنون. با تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
دوست من چرا عصبانی هستی؟ 
می تونی از لینک سایت شرکت دانلودش کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## article

نحوه استفاده از update panel بخ چه صورت

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> نحوه استفاده از update panel بخ چه صورت


 سلام دوست من
توی امضا من پایین همین پست یه آموزش ای جکس به فارسی هست مرحله به مرحله و کنترل به کنترل ای جکس آموزش داده 
موفق باشی

----------


## VS2010

اطلاعاتی که تو قسمت profile که تو وب کانفیگ اضافه کردید کجا ذخیره میشن منظورم ای دی اسکایپ و ای سی کیو و اینها رو میگم تو جدول که فیلدهایی با این نامها وجود نداشت
ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> اطلاعاتی که تو قسمت profile که تو وب کانفیگ اضافه کردید کجا ذخیره میشن منظورم ای دی اسکایپ و ای سی کیو و اینها رو میگم تو جدول که فیلدهایی با این نامها وجود نداشت
> ممنون


 سلام دوست من
توی یه جدول به نام Profile که میاد فیلدهای تعریفی تورو با مقادیرش به صورت پیشفرض برای هر کاربر پشت سر هم ذخیره می کند
موفق باشی

----------


## سشقش110

من با كاربراي آنلاين مشكل دارم .... وقتي كاربري را خروج مي زنم بعد يك ساعت بازم كاربر را توي ليست كاربراي آنلاين نشون مي ده/....
وكلا تنظيمات كاربران آنلاين چه جوريه اگه ميشه يه توضيحي بديد
با تشكر  :خجالت:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> من با كاربراي آنلاين مشكل دارم .... وقتي كاربري را خروج مي زنم بعد يك ساعت بازم كاربر را توي ليست كاربراي آنلاين نشون مي ده/....
> وكلا تنظيمات كاربران آنلاين چه جوريه اگه ميشه يه توضيحي بديد
> با تشكر


 سلام
ببین دوست من منم از توابع اماده دات نت برای این کار استفاده کردم ما یه خاصیت داریم برای هر کاربر به نام TimeOnlineWindow که نشاندهنده اینه که کاربر چقد آنلاین باشه اما برای نشان دادن انلاین بودن یه کاربر این زمان با یه زمان دیگه جمع میشه و در واقع تشخیص تا حدودی نادرست در میاد منم نتونستم دقیق عمل کنم
امیدوارم منظورم فهمیده باشین
موفق باشید

----------


## سشقش110

من يه تغييرات جزيي در سايت دادم.... الان وقتي اجراش ميكنم با كاربراي آنلاين مشكل دارم...اول كه وارد سايت ميشم كاربر آنلاين نشون  به غير از يك مهمان ..... تا اينجا درست است...وقتي وقتي وارد پست ها ميشم همه كاربرايي كه به اون پست پاسخ دادند را آنلاين نشون مي ده ...و اسمش را پايين سايت هم نشون مي ده...يعني به محض باز شدن هر پست كاربرايي كه به اون پست جواب دادند را آنلاين مي كنه... به نظر شما مشكل كجاست ....كجا را بايد درست كنم :افسرده:  :گیج: 
از شما متشكرم كه خيلي زود به پست ها جواب مي ديد.....

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> من يه تغييرات جزيي در سايت دادم.... الان وقتي اجراش ميكنم با كاربراي آنلاين مشكل دارم...اول كه وارد سايت ميشم كاربر آنلاين نشون به غير از يك مهمان ..... تا اينجا درست است...وقتي وقتي وارد پست ها ميشم همه كاربرايي كه به اون پست پاسخ دادند را آنلاين نشون مي ده ...و اسمش را پايين سايت هم نشون مي ده...يعني به محض باز شدن هر پست كاربرايي كه به اون پست جواب دادند را آنلاين مي كنه... به نظر شما مشكل كجاست ....كجا را بايد درست كنم
> از شما متشكرم كه خيلي زود به پست ها جواب مي ديد.....


 دوست من سلام
چیزی که میگین کمی غیر منطقیه
مگه اینکه کدهارو دستکاری کرده باشین
من تا کد هارو نبینم که نمی تونم چیزی بگم
موفق باشین

----------


## سشقش110

سلام
من وقتی سایت را روی سیستم خودم و به صورت لوکال هاست اجرا می کنم..... کاربرای آنلاین را درست نشون می ده ...... ودقیقا درست کار می کنه..... 
ولی وقتی روی هاست گذاشتم این مشکل برام پیش میاد که هر تاپیکی را که باز میکنم...کاربراش را آنلاین نشون میده..... 
مشکل من روی هاسته....

----------


## سشقش110

در قسمت مدیریت سایت صفحه ویرایش کاربران یه اشکالاتی داره.... وقتی می خوای یه کاربر را مدیر کنی ....  مشکل پیش میاد... یعنی اطلاعات صفحه را پاک میکنه و کاربر را هم مدیر نمی کنه

----------


## سشقش110

كدملي كاربر را در پروفايل ذخيره كرده ايم چگونه چك كنيم كد ملي تكراري نباشد يا به عبارتي كارير با يك كد ملي دوبار عضو نشه

----------


## سشقش110

من مي خوام بالاي صفحه فروم 
مسير هايي كه كاربر رفته در تالار رفته و وارد تالار شده را مثل بالاي اين صفحه نشون بده
*مثل اين:*
جامعه برنامه نویس > برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework  *برنامه نویسی Web با استفاده از ASP.NET* 
بايد از چي استفاده كنم
لطف كنيد راهنمايي كنيد
با تشكر

----------


## سشقش110

در صفحه نشان دادن تاپيك ها (BrowsForums.aspx)در قسمتي كه توضيحات تاپيك را وقتي روي تاپيك ميريم نشون مي ده..... كدهاي اچ تي ام ال را هم با اون نشون مي ده


<asp:HyperLinkID="HyperLink_TopicTitle"runat="server"NavigateUrl='<%# Eval("TopicID", "~/ShowThread.aspx?tid={0}") %>'
Text='<%# Eval("Subject") %>'Font-Bold="True"ToolTip='<%# Eval("Message") %>'style="padding-right: 5px">


به نظر شما در قسمت ToolTip چي بايد بنويسيم كه درست بشه....

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من برای ردگیری مسیر میتونی از SiteMap استفاده کنی
برای چک کردن کد ملی توی پروفایل هم باید لیت کل یوزر هارو بگیری و تک تک با پروفایل هاشون مقایسه کنی

موفق باشی

----------


## nasr

آقا من وقتی این پروژه را run میکنم این Erro  را میده
Error    2    Unable to create type 'Ajax:UpdatePanelAnimationExtender'. Could not load file or assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.    D:\C\E\CSharp\WebSite Sample\Final Forum Project\SiteAdmin\EnterForumsCategories.aspx    65

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> آقا من وقتی این پروژه را run میکنم این Erro  را میده
> Error    2    Unable to create type 'Ajax:UpdatePanelAnimationExtender'. Could not load file or assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.    D:\C\E\CSharp\WebSite Sample\Final Forum Project\SiteAdmin\EnterForumsCategories.aspx    65


سلامدوستمن
اول پستهارولطفابخون بعدسوال بذار
دوست عزیز روی سیستم شما ای جکس نصب نیست

----------


## vahid dot net

با سلام خدمت آقای فتح اللهی عزیز و تشکر از سخاوتی که به خرج دادید  
من برنامه رو با آخرین تغییرات انجام شده دانلود کردم و مشکلی هم در AJax و Connectionstring و ... ندارم . اما موقعی که برنامه رو اجرا می کنم با پیام خطای زیر مواجه می شم . لطف کنید بنده رو راهنمایی کنید . با هم ممنون.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام خدمت آقای فتح اللهی عزیز و تشکر از سخاوتی که به خرج دادید  
> من برنامه رو با آخرین تغییرات انجام شده دانلود کردم و مشکلی هم در AJax و Connectionstring و ... ندارم . اما موقعی که برنامه رو اجرا می کنم با پیام خطای زیر مواجه می شم . لطف کنید بنده رو راهنمایی کنید . با هم ممنون.


nوست من ظاهرا با خطایی که دارین میگه که قبل از استفاذه از کنترل های ای جکس باید از ScriptManager استفاده کنین
توی پروژه منم استفاده شده اما نمی دونم چرا این جور خطایی برای شما ظاهر می شه
شخه bin کپی کردین؟

----------


## vahid dot net

بله همون طور که شما فرمایش دادید من بعد از Extract کردن 4 پوشه پوشه های Bin ، FCKeditor و APP_DATA را در پوشه Final froum Project کپی کردم . در ضمن من فایل ها رو از وب سایت خودتون دانلود کردم .

----------


## سشقش110

سلام آقای فتح اللهی
ببخشید میشه *سایت مپ* را برای نشون دادن مسیر در فروم یه توضیحی بدید...من بلد نیستم چه جوری ازش برا این کار استفاده کنم ....میشه لطف کنید یه راهنمایی بکنید..... 

و یه کار دیگه هم که کردم این بود که ....توی صفحه هایی که می خواد پروفایل را نشون بده...اگه اون قسمت کدی که که برای نمایش پروفایل هست را برداریم ...آنلاین ، آفلاین را درست نشون می ده.....یعنی در زمان نشون دادن پروفایل کاربر را هم بلا استثنا آنلاین می کنه ...البته این مشکل فقط روی هاست هست نه روی لوکال هاست ...

اون کدی هم که گفتید برای چک کردن مثلا کد ملی (جز پروفایل)کسی *تکراری وارد نکنه* ... اگه می تونید و براتون زحمتی نیست این قسمت کدش را برام یه راهنمایی بزارید که باید از چه کدی استفاده کنم

در ضمن برای اینکه امنیت یه سایت را بالا ببریم...مثلا همین فروم که به راحتی هک نشه ...باید روی چه چیزهایی توجه کنم....خواهش میکنم جوابم را کامل بدید....دعاگو تون هستم...چون کار منا که خیلی راه انداختید ...*آرزوی موفقیت براتون میکنم.....*

----------


## hamidinejad

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
مهندس فتح اللهی چقدر زمان (ساعت) روی این پروژه وقت گذاشتید؟

پروژه شما کامل هست من تا به حال به این کاملی ندیده بودم اونم از نوع وطنی!

----------


## Parham.D

من هم مثل سه چهار نفر دیگه با این پیغام خطا مواجح شدم.

*The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it.* 

این در حالی است که تمام مراحل به درستی انجام شده . . . 

لطفا یکی کمک کنه!!!!

----------


## kpour2001

متاسفانه fckeditor با آپلود عکس مشکل داره تو تمام مقالات و اخبار هم عکس نگذاشتین پس حدسم اینه که شما هم باهاش مشکل داشتین تو قسمت connectors تغییرات لازم رو انجام دادم اما باز مشکل حل نشد

----------


## mahshad2005

متشکرم کاملا مفید بود

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
> مهندس فتح اللهی چقدر زمان (ساعت) روی این پروژه وقت گذاشتید؟
> 
> پروژه شما کامل هست من تا به حال به این کاملی ندیده بودم اونم از نوع وطنی!


ممنونم
من حدود 10 روز کاری حدود روزی 6 ساعت روی این پروژه وقت گذاشتم البته طراحی ظاهر کار خودمه که کمی ناجوره چون من کمی طراحیم ضعیفه
موفق باشین

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> من هم مثل سه چهار نفر دیگه با این پیغام خطا مواجح شدم.
> 
> *The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it.* 
> 
> 
> این در حالی است که تمام مراحل به درستی انجام شده . . .  
> 
> لطفا یکی کمک کنه!!!!


 دوست من این مشکل زمانی بروز می کنه
یا ای جکس روی سیستم شما نیست
یا با دات نت 3.5 داری اجرا میگیری
یا پوشه های سایت در مکان درست کپی نشده مثلا شاخه Bin تی ریشه سایت نیست
موفق باشی

----------


## nima6321

سلام برای دوستانی که بعد از خواندن این همه صفحه موفق به اجرای این پروژه نشدند راه و چاه اون رو می گم:
1- app_data  و bin  و  fckeditor   و final forum project رو دانلود و همه را unzip  کرده و سپس پوشه app_data  و   fckeditor  را در final forum progect  ریخته و بعد پوشه BIN  را باز کرده پوشه داخل آن را در final forum progect  بریزید.اکثر دوستان پوشه bin\bin   را  اکسترکت کرده و با error  مواجه شده بودند.
2-  ASPAJAXExtSetup.msi  را که در این تایپیک وجود دارد دانلود و نصب کنید.
3- پروژه را در vs  با open   web site  باز کرده و آن را  run  کنید که در این جا با یک error مواجه میشوید .
به محل وقوع error بروید و  این عبارت  enableViewState="falseا"   را پاک کنید چون دو بار نوشته شده است!
4- بار دیگر run  کنید .پروژه اجرا میشود و از این به بعد تغییرات خود را اعمال کنید. 
با تشکر از آقای صابر فتح الهی
آقای فتح الهی من هم در آمل درس خوندم . خدا صبر بده .امید وارم در تله نیفتاده باشی. :چشمک:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

تله چی دوست من؟
محل کار من اینجاست توی دانشگاه تدریس میکنم

----------


## abdonsd

آقاي صابر دمت گرم 
من تازه دانلود كردم سايتت رو و هنوز نديدمش
ولي ميدونم كه حال دادي.  4 تا مثل شما تو اين سيستم آموزشي كشور باشه كلي وضعمون متفاوت مي شه.
مرسي
موفق باشي

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> آقاي صابر دمت گرم 
> من تازه دانلود كردم سايتت رو و هنوز نديدمش
> ولي ميدونم كه حال دادي. 4 تا مثل شما تو اين سيستم آموزشي كشور باشه كلي وضعمون متفاوت مي شه.
> مرسي
> موفق باشي


 مرسی دوست من شما لطف دارین
امیدوارم موفق باشین

----------


## raziee

سلام استاد.
بنده رو به خاطر دارین؟ در گردهمایی بچه های برنامه نویس با شما گفتگو کرده بودم.
در اونجا گفته بودین که به زوری سورس ها و مقالاتی رو منتشر خواهید کرد و راستش الان در وبسایت خودتون مقالات رو دیدم.
خواستم تشکر کنم.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام استاد.
> بنده رو به خاطر دارین؟ در گردهمایی بچه های برنامه نویس با شما گفتگو کرده بودم.
> در اونجا گفته بودین که به زوری سورس ها و مقالاتی رو منتشر خواهید کرد و راستش الان در وبسایت خودتون مقالات رو دیدم.
> خواستم تشکر کنم.


ممنون دوست من
اما لقب استاد کمی واسه من بزرگه
در هر صورت موفق باشین

----------


## rezaei_y

آقاي فتح اللهي من وقتی پروژه رو اجرا میکنم از connection string  ایراد می گیره

من با sql server 2005 کار می کنم

در حقیقت نمیتونه پایگاه داده رو باز کنه

چند بار هم connection string فایل config رو تغییر دادم اما فایده ای نداشت

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## skysky

سلام.پروژه شما رو دانلود کردم ولی اجرا نمی شه و خطا داره چه جوری باید اجرا کنم؟

----------


## reghbali06

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت شما دوست عزیز
فروم شما خیلی برای من آموزنده بود و جای بی نهایت سپاسگذاری داره.
من این فروم رو توی سایتم به عنوان تالار بحث و گفتگو بکار بردم و روی localhost به درستی به عنوان بخشی از سایتم جواب میده . ولی وقتی اونو روی هاستم آپلود کردم اروری میده که اگه برید توی سایت www.jmo.ir می توانید مشاهده کنید
من connecion string فایل web.config رو هم به صورت زیر تغییر دادم
<add name="LocalSqlServer" connectionString="server=67.225.166.182; initial catalog=mydomains_jmo;uid=reghbali06;pwd=rezaeghba  li06;"/>که mydomains_jmo دیتابیسی است که در پنل سایتم درست کردم

ممنون میشم از دوستان که در جهت رفع این مشکل کمکم کنید

کل فایل web.config رو در اینجا میگذارم 

<?xml version="1.0"?>

 
<configuration xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/.NetConfiguration/v2.0">

<configSections>
  <sectionGroup name="system.web.extensions" type="System.Web.Configuration.SystemWebExtensions  SectionGroup, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35">
    <sectionGroup name="scripting" type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingSectionGro  up, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35">
      <section name="scriptResourceHandler" type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingScriptReso  urceHandlerSection, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35" requirePermission="false" allowDefinition="MachineToApplication"/>
      <sectionGroup name="webServices" type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingWebService  sSectionGroup, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35">
        <section name="jsonSerialization" type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingJsonSerial  izationSection, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35" requirePermission="false" allowDefinition="Everywhere"/>
        <section name="profileService" type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingProfileSer  viceSection, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35" requirePermission="false" allowDefinition="MachineToApplication"/>
        <section name="authenticationService" type="System.Web.Configuration.ScriptingAuthentica  tionServiceSection, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35" requirePermission="false" allowDefinition="MachineToApplication"/>
      </sectionGroup>
    </sectionGroup>
  </sectionGroup>
</configSections>
<appSettings>
  <add key="FCKeditor:BasePath" value="~/FCKeditor/"/>
  <add key="FCKeditor:UserFilesPath" value="/UserFiles/Image"/>
  <add key="FCKeditor:AutoCompleteAlsoluteURL" value="1"/>
</appSettings>
<connectionStrings>
  <clear/>
  <add name="LocalSqlServer" connectionString="server=67.225.166.182; initial catalog=mydomains_jmo;uid=reghbali06;pwd=rezaeghba  li06;"/>
 

/>
 

</connectionStrings>
<system.web>
  <roleManager enabled="true"/>
  <membership defaultProvider="SqlProvider" userIsOnlineTimeWindow="1">
    <providers>
      <clear/>
      <add name="SqlProvider" type="System.Web.Security.SqlMembershipProvider" connectionStringName="LocalSqlServer" applicationName="/" enablePasswordRetrieval="false" enablePasswordReset="false" requiresQuestionAndAnswer="true" requiresUniqueEmail="true" passwordFormat="Hashed"/>
    </providers>
  </membership>
  <profile defaultProvider="SqlProvider">
    <providers>
      <clear/>
      <add name="SqlProvider" type="System.Web.Profile.SqlProfileProvider" connectionStringName="LocalSqlServer1"/>
    </providers>
    <properties>
      <add name="fname" type="String"/>
      <add name="lname" type="String"/>
      <add name="iszarchi" type="String"/>
      <add name="isdaneshju" type="string"/>
      <add name="reshtedaneshgah" type="String"/>
      <add name="daneshgahname" type="String"/>
      <add name="shahredaneshgah" type="String"/>
      <add name="salevorud" type="String"/>
      <add name="reshtedabirestan" type="String"/>
      <add name="dabirestanname" type="String"/>
      <add name="maghta" type="String"/>
      <add name="phonenum" type="String"/>
      <add name="address" type="String"/>
      <add name="BirthYear" type="String"/>
      <add name="Sokonat" type="String"/>
      <add name="Website" type="String"/>
      <add name="ICQ" type="string"/>
      <add name="HotmailID" type="String"/>
      <add name="SkypeName" type="String"/>
      <add name="AIM" type="String"/>
      <add name="YahooID" type="String"/>
      <add name="Signature" type="String"/>
      <add name="MSN" type="String"/>
    </properties>
  </profile>
  <customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" defaultRedirect="Error.aspx"/>
  <authentication mode="Forms">
    <forms loginUrl="~/AccessDenied.aspx"/>
  </authentication>
  <pages>
    <tagMapping>
      <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.CompareValidato  r" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.Compare  Validator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
      <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.CustomValidator  " mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.CustomV  alidator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
      <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.RangeValidator" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.RangeVa  lidator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
      <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.RegularExpressi  onValidator" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.Regular  ExpressionValidator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
      <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.RequiredFieldVa  lidator" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.Require  dFieldValidator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
      <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.ValidationSumma  ry" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.Validat  ionSummary, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
    </tagMapping>
    <controls>
      <add tagPrefix="asp" namespace="System.Web.UI" assembly="System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
      <add tagPrefix="Ajax" namespace="AjaxControlToolkit" assembly="AjaxControlToolkit"/>
      <add tagPrefix="Editor" namespace="FredCK.FCKeditorV2" assembly="FredCK.FCKeditorV2"/>
      <add tagPrefix="Polls" namespace="EccSoft.Web.UI" assembly="PollControl"/>
      <add tagPrefix="Safa" namespace="Fatholahi.Compnent.Authenticate" assembly="SafaSecurity"/>
    </controls>
  </pages>
  <compilation debug="true">
    <assemblies>
      <add assembly="System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
      <add assembly="System.Design, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/>
      <add assembly="System.Web.Extensions.Design, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31BF3856AD364E35"/>
      <add assembly="System.Windows.Forms, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B77A5C561934E089"/>
      <add assembly="System.Drawing.Design, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/>
    </assemblies>
  </compilation>
  <httpHandlers>
    <remove verb="*" path="*.asmx"/>
    <add verb="*" path="*.asmx" validate="false" type="System.Web.Script.Services.ScriptHandlerFact  ory, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
    <add verb="*" path="*_AppService.axd" validate="false" type="System.Web.Script.Services.ScriptHandlerFact  ory, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
    <add verb="GET,HEAD" path="ScriptResource.axd" type="System.Web.Handlers.ScriptResourceHandler, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35" validate="false"/>
  </httpHandlers>
  <httpModules>
    <add name="ScriptModule" type="System.Web.Handlers.ScriptModule, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
  </httpModules>
  <!--urlMappings>
      <add url="~/EnterNewsComments.aspx" mappedUrl="~/ShowNews.aspx" />
  </urlMappings-->
</system.web>
<system.webServer>
  <validation validateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false"/>
  <modules>
    <add name="ScriptModule" preCondition="integratedMode" type="System.Web.Handlers.ScriptModule, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
  </modules>
  <handlers>
    <remove name="WebServiceHandlerFactory-Integrated"/>
    <add name="ScriptHandlerFactory" verb="*" path="*.asmx" preCondition="integratedMode" type="System.Web.Script.Services.ScriptHandlerFact  ory, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
    <add name="ScriptHandlerFactoryAppServices" verb="*" path="*_AppService.axd" preCondition="integratedMode" type="System.Web.Script.Services.ScriptHandlerFact  ory, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
    <add name="ScriptResource" preCondition="integratedMode" verb="GET,HEAD" path="ScriptResource.axd" type="System.Web.Handlers.ScriptResourceHandler, System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>
  </handlers>
</system.webServer>
<system.net>
  <mailSettings>
    <smtp from="Admin">
      <network host="mail.safa.com" password="safa" userName="safa"/>
    </smtp>
  </mailSettings>
</system.net>
<location path="EnterTopic.aspx">
  <system.web>
    <authorization>
      <deny users="?"/>
      <allow roles="Admin"/>
      <allow roles="Users"/>
    </authorization>
  </system.web>
</location>
<location path="EditPost.aspx">
  <system.web>
    <authorization>
      <deny users="?"/>
      <allow roles="Admin"/>
      <allow roles="Users"/>
    </authorization>
  </system.web>
</location>
</configuration>


بازم ممنون

----------


## meysampaknahad

سلام آقا صابر.
من پروژتون رو دانلود کردم و چیزهای خیلی زیادی ازش یاد گرفتم.
وجود اساتیدی مثل شما برای ما فرصت خیلی خوبی برای پیشرفت هستش.
خواستم ازتون تشکر کنم.

----------------------------------------------------------------
*اگر نمی‌توانی بالا بری، همانند سیب باش؛ تا با 
افتادنت اندیشه‌ای بالا رود. ( دکتر شریعتی)*

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید خدمت شما دوست عزیز
> فروم شما خیلی برای من آموزنده بود و جای بی نهایت سپاسگذاری داره.
> من این فروم رو توی سایتم به عنوان تالار بحث و گفتگو بکار بردم و روی localhost به درستی به عنوان بخشی از سایتم جواب میده . ولی وقتی اونو روی هاستم آپلود کردم اروری میده که اگه برید توی سایت www.jmo.ir می توانید مشاهده کنید
> من connecion string فایل web.config رو هم به صورت زیر تغییر دادم
> <add name="LocalSqlServer" connectionString="server=67.225.166.182; initial catalog=mydomains_jmo;uid=reghbali06;pwd=rezaeghba  li06;"/>که mydomains_jmo دیتابیسی است که در پنل سایتم درست کردم
> 
> ممنون میشم از دوستان که در جهت رفع این مشکل کمکم کنید
> 
> کل فایل web.config رو در اینجا میگذارم 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز
لطفا تنظیمات خطارو از توی web.config غیر فعال کن تا بفهمیم خطا از چی میگیره
موفق باشی

----------


## reghbali06

با تشکر از جوابتون
منظورتون اینه mode=off قرار بدم 
نمی تونه به دیتابیس وصل شه میشه syntaxش رو چک کنید و بهم بگید کجاش مشکل داره

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با تشکر از جوابتون
> منظورتون اینه mode=off قرار بدم 
> نمی تونه به دیتابیس وصل شه میشه syntaxش رو چک کنید و بهم بگید کجاش مشکل داره


سلام دوست من شما کدت اینه

<add name="LocalSqlServer" connectionString="server=67.225.166.182; initial catalog=mydomains_jmo;uid=reghbali06;pwd=rezaeghba  li06;"/>

به این تغییرش بده
<add name="LocalSqlServer" connectionString="server=67.225.166.182; initial catalog=mydomains_jmo;uid=reghbali06;pwd=rezaeghba  li06;" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>

موفق باشی

----------


## reghbali06

سلام
و ممنون که مرا ياري مي کنيد
 بازم همان مشکل رو داره

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> و ممنون که مرا ياري مي کنيد
> بازم همان مشکل رو داره


سلام دوست من اینجوری بنویس

<connectionStrings>
<clear />
<add name="LocalSqlServer" connectionString="Data Source=servername/ip;Initial Catalog= Database ;User ID=username;Password=pass" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
</connectionStrings>

فکر کنم به خاطر اینه که شما <clear/> ننوشتی واسه اینه
الان اینجوری اصلاح کن ببین چی میشه
به جای مقادیر نام کاربریو نام یوزر و نام سرور مقادیرتو قرار بده
موفق باشی

----------


## reghbali06

سلام و بازم ممنون
یه مشکل دیگه پیش اومده میشه سایتمو یه بار دیگه نگاه کنید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من خطایی که میده مبنی بر اینه ه نام کانکشن استرینگ 'LocalSqlServer' پیدا نشد
لطفا نام کانکشن استرینگ به این تغییر بدین یا اینکه یه کانکشن دیگه توی وب کانفیگ ایجاد کنید و نام اونو 'LocalSqlServer'  بذارین
موفق باشی

----------


## hamed3d

سلام
یکی منو راهنمایی کنه چطور میتونم ظاهر صفحات رو تغییر بدم؟
آخه وقتی صفحات رو برای ادیت باز می کنم یک لایه شفاف روی اونا قرار میگیره که نمیدونم چه جوری اونا رو بردارم؟
با تشکر از همه شما

----------


## jalil_m

با سلام.
من در زمان استفاده از کنترل FCKEditor با پیفام خطایی مواجه میشم مبنی بر اینکه کد های وارد شده کاربر خطرناک هستند

*A potentially dangerous Request.Form value was detected from the client (ctl00$ContentPlaceHolder1$FCKeditor_Message="<p>  بلات</p>").* 


برای حل این مشکل اگر ممکنه کمکم کنید.
ممنونم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من باید صفحه ای که استفاده میکنی خاصیت ValidationRequest=false قرار بده
موفق باشی

----------


## khorsandreza

دوست گرامی که پست  #*322*  ارسال کردید (سشقش110 )
اینجا سایت برنامه نویسی است یا سایت تبلیغات ؟؟؟ چرا ما همیشه همه چیز را با هم قاطی میکنیم

----------


## reghbali06

> دوست من خطایی که میده مبنی بر اینه ه نام کانکشن استرینگ 'LocalSqlServer' پیدا نشد
> لطفا نام کانکشن استرینگ به این تغییر بدین یا اینکه یه کانکشن دیگه توی وب کانفیگ ایجاد کنید و نام اونو 'LocalSqlServer' بذارین
> موفق باشی


سلام و بازم ممنون از همراهی شما
میشه یه بار دیگه یه سر به سایتم بزنید.
میگه استور پروسیجر 'Counter_UpdateSiteViewed' را پیدا نمی کنه !!! 
چیکار کنم ؟؟
ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام اگه حوصله داری اصلاح کن اگه نه
برو به فایل Global.asaxو توابع مربوط به افزایش بازدید سایت غیر فعال کن
دوست من احتمالا این SP رو توی SQL یادت رفته کپی کنی
موفق باشی

----------


## hamed3d

سلام مهندس
ما یک سوال صفحه قبل کردیم
متاسفانه جوابی نگرفتیم
همون مشکل بود که در حالت دیزاین نمیتونم تغییراتم رو اعمال کنم
یک لایه شفاف روی فرم قرار میگیره

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام مهندس
> ما یک سوال صفحه قبل کردیم
> متاسفانه جوابی نگرفتیم
> همون مشکل بود که در حالت دیزاین نمیتونم تغییراتم رو اعمال کنم
> یک لایه شفاف روی فرم قرار میگیره


عزیز میشه اون قسمتی که تو می خوای تغییر بدی اما نمیشه قسمت صفحه مستره که باید بری توی مستر پیج واونو تغییر بدی موفق باشی

----------


## reghbali06

سلام آقای فتح الهی
اینم فایل web.config و global.asax 
بازم یه دنیا ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

بیا دوست من اینم رفع مشکل شما

----------


## hamed3d

واقعا ممنون
خدا به شما و عزیزهاتون سلامتی بده 
مهندس اگه بازم سورس دارین مثل(فروش اینترنتی و ...) اگه تمایل دارین بچه ها استفاده کنن خوشحال میشیم بذارین
بازم تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من پروژه های فروشگاه و ... دیگر دوستان زحمت کشیدن و توی سایت گذاشتن
موفق باشین

----------


## flora_h

با تشکر و سپاس فراوان از آقای صابر فتح اللهی به خاطر کار بسیار سخاوتمندانه ای که انجام دادن
من مشکلی در هنگام اجرای برنامه دارم و با خطای زیر مواجه می شم که خطا در تمام قسمت های  وweb.config وجود دارد :

*Configuration Error* 

*Description: * An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to  service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify  your configuration file appropriately. 

*Parser Error Message:* It  is an error to use a section registered as  allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can  be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in  IIS.

----------


## flora_h

با سلام دوباره 
من امروز خودم تونستم مشکلم رو حل کنم برای دوستانی که احتمالا با این مشکل مواجه می شوند :
اشکال من از نحوه ی ارتباط با بانک بود و connectionstring ذر web.config اشکال داشت .

----------


## el_abdollahi

سلام
میشه بگید آیا قسمت htmlسایت رو خودتون طراحی کردین و یا از نرم افزار دیگه ای استفاده کردین؟
چون برام خیلی جالب بود که از تگ تیبل استفاده نکردین و کلا از تگ دیو استفاده کردین.

ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> میشه بگید آیا قسمت htmlسایت رو خودتون طراحی کردین و یا از نرم افزار دیگه ای استفاده کردین؟
> چون برام خیلی جالب بود که از تگ تیبل استفاده نکردین و کلا از تگ دیو استفاده کردین.
> 
> ممنون


خودم طراحی کردم دوست عزیز
با همون ویژوال استودیو

موفق باشین

----------


## mahboobeh.mohamadnsab

سلام
میشه بپرسم چطور میشه این سایت رو اجرا کرد.
در ضمن فایلی که در ضمیمه گذاشتین به نام  FCKeditor.rar‏ , exterack نمیشه.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز اگه پست هارو دنبال کنین کاملا توسط خودم و دیگر دوستان توضیح داده شده
می تونین پروژه از سایت خودم دانلود کنین
موفق باشین

----------


## shabe_barani

ميشه بگيد چطور ميشه اين سايت را اجرا كرد ؟! آخه شما چند تا پوشه براي dowload گذاشتيد؟ چرا جداگانه ؟
و آيا بايد اين ها را به برنامه add كنيم؟ اگه ميشه و كسي اطلاعاتي داره كمك كنه تا بتونم اين سايت را اجرا كنم.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> ميشه بگيد چطور ميشه اين سايت را اجرا كرد ؟! آخه شما چند تا پوشه براي dowload گذاشتيد؟ چرا جداگانه ؟
> و آيا بايد اين ها را به برنامه add كنيم؟ اگه ميشه و كسي اطلاعاتي داره كمك كنه تا بتونم اين سايت را اجرا كنم.


 دوست عزیز بهتره قبل از زدن تاپیک یه جستجو بفرمایین
بفرمایید این لینک اموزش اجرا
موفق باشید

----------


## shabe_barani

سلام آقاي فتح اللهي درست شد خيلي عالي آره منم از همه دوستان ميخوام قبل زدن تاپيك حتما پستهاي قبل و دنبال كنن .
آقاي فتح اللهي ميخوام بدونم چطور ميشه بانك را در sql 2000 قرار بدم آخه مي خوام روش replication  بر قرار كنم . توي شبكه داخلي ...
و آيا ميشه سايت را روي iis سروم (windows 2003) بريزم و اجرا شه؟
و از sql 2000 چطور ميشه scriptها براي ايجاد بانك را اجرا كرد..
ميدونم سوالام زياده شرمندم .... :لبخند:

----------


## jalil_m

باسلام.
من این پروژه را دانلود کردم.با تشکر از پروژه کامل و جامع شما.
مشکل : هنگامی که مدیر سایت قصد ارسال پیام به کاربران را دارد،
هنگام تغییر حروف اول اسم کاربران دیگر editor نشان داده نمی شود
مثلا بپیشفرض حروف بر روی A است.وقتی تغییری میدهیم مثلا از A به B 
دیگر FCKEditor نمایش داده نمی شود
اگر ممکنه کمکم کنید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام آقاي فتح اللهي درست شد خيلي عالي آره منم از همه دوستان ميخوام قبل زدن تاپيك حتما پستهاي قبل و دنبال كنن .
> آقاي فتح اللهي ميخوام بدونم چطور ميشه بانك را در sql 2000 قرار بدم آخه مي خوام روش replication بر قرار كنم . توي شبكه داخلي ...
> و آيا ميشه سايت را روي iis سروم (windows 2003) بريزم و اجرا شه؟
> و از sql 2000 چطور ميشه scriptها براي ايجاد بانك را اجرا كرد..
> ميدونم سوالام زياده شرمندم ....


 سلام
برای سوال اولت از دیتابیس و جداولو.. اسکریپت بساز و اونو توی 2000 اجرا کن
سوال دومت سایت پابلیش کن و توی iis یه دایرکتوری مجازی بساز و اجرا کن
سوال سومت توی 2000 برو توی qury analyzer و اسکریپت هاتو اجرا کن
اخر سر فقط توی وب کانفیگ کانکشن استرینگت تغییر بده
موفق باشی

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> باسلام.
> من این پروژه را دانلود کردم.با تشکر از پروژه کامل و جامع شما.
> مشکل : هنگامی که مدیر سایت قصد ارسال پیام به کاربران را دارد،
> هنگام تغییر حروف اول اسم کاربران دیگر editor نشان داده نمی شود
> مثلا بپیشفرض حروف بر روی A است.وقتی تغییری میدهیم مثلا از A به B 
> دیگر FCKEditor نمایش داده نمی شود
> اگر ممکنه کمکم کنید


 سلام
دوست عزیز این پروژه تست شده و جواب داده برای مشکلی که شما می فرمایین من برخورد نکردم مگر اینکه ادیتور گذاشته باشین داخل updatepanel ای جکس که نشون داده نمیشه اما اقای راد توی وبلاگش توشیحاتی داده که ادرس اون پست دقیقا خاطرم نیست اما این ادرس وبلاگشه
موفق باشی

----------


## AhoO-sh

سلام واقعا کاری که کردین قدر دانی داره موفق باشید 


ولی من موقع اجرای پروژه با خطای زیر موجهه میشم که از ;()Connection.Open

 خطا میگیره 
تا صفحه 20 پست ها رو خوندم ولی نتونستم این مشکل و رفع کنم 
ممنون میشم کمک کنید 

An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server. When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام واقعا کاری که کردین قدر دانی داره موفق باشید 
> 
> 
> ولی من موقع اجرای پروژه با خطای زیر موجهه میشم که از ;()Connection.Open
> 
> خطا میگیره 
> تا صفحه 20 پست ها رو خوندم ولی نتونستم این مشکل و رفع کنم 
> ممنون میشم کمک کنید 
> 
> An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server. When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)


 سلام دوست عزیز
این خطا مربوط به اینه که شما کانکشن استرینگ داخل فایل وب کانفیگ درست تنظیم نکردین
اونو اول تنظیم کنین تا پروژه واستون اجرا بشه
موفق باشی

----------


## AhoO-sh

> ببین mahtabir2 عزیز مشکل کار تو اینجاست که همین طورری پروژه رو اجرا کردی برای اجرا باید تغییراتی رو در فایل webconfig همونطور هم که در بالا اشاره کردم بدی . 
> این تغییرات شامل موارد زیره:
> 1- از بین فایل هایی که داونلود کردی دنبال فولدری به اسم App_Daa بگرد بعد از باز کردن آن فایل ASPNETDB.MDF رو به یکی از درایو هات کپی کن (مثلا C) حالا VS رو اجرا کن و پروژه رو باز کن بعد از باز کردن پروژه در پن Solution Explorer فایل Webconfig رو پیدا کن و روی آن دابل کلیک کن . حال در قسمت
> Connection String و پیدا کردن کد زیر 
> <add name="LocalSqlServer" connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=D:\Documents and Settings\ASP.NET\Desktop\ASP.NET New\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\App_Data\ASPNETDB.MDF;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
>     <add name="LocalSqlServer1" connectionString="Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=D:\Documents and Settings\ASP.NET\Desktop\ASP.NET New\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\App_Data\ASPNETDB.MDF;Integrated Security=True;User Instance=True" providerName="System.Data.SqlClient"/>
>  
> تغییرات زیر رو روش اعمال کن.
> اگه از SQLEXPRESS استفاده می کنی نمی خواد قسمت Data Source رو تغییر بدی و کافیه فقط مسیر AttachDbFilename رو به c:\ASPNETDB.MDF تغییر بدی(اگه پایگاه داده رو به درایو c کپی کردی). این تغیرات رو بر روی هر دو کد LocalServer اعمال کن حال یه بار دیگه پروژه ت رو Run کن باید جواب بده.
> ...


 اگر منظو شما این تنظیمات است 
من در مسیر بالا نتونستم SQLEXPRESS را پیدا کنم 
اگه ممکنه بگین باید چی کار کنم

----------


## smrnia

سلام جناب فتح الهی ! من تمام این 38 صفحه رو خوندم ؛ واقعا جای تشکر داره که انقدر وقت گذاشتید ! مطمئناً تنها با زدن دکمه ی "تشکر" نمیشه از زحمات شما قدردانی کرد 
میخواستم اگه لطف کنید فصل پنجم رو هم که توضیحات هرصفحه رو ذکر کردین داشته باشم اگه ایرادی نداره ! فکر میکنم خیلی بیشتر کمک کنه ! چند تا از دوستان این تقاضارو کرده بودند در این 38 صفحه اما من لینکی ندیدم هنوز ! ممنون میشم اگه این لطف بزرگ رو در حق من بکنید اگه مشکل فضای سایت برای آپلود هست 
این آدرس ایمیل من هست : smrnia_86@yahoo.com 
موید و شاد باشید

----------


## irlogo

خیلی عالی بود ممنونم

----------


## rkh

> سلام به اساتید گرامی
> احتراما من یه سایت طراحی کردم که یه پروژه ساده است با امکانات زیر
> نوع بانک اس کیو ال 2005
> تکنولوژی آجاکس
> زبان برنامه نویسی C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎.Net 2005
> ,...
> جهت نمایش زیبایی فرم ها از اینترنت اکسپلورر 7 استفاده نمایید
> امکانات:
> فروم
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------
سلام-دستتون درد نکنه.خیلی خوب بود.ولی من در اجراش مشکل دارم :

Unable to create type 'Ajax:TextBoxWatermarkExtender'. Could not load file or assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.	I:\New Folder\some projects\CMS Project(Very Gooooooood)\Final Forum Project\EnterNewsComments.aspx	

dll ajaxcontroltoolkit هم در پوشه bin  هست ولی این error  رو میده . لطفا کمکم کنید.(خیلی خیلی فوری)

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> سلام-دستتون درد نکنه.خیلی خوب بود.ولی من در اجراش مشکل دارم :
> 
> Unable to create type 'Ajax:TextBoxWatermarkExtender'. Could not load file or assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.    I:\New Folder\some projects\CMS Project(Very Gooooooood)\Final Forum Project\EnterNewsComments.aspx    
> 
> dll ajaxcontroltoolkit هم در پوشه bin هست ولی این error رو میده . لطفا کمکم کنید.(خیلی خیلی فوری)


 دوست من قبلا توضیح داده شده
لطفا ای جکس نصب کنین
موفق باشین

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام جناب فتح الهی ! من تمام این 38 صفحه رو خوندم ؛ واقعا جای تشکر داره که انقدر وقت گذاشتید ! مطمئناً تنها با زدن دکمه ی "تشکر" نمیشه از زحمات شما قدردانی کرد 
> میخواستم اگه لطف کنید فصل پنجم رو هم که توضیحات هرصفحه رو ذکر کردین داشته باشم اگه ایرادی نداره ! فکر میکنم خیلی بیشتر کمک کنه ! چند تا از دوستان این تقاضارو کرده بودند در این 38 صفحه اما من لینکی ندیدم هنوز ! ممنون میشم اگه این لطف بزرگ رو در حق من بکنید اگه مشکل فضای سایت برای آپلود هست 
> این آدرس ایمیل من هست : smrnia_86@yahoo.com 
> موید و شاد باشید


 دوستان لطف دارن من به این خاطر نتونستم این فصل بذارم چون هاردم اطلاعاتش پرید و هادم سوخته پس نمیتونم این فصل در اختیارتون بذارم باید توی بک اپ هام بگردم اگر پیدا کردم توی سایت خودم می ذارم
موفق باشید

----------


## masoud123456

میشه نحوه اجرای پروژه را بگین ؟

----------


## rezacom

سلام آقای فتح اللهی ممنون از پروژهی خوبتون میخواستم لطف کنید فصل 5 رو برام میل کنید ممنون.

میل من:stname_rezacom@yahoo.com

----------


## fozolefozola

سلام

من سايت و از وبسايت خودتون دانلود كردم

قسمت امضا  مشكل داره

توي اين آدرس
Final%20Forum%20Project/Users/ChangeProfile.aspx

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> 
> من سايت و از وبسايت خودتون دانلود كردم
> 
> قسمت امضا مشكل داره
> 
> توي اين آدرس
> Final%20Forum%20Project/Users/ChangeProfile.aspx


 ممنون از گزارشی که دادین میشه متن خطاشو بذارین تا بررسی کنیم

----------


## Parham.D

<td class="style13" 
                                                    style="font-family: tahoma; font-size: 10pt; text-align: center; direction: rtl;">
                                                    <asp:Menu ID="Menu1" runat="server" Height="20px" Orientation="Horizontal" 
                                                        Width="545px">
                                                        <Items>
                                                            <asp:MenuItem Text="صفحه اصلی" Value="صفحه اصلی" NavigateUrl="~/Index.aspx"></asp:MenuItem>
                                                            <asp:MenuItem Text="عضویت" Value="عضویت" NavigateUrl="~/CreateUser.aspx"></asp:MenuItem>
                                                            <asp:MenuItem Text="در خواست کتاب" Value="در خواست کتاب" 
                                                                NavigateUrl="~/RequestBook.aspx"></asp:MenuItem>
                                                            <asp:MenuItem Text="آخرین کتاب ها" Value="آخرین کتاب ها" 
                                                                NavigateUrl="~/LastBooks.aspx"></asp:MenuItem>
                                                            <asp:MenuItem Text="ارتباط با ما" Value="ارتباط با ما" 
                                                                NavigateUrl="~/SendMessage.aspx"></asp:MenuItem>
                                                            <asp:MenuItem Text="در باره ما" Value="در باره ما" NavigateUrl="~/AboutMe.aspx"></asp:MenuItem>
                                                        </Items>
                                                    </asp:Menu>
                                                </td>





نمیدانم این مسئله بحث شده یا نه. جستجو کردن، چیزی پیدا نکردم. منوی که شما به صورت کد بالا قرار دادید، همیشه در خانه خودش به صورت راست به چپ قرار میگیره. برای اینکه وسط قرار بگیره باید این دو style پایین را اول حذف کنیم.



text-align: center; direction: rtl



و بعد حالت align="center" را برای td قرار بدیم. وسط چین میشه. اگر گزینه منو کمی جابه جا شد، کافی هست که با تغییر مقدار Text آنها و url جایشان را عوض کنیم. امیدوارم قابل فهم گفته باشم.

----------


## mahsara

با سلام
آقاي فتح اللهي اگر ممكنه من داكيومنت پروژتون را ميخوام. توي صفحات اول كه ديدم لينكش مشكل داشت و توي صفحات بعدي پيدا نكردم. البته زياد نگشتم. اگر امكانش باشه كه برام ميل كنيد خيلي ممنون ميشم. 
پروژمو تحويل دادم اما نمي دونم براي داكيومنتش چي بايد بنويسم  :ناراحت: و يكم زياد هم عجله دارم.
يك دنيا ممنون
mahsarashahy@yahoo.com

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

بروی توی سایت خودم هست
موفق باشی

----------


## jam823

سلام 
مرصی از وبی که گذاشتین .
من این وب رو کامپیوترم باز که می کنم تمام اجزا وب خطا می ده روش اجرا این وب رو توضیح بدید.
ممنون :ناراحت: saeid823@hotmail.com:email

----------


## ahmadsam

در این سایت امکان سطح بندی مقالات جهت مشاهده کاربران با سطح دسترسی متفاوت نیز وجود دارد لطفا پیام کنید چون این تاپیک خیلی بزرگ شده ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

نه دوست عزیز شما فقط می تونی محدودیت عضو بدی یعنی عضو هست یا نه با کمی تغییرات میشه تمام این کارهارو کرد
موفق باشی

----------


## alirodsari@gmail.com

اگه ممکنه سایت مپ پروژ را توی سایت قرار دهید و راجع به کد های اصلی توضیح دهید
با تشکر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

کدوم کدهای اصلی عزیزم؟ شما به یروزه یه نگا بنداز ایرادی داشتی چشم 
من در خدمت شما هستم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام 
> مرصی از وبی که گذاشتین .
> من این وب رو کامپیوترم باز که می کنم تمام اجزا وب خطا می ده روش اجرا این وب رو توضیح بدید.
> ممنونsaeid823@hotmail.com:email


 دوست عزیز اگه این تاپیک خونده باشی مراحل اجرا کامل توضیح داده شده دوست من
موفق باشی

----------


## nahidkh

با سلام من برای سایتم که تازه طراحیش کردم(پروژه ی پایانیمه) در قسمت کدنویسی ورود به سایت و عضویت در سایت مشکل دارم. ضمنا از sqlخود محیط aspاستفاده کردم...خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید.......

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام من برای سایتم که تازه طراحیش کردم(پروژه ی پایانیمه) در قسمت کدنویسی ورود به سایت و عضویت در سایت مشکل دارم. ضمنا از sqlخود محیط aspاستفاده کردم...خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید.......


سلام دوست عزیز توی چیش مشکل دارید لطفا کاملتر توضیح بفرمایین که بتونم کمکتون کنم؟

----------


## qanewaisi

> بروی توی سایت خودم هست
> موفق باشی



با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
با تشکر از زحمت شما آقا صابر
من خواستم اگه بشه تمام پروژه با داکیومنت و همه فایل ها رو دانلود کنم،تو این پست ها که لینک های دانلود خیلی جالب نبودند.
سایت شما هم که پیغام خطا می ده،لطفا اگه میشه یا برای من ایمیل کنید یا سایت خودتون رو چک کنید.
Email:computersw87@gmail.com
با تشکر

----------


## ghameshloe

با سلام ضمن تشکر از شما به دلیل این پروژه 
یکی از مباحثی که در این پروزه فکر من را به خود مشغول کرده ودر ساخت وب سایت های پیشین نتوانستم از آن استفاده کنم این بود که هنگامی که کاربری یک تایپیک جدید ایجاد می کند بعد از کلید روی این تایپیک صفحه ای برای ارسال پاسخ کاربران دیگر ایجاد می گردد از شما استاد گرامی می خواهم روند ساخت صفحه جدید را توضیح دهید  متشکرم

----------


## afsaneh.asp

سلام
آقاي فتح الهي من ميخوام از searchسايت شما تو پروره خودم استفاده كنم.
منو راهنمايي ميكنيد چطوري ميتونم از search استفاده كنم
ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام ضمن تشکر از شما به دلیل این پروژه 
> 
> 
> یکی از مباحثی که در این پروزه فکر من را به خود مشغول کرده ودر ساخت وب سایت های پیشین نتوانستم از آن استفاده کنم این بود که هنگامی که کاربری یک تایپیک جدید ایجاد می کند بعد از کلید روی این تایپیک صفحه ای برای ارسال پاسخ کاربران دیگر ایجاد می گردد از شما استاد گرامی می خواهم روند ساخت صفحه جدید را توضیح دهید متشکرم


 دوست عزیز من صفحه جدید ایجاد نمی کنم بلکه محتویات رورد هایی رو از دیتابیس نشان میدم
دوست عزیز دقت کن توی آدرس بار صفحه یه Query String هست که بر اساس اون صفحه نشون داده می شه عزیزم
موفق باشی برادر/خواهر من

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام
> آقاي فتح الهي من ميخوام از search سايت شما تو پروره خودم استفاده كنم.
> منو راهنمايي ميكنيد چطوري ميتونم از search استفاده كنم
> ممنون


سلام دوست من هر سایتی میشه گفت جستجو مربوط به خودش داره شما می خواین از چی استفاده کنین؟
لطفا واضحتر بگین که بتونم کمکتون کنم
موفق باشی

----------


## farimafarima

> این کد نشان دهنده اینه که اجاکس روی سیستم شما نصب نیست اینو نصب کن


 
man nemitoonam barname ajax ro nasb konam emkanesh hast ye linke jadid ya age beshe baram mail konid kheili be in barname ehtiaj e fori daram.mochakkeram
farimanarimani@yahoo.com

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

توی همن سایت لینک هاش هست منم توی همین تاپیک گذاشتم توی ضمیمه های تاپیکه
لطفا فارسی تایپ کنین تا پست شمارو حذف نکنن

----------


## article

سلام آقای صابر فتح االهی ممنون از برنامه جالبی که در اختیار ما قرار دادی من در مورد پروفایل کمی اشکال دارم نمیدونم چه طوری استفاده کردید
میخواستم بدونم اطلاعات پروفایل را داخل دیتابیس میریزید  کمی توضیح بدهید خیلی ضروری ممنون میشم

----------


## jingiliboyz

با تشکر از شما من دانلود کردم همشو تو یه فلدر انداختم ولی موقع اجرا این error رو میده 
<add assembly="System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>

----------


## mohammadi4net

خیلی عالی بود من هنوز فرصت نکردم کد هاشو بررسی کنم 
اپن سورس بودن پروژه اقدام سخاوتمندانه ای بود ، خیلی متشکریم
پروژه تون خیلی جای کار داره که اون هم به خاطر سنگین بودن پروژه  کاملا طبیعیه 
 :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق: 




> با تشکر از شما من دانلود کردم همشو تو یه فلدر انداختم ولی موقع اجرا این error رو میده 
> <add assembly="System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35"/>


برنامه ای جکس رو از آدرس زیر که جناب فتح الهی قرار دادن دریافت کنید.
https://barnamenevis.org/showpost.php?p=609173

----------


## ghoghnoose

با سلام برای رفع این پیغام باید چه کار کنم لطفا کمک کنید خیلی ضروری 
[I]The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a  ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any  controls that need it.[/I
در ضمن document رو اگر ممکن برام بفرستید به ایمیلم h_yooneszadeh@yahoo.com

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز لطفا سوال تکراری نپرسید
***** تمامی اینا قبلا پاسخ داده شده لطفا یه نگاه به تاپیک های قبلی بندازین***********
شما شاخه bin درست توی پروژه قرار ندادین
موفق باشین

----------


## jingiliboyz

با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیزم مرسی از اینکه سورس کد این برنامه رو گذاشتید که استفاده بکنیم سوالی داشتم در مورد fckeditor 
من دانلود کردم و نصب هم کردم ولی موقع upload کردن عکس پیغام خطا میده و ازجازه آپلود عکس رو نمیده در سایتی هم که شما گذاشتید fckeditorرو قرار دادید من نتونستم خود برنامه رو اجرا کنم فقط میخوام بدونم شما به editor که نصب کردید آیا میشه آپلود عکس داشت یا نه و اگر میشه آیا برم داخل folder->folder uolpad  اونجا آدرس پوشه عکسی چیزی بدم یا نه من به این آدرس رفتم 
FCKeditor\editor\filemanager\upload\aspx\upload.as  px ولی تغییری که مبنی بر آدرس پوشه عکس باشه ندیدم میشه راهنمایی بکنید یا یه نمونه درست شده و کار کرده رو برام بزارید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیزم مرسی از اینکه سورس کد این برنامه رو گذاشتید که استفاده بکنیم سوالی داشتم در مورد fckeditor 
> من دانلود کردم و نصب هم کردم ولی موقع upload کردن عکس پیغام خطا میده و ازجازه آپلود عکس رو نمیده در سایتی هم که شما گذاشتید fckeditorرو قرار دادید من نتونستم خود برنامه رو اجرا کنم فقط میخوام بدونم شما به editor که نصب کردید آیا میشه آپلود عکس داشت یا نه و اگر میشه آیا برم داخل folder->folder uolpad اونجا آدرس پوشه عکسی چیزی بدم یا نه من به این آدرس رفتم 
> FCKeditor\editor\filemanager\upload\aspx\upload.as  px ولی تغییری که مبنی بر آدرس پوشه عکس باشه ندیدم میشه راهنمایی بکنید یا یه نمونه درست شده و کار کرده رو برام بزارید


 دوست من اینکار نیاز به یه سری تنظیمات خاص داره اگه توی همین فروم در این زمینه جستجو کنی کطالب کامل و جامعی هست
موفق باشی

----------


## ghoghnoose

سلام دوباره ببخشید مزاحم میشم من پوشه bin رو در شاخه اصلی قرار دادم بازم این پیغام رو میده چه کار کنم 
*The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a  ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any  controls that need it.*

----------


## emily68

با سلام خدمت شما دوست عزیز 
برای قرار دادن این وب سایت از شما واقعاً سپاسگذارم . چون باعث کمک در اتمام سایت خودم شد . 
زحماتی که کشیدید واقعاً جای تشکر داره . 
فقط می خواستم بدونم فایل Doc  فصل 5 رو باید از کجا دانلود کنم . اگر زحمتی نیست اون رو برام میل کنید . 
nastaran_malaki@yahoo.com
یا اگه کسی از دوستان داره لطف کنه و بزاره . من تمام تاپیک رو گشتم ولی پیدا نکردم . 
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوستان گلم چندین دفعه گفتم هاردم پریده الان اون فصل ندارم
قبلا خواهستم اپلود کنم که حجمش زیاد بود لطفا پست درهواست این فصل دیگه ندین 
متشکرم

----------


## jingiliboyz

من تمام مطالب تاپیک های قبل در مورد fckeditor رو خوندم خدایی تمام راههارو رفتم ولی نمیدونم چه مشکلی وجود داره که مسیر فایل xml رو برای upload عکس تشخیص نمیده کسی یه نمونه کار کرده و تست شده نداره بزاره ببینیم چکار کردن و چه تنظیماتی انجام دادن همه فقط به این طرف و اون طرف آدم و پاس میدن الان من لینک عکس رو اینجا میزارم یه نگاه بهش بندازید راهنمایی کنید من چکار کنم 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=201784&page=3

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست گلم یه تاپیک کامل آموزش FCK هست می تونی یه نگاه به اون بندازی سرچ کنی پیدا می کنی 
معذرت می هوام آخه من با این قابلیت کار نکردم نمی تونم راهکار الکی بهت بدم
موفق باشی

----------


## s_ahmadneya

با سلام 
من سایت را اجرا کردم فقط چند مشکل دارم
1- مشکل عکس ها که انگار خیلی ها مشکل دارند
2- مشکل update رکوردها بعنوان مثال اخبارومقالها و یا کاربران را نمی توانم ویرایش کنم و جالب اینجاست که حتی مستقیم توی بانک هم نمی توانم ویرایش کنم خطامی ده
اما داده های که خودم توی بانک ریخته ام ار می توانم ویرایش کنم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
دوست عزیز کدوم عکسها؟
کانکشن استرینگتو وسه sql خودت توی وب کانفیگ تنظیم کن
موفق باشی

----------


## s_ahmadneya

> سلام
> دوست عزیز کدوم عکسها؟
> کانکشن استرینگتو وسه sql خودت توی وب کانفیگ تنظیم کن
> موفق باشی


آقا صابر با عرض معذرت سوال درست نپرسیدم تصحیحش کردم لطفا" دوباره پاسخ دهید

----------


## marycom

سلام من یک آدرس domain گرفتم حالا نمی دونم چه جورب باید اطلاعات داخلش بریزم 
که نشون بده تا حالا وب سایت فعال نکردم اصالا نمی دونم چی کار کنم 
کمک از همه :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> سلام من یک آدرس domain گرفتم حالا نمی دونم چه جورب باید اطلاعات داخلش بریزم 
> که نشون بده تا حالا وب سایت فعال نکردم اصالا نمی دونم چی کار کنم 
> کمک از همه


 سلام دوست من
واسه سایت دو چیز لازمه یکی دومین که همون نام اینترنتی و دومی فضای اینترنتی که به اون میگن هاست
وقتی هاست اجاره کنی یه یوزر نیم و پسورد واسه کنترل پنل هاست و ... به شما می دن که از طریق اون میتونی وارد بشی و کارهای لازمه انجام بدی
با یه دومین خالی کاری نمیتونی بکنی
اگه هاست داری بگو تا راهنماییت کنم
موفق باشی

----------


## qanewaisi

> سلام من یک آدرس domain گرفتم حالا نمی دونم چه جورب باید اطلاعات داخلش بریزم 
> که نشون بده تا حالا وب سایت فعال نکردم اصالا نمی دونم چی کار کنم 
> کمک از همه


دوست عزیز
دومین که دارید،فقط میمونه یه هاست که بستگی داره سایت شما به چه زبانی نوشته شده باشد(چون تازه کار هستی توصیه می کنم که از هاست رایگان استفاده کنید!).
بیشتر توضیح بدین تا اطلاعات کامل در اختیارتون بزاریم.

----------


## s_ahmadneya

اقا صابر
من سایت شما را از سایت خودتان دانلود کرده ام 
1-پس از تعریف کاربر می خواهیم کاربری را admin  کنیم نمی شود من کد را تریس کردم هیچ وقت به حالت admin نمی رود خودم بجای user نوشتم admin  بصورت موقت درست شد! لطفا" راه حل دستش را بگویید.
2- مقالات را نمی شود تصحیح کرد من کد را بررسی کردم موقعی که پیغام می دهد "آیا مطمئن هستید می خواهید ویرایش کنید " تمامی تکس ها و fceditor خالی می شود .بخاطر همین ویرایش نمی شود .چکار باید بکنیم.
3- عکس که هنگام خبر دریافت می شود نیز انگار دانلود نمی شود وهیچ اتفاقی نمی افتد
4-داخل خبرها و مقالات هم نمی شود عکس گذاشت یه خبر در مورد بیل گیس که خودتان گذاشته اید هم عکس ها نمایش نمی دهد
5-برای ویرایش مجموعه ها هم فقط برای تالار اولبه ویرایش می شود برای بقیعه تمامی تکس ها خالی می شود و پیغام  که نمی توانید در ستونی نال واردت نمایید می دهد
6-لینک ها که اضافه می نماییم بعد از کلیک آدرس اولیه سایت را به آن اضافه می کند وخطا می دهد
 :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> اقا صابر
> من سایت شما را از سایت خودتان دانلود کرده ام 
> 1-پس از تعریف کاربر می خواهیم کاربری را admin کنیم نمی شود من کد را تریس کردم هیچ وقت به حالت admin نمی رود خودم بجای user نوشتم admin بصورت موقت درست شد! لطفا" راه حل دستش را بگویید.
> 2- مقالات را نمی شود تصحیح کرد من کد را بررسی کردم موقعی که پیغام می دهد "آیا مطمئن هستید می خواهید ویرایش کنید " تمامی تکس ها و fceditor خالی می شود .بخاطر همین ویرایش نمی شود .چکار باید بکنیم.
> 3- عکس که هنگام خبر دریافت می شود نیز انگار دانلود نمی شود وهیچ اتفاقی نمی افتد
> 4-داخل خبرها و مقالات هم نمی شود عکس گذاشت یه خبر در مورد بیل گیس که خودتان گذاشته اید هم عکس ها نمایش نمی دهد
> 5-برای ویرایش مجموعه ها هم فقط برای تالار اولبه ویرایش می شود برای بقیعه تمامی تکس ها خالی می شود و پیغام که نمی توانید در ستونی نال واردت نمایید می دهد
> 6-لینک ها که اضافه می نماییم بعد از کلیک آدرس اولیه سایت را به آن اضافه می کند وخطا می دهد


 سلام
دوست من توی قسمت مقالات فقط گروه اول میشه ویرایش کرد
نمی دونم دلیلش چیه شاید به خاطر اپدیت پنل ای جکسه
چون چند تا به هم وابستن و حس می کنم این با عث قاطی شدنش می شه
ونکته دوم اینکه fck کمی تا حدودی با اپدیت پنل ای جکس مشکل داره
موفق باشی

----------


## yardel

سلام آقای فتح الهی

من از شما کمک می خوام لطفا کمکم کنید. این سوال من ربطی به پروژه شما نداره .ولی ممنون می شم کمکم کنید.

لطفا کمکم کنید.

من در ASP.NET می خوام کاربر زمانی که می خواد بدونه هر دانشجو چه وضعیتی داره و چه درسهای رو انتخاب واحد کرده ، وقتی که دکمه طلاعات دانشجو را زد ابتدا با کد زیر یک 
Open Dialog باز بشه و کد دانشجو رو سوال کنه و سپس وارد صفحه اطلاعات بشه و مشخصات دانشجو مورد نظر رابده.

function opendialog()
{ 
var id = prompt("لطفا شماره دانشجویی را وارد کنید :","")
addr = "../List-Student.aspx?id=" + id;
open(addr,"null","titlebar=no,toolbar=no,location=no,status=no,  menu bar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=no,width=780,heigh t = 400");
}
///////////
کد بالا جواب نمی ده .لطفا کمکم کنید.

----------


## s.mahmood

سلام 
من هم پروژه شما رو دانلود کردم و با vs2008 اجرا کردم
بدون کوچکترین تغییر 
اولین چیزی که به ذهنم رسید و دیدم این بود که سایت شما فرومش خیلی شبیه سایت برنام نویسه
حتی لینک خروجشم پایین صفحه هست
بعد این که قسمت کاربران آنلاین خوب کار نمیکنه.در حالی که من لوگین کردم میزنه 0 نفر آنلاین
بعدی نشون دادن لینک ثبت نام بعد از لوگین
آها یه چیزی تو یکی از صفحات enableViewState="false" رو دوبار نوشته بودید که خوب ارور میداد ولی زیاد مهم نبود
در ضمن عکس های اخبارم نشون میده
راستی من رو سیستمم اجاکس دادم پس از اون لحاظ گیر نداد
به هر حال ممنون اگر جایی برام سوال بود میپرسم و مننون به خاطر این سخاوتتون :تشویق:

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

خواهش می کنم
بله این فروم شبیه این سایت طراحی شده
از گزارش خطاهات ممنونم
کاربران انلاین به خاطر لوکال بودن این مشکل روی سرور قابل حله
موفق باشی

----------


## kalali

سلام 
این پیغام رو می دهد
چکاری انجام دهم

Error	101	It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS.	E:\Documents and Settings\kalali25\Desktop\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\web.config	26

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

پروژه درست باز نکردی شاخه پروزه باز کن نه یه شاخه بالاتر اونو
موفق باشی

----------


## mehraneh318

سلام 
چطوری میشه وقتی کاربران با استفاده از ویزارد (login) های asp عضو یک سایت می شوند اطلاعات اونها داخل جدولی در  دیتا بیس sql ذخیره بشه ؟ (نام کاربری فقط باید عدد باشد)

----------


## kalali

این پیغام رو می دهد چه کار کنم	
Error	1	The directive contains duplicate 'enableviewstate' attributes.	E:\Documents and Settings\kalali25\Desktop\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\SiteAdmin\ManagmentArticle.aspx	1

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
دوست من قبلا پاسخ دادم 
توی این فایل Project\SiteAdmin\ManagmentArticle.aspx 
برو و  یکی از اینهارو حذف کن'enableviewstate' 
چون دوتا واسش اشتباهی نوشتم
موفق باشی

----------


## skflower

آقا قسمت ویرایش پروفایل جواب نمیده. هیچ ارروری چیزی نمیده. امّا اطلاعات جدید رو هم اضافه یا جایگزین اطلاعات قبلی نمیکنه. در ضمن ایمیل رو هم کد ویرایشش رو ننوشتید؟ برای ایمیل چیکار باید کرد؟

----------


## shirin_sh1024

سلام
بعد از خوندن حدود 40 صفحه و 3 ساعت سرو کله زدن با برنامه بالاخره تونستم اجراش کنم ولی جدا ارزشش رو داشت.
خواستم به کسایی که با فایل webconfig و تنظیمات connection string مشکل دارند بگم بهترین مرجع این سایت هستش که با مطالعه اون میتونید به راحتی مشکل رو حل کنید.
واقعا نمیدونم چطوری میشه از شما بابت سورس کاملی که در اختیار گذاشتین تشکر کنم کمک خیلی بزرگی برای کسانی که علاقمند یادگیری ASP.NET هستند از جمله من کردید دستتون درد نکنه و موفق باشید.

----------


## raminmjj

Error	119	Could not load file or assembly 'Validators, Version=1.0.0.0' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. (D:\My Programming\ASP.Net\Final Forum Project\web.config line 57)	D:\My Programming\ASP.Net\Final Forum Project\SiteAdmin\admin.master	6	

من تازه واردم مشکل از کجاست.
ویژوال 2008
دات نت 3.5

----------


## raminmjj

آقایون حل شد. Ajax toolkit نسخه 3 رو نصب کردم فایلManegmentArticle رو هم ویرایش کردم تو VS2008 اجرا شد

----------


## a.bigdeli

با سلام 

با اجراي پروژه با خطايي كه گذاشتم مواجه مي شوم

----------


## persian_bigboy

مرسی دوستان. از همکاری همتون

----------


## ali_tavakoli_35

با سلام و تشکر خدمت شما دوست گرامی
خیلی ممنونم از قرار دادن سایت زیبایتان در اختیار عموم. از شما تقاضا داشتم در صورت امکان نحوه اجرای سایت را به صورت کامل برایم بیان کنید. با تشکر علی
ali.tavakoli.35@gmail.com

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من به صورت کامل چند بار توضیح دادم لطفا سرچ بفرمایین
موفق باشین

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام 
> 
> با اجراي پروژه با خطايي كه گذاشتم مواجه مي شوم


 دوست عزیز ظاهرا یا فایل وب کانفیگ نداری که این ارور میاد یا محتوای قسمت معرفی کامپوننت حذف کردی
و این امکان هم هسا که فایل dll حذف کرده باشی
موفق باشی

----------


## mona nini

سلام به همه

راستشو بخواین من هنوز فرصت نکردم پروژه رو باز کنم ببینمش!!

ولی یه سوال دارم نمی دونم میتونید کمکم کنید یا تو همین پروژه هست! به هر حال:

دارم یک وبسایت با قابلیت آپلود سنتر مینویسم مثل همین rapid shared
حالا سوالم راجع به کد دانلود هست اینکه چطوری میشه کدش؟
با سی شارپ!
ممنون

----------


## Marjan_Bala

سلام آقا صابر
ممنون از اینکه پروژتونو در اختیار همه قرار دادین ، کار قشنگی انجام دادین ، من دیروز پروژتونو دانلود کردم ، همونطور که گفتین همه فایلارو تو فولدر Final Forum Project کپی کردم و ASPAJAXExtSetup.msi هم دانلود ونصب کردم ولی وقتی میخوام اجراش کنم این ارورو میده ایراد از چیه؟_The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it_
در ضمن AjaxControlToolkit-Framework3.5SP1 هم دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم باید چجوری نصبش کنم وقتی extract میکنمش چندتا فولدر همراشه.

----------


## yardel

سلام دوست عزیز .
از کار خوبتون ممنونم.آقا من این مشکلو دارم لطفا کمکم کنید.

----------


## amir47

با تشکر از انتقال اطلاعات ،من برنامه را اجرا کردم ابتدا خطای عدم وجود farhaniPersianDate را می دهد سپس بعد از اضافه کردن از طریق referance   خطا(15 تا )  که یکی از خطاها بصورت زیر است 


Error 1 Could not load file or assembly 'Validators, Version=1.0.0.0' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. (F:\Downloads\Final Forum Project\web.config line 57) F:\Downloads\Final Forum Project\SiteAdmin\admin.master 6

خواهش می کنم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

علت خطا نبود یه dll دیگه هست لطفا تمام انهارو اضافه کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## S_O_S1982

سلام آقای فتح اللهی
از زحمتی که کشیدین ممنونم

براتون مقدور هست ، Docu,ent  رو به ادرس ایمیلم بفرستین؟

ممنونم
Saeidi.m.a@gmail.com

----------


## ahmad1358

با سلام من برنامه رو اجرا كردم و مشكلي نداشت ولي تنها مشكل من اينه كه ميخوام داخل بانك و نحوه ايجاد پروسيجرها و ... رو بدونم ولي موقع attach كردن پيغام زير رو ميده با انواع و اقسام روشها هم امتحان كردم ولي نشد . حتي تمام صفحات اين پست رو هم مرور كردم ولي بازم نتيجه نگرفتم.
اگه ميشه يه راهي بگيد كه من بتونم اين بانكو ريستور كنم.
با تشكر

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

ساده ترین راه اینه که اتچ نکنی و از توی خود ویژوال استودیو اونو ببینی 
موفق یاشی
سال نو هم مبارک

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

> با سلام من برنامه رو اجرا كردم و مشكلي نداشت ولي تنها مشكل من اينه كه ميخوام داخل بانك و نحوه ايجاد پروسيجرها و ... رو بدونم ولي موقع attach كردن پيغام زير رو ميده با انواع و اقسام روشها هم امتحان كردم ولي نشد . حتي تمام صفحات اين پست رو هم مرور كردم ولي بازم نتيجه نگرفتم.
> اگه ميشه يه راهي بگيد كه من بتونم اين بانكو ريستور كنم.
> با تشكر


 نمی دونم چرا بعضی وقتا این خطا از طرف اس کیو ال صادر می شه
موفق باشید

----------


## milliondollar

سلام دوست عزیز.
من وقتی از قسمت پسورد خود را فراموش کرده ام سایت شما استفاده می کنم error بصورت شکل زیر میدهد. لطفا علت را توضیح دهید.
با تشکر فراوان.

----------


## bahareh-m

سلام با تشکر از نمونه سایت 
من نتونستم سایت را اجرا کنم یک خطا میدهد لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

Could not load file or assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. 

متشکرم

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

سلام
لطفا تاپیک هارو بخونین این سوال چندین دفعه پاسخ داده شده
ای جکس نصب کنین

----------


## mohsen_namad

> دوست من این مشکل زمانی بروز می کنه
> یا ای جکس روی سیستم شما نیست
> یا با دات نت 3.5 داری اجرا میگیری
> یا پوشه های سایت در مکان درست کپی نشده مثلا شاخه Bin تی ریشه سایت نیست
> موفق باشی


پس باید از چه دات نتی استفاده کنیم تا جواب بده . باید ویژوال استودیو 2010 رو نصب کنم خواهش میکنم جواب بدین.

----------


## mohsen_namad

سوالی که پرسیدم این error رو میداد:

The control with ID 'HoverMenuExtender_ShowNews' requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear before any controls that need it

----------


## uogi&friend

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی 
ببینید شاید 99 درصد خطاهای دوستان از نصب نبودن Ajax  انها ست که علت ان هم استفاده از vs2008 است  پست 22 رو ببینید و dll مربوط به Ajax رو دانلود کنید سپس انو refrence قرار دهید
اگه اجرا نشد یا error داد خبر بدید 
وسلام

----------


## vba_hadi

سلام.
برنامتون رو دانلود کردم عالی بود ولی مشکلاتی دارم.
 یه عکس ضمیمه کردم ببینید و سپس به سوالاتم پاسخ دهید 
1: در جدول بانک اطلاعاتی password را درست نشان نمیدهد
2: برای ثبت نام، هر کلمه عبوری میزنم پیغام میدهد.

----------


## vba_hadi

سلام به دوستان.
آقای فتح الهی، برنامتون رو دانلود کردم عالی بود ولی مشکلاتی دارم هر کس برنامه ایشان (Final Froum Project) را دانلود کرده لطفا کمکم کنه. خیلی فوریه
 یه عکس ضمیمه کردم ببینید و سپس به سوالاتم پاسخ دهید 
1: در جدول بانک اطلاعاتی password را درست نشان نمیدهد
2: برای ثبت نام، هر کلمه عبوری که میزنم پیغام "*حداقل طول کلمه عبور 7 کاراکتر...*" میدهد.
3: چرا در forum ها گزینه ای برای ارسال سوال یا جواب نیست

----------


## rana-writes

سلام
برنامه تون رو خیلی وقت پیش دانلود کرده بودم، به خاطر مشکلات ای جکس و اینکه بانکم 2000 بود اجرا نکردم جدیدا دارم با یه پروژه ای کار میکنم که از کدهاتون خیلی چیزها یاد گرفتم
مخصوصا کارهایی که با گرید انجام دادین
دکمه تشکر برای جبران زحمت شما واقعا کافی نبود و نیست

دوستان دیگه هم اگه نتونستن پروژه رو اجرا کنن فکر نکنن نمیشه ازش چیزی سر درآورد فکر میکنم اولین و مهم ترین دلیلی که اینچنین برنامه هایی رو با کد میذارن، اینه که اونهایی که اول راه هستن، بتونن کدها رو بررسی کنن و ازشون ایده بگیرن
یادم نیست از کجا، ولی یه پروژه دانشجویی دانلود کرده بودم که دقیقا پروژه ی شما بود و برام خیلی جای تاسف داشت
حتی زحمت نکشیده بودن یه کمی دستکاری کنن یه چیزهایی رو ..

بابت زحمتی که بابت این پروژه کشیدین و لطفتون برای به اشتراک گذاشتنش خیلی ممنونم

همیشه موفق باشین

----------


## vba_hadi

تو را به خدا یکی جواب بده
سوالم اینجاست:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...93#post1032393
بازم میگم:
آقای فتح الهی، برنامتون رو دانلود کردم عالی بود ولی مشکلاتی دارم هر کس  برنامه ایشان (Final Froum Project) را دانلود کرده لطفا کمکم کنه. خیلی  فوریه
 یه عکس ضمیمه کردم ببینید و سپس به سوالاتم پاسخ دهید 
1: در جدول بانک اطلاعاتی password را درست نشان نمیدهد
2: برای ثبت نام، هر کلمه عبوری که میزنم پیغام "*حداقل طول کلمه عبور 7  کاراکتر...*" میدهد.
3: چرا در forum ها گزینه ای برای ارسال سوال یا جواب نیست

----------


## ricky22

> 2: برای ثبت نام، هر کلمه عبوری که میزنم پیغام "*حداقل طول کلمه عبور 7  کاراکتر...*" میدهد.


کلمه عبور زیر را امتحان کنید.
shahin+
از یک NonAlphanumberic 
استفاده کنید حله :)
 1: در جدول بانک اطلاعاتی password را درست نشان نمیدهدرمز عبور Hash شده و همین هم درسته که کسی نتونه رمز عبور رو ببینه!



> 3: چرا در forum ها گزینه ای برای ارسال سوال یا جواب نیست


Login کنید

----------


## vba_hadi

سلام،
از دوستانی که این پروژه را دانلود کردن کسی جواب سوال منو میدونه؟
*فرض کنیم بعضی از کاربران موقع ثبت نام عکس خودشان را آپلود کردن حالا میخوام در تالار گفتگو عکس کاربران نمایش داده شود. (درست مانند تالار گفتگوی همین سایت)*

----------


## rana-writes

> *فرض کنیم بعضی از کاربران موقع ثبت نام عکس خودشان را آپلود کردن حالا میخوام در تالار گفتگو عکس کاربران نمایش داده شود. (درست مانند تالار گفتگوی همین سایت)*


خب کاری نداره، توی گریدی که برای تالار گفتگو ایجاد کردین یه TemplateField اضافه کنین و Bind کنین به فیلدی که عکس رو توش قرار دادین

----------


## vba_hadi

سلام دوستان.
زمانی که قسمت "*کلمه عبور خود را فراموش کرده ام*" را میزنم و سپس به سوال امنیتی به درستی پاسخ میدهم ارور *Membership provider does not support password retrieval or  reset*

را میدهد. کسی پاسخی داره. فوریه

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من به اين دليل چون توي وب كانفيگ تنظيمات بازيابي كلمه عبور ست نشده است
موفق باشي

----------


## vba_hadi

> دوست من به اين دليل چون توي وب كانفيگ تنظيمات بازيابي كلمه عبور ست نشده  است


میشه بگید در وب کانفیگ چه تغییراتی بدم تا این ارور نیاد؟

----------


## vba_hadi

سلام
میخوام یه صفحه به این پروژه اضافه کنم ولی بعد از اجرا پیغام زیر ظاهر میشه. از ScriptManager هم بالای صفحه ام استفاده کردم. چیکار کنم؟
Page_Error
The control with ID 'DockExtender4'  requires a ScriptManager on the page. The ScriptManager must appear  before any controls that need it any controls  that need it

----------


## vba_hadi

> میخوام یه صفحه به این پروژه اضافه کنم ولی بعد از اجرا  پیغام زیر ظاهر میشه. از ScriptManager هم بالای صفحه ام استفاده کردم.  چیکار کنم؟
> Page_Error
> The control with ID 'DockExtender4'  requires a ScriptManager on the  page. The ScriptManager must appear  before any controls that need it any controls  that need it


یادم رفت بگم هم پروژه آقای فتح الهی و هم صفحه مورد نظر در یک پروژه دیگه کار میکنه ولی وقتی صفحه مذکور را داخل پروژه آقای فتح الهی قرار میدم پیغام فوق میاد
اجکس نصبه
پوشه Bin داخل پروژه هست
دات نت هم 3.5 نصبه

----------


## AmirFarshid

> سلام به اساتید گرامی
> احتراما من یه سایت طراحی کردم که یه پروژه ساده است با امکانات زیر
> نوع بانک اس کیو ال 2005
> تکنولوژی آجاکس
> زبان برنامه نویسی C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎.Net 2005
> ,...
> جهت نمایش زیبایی فرم ها از اینترنت اکسپلورر 7 استفاده نمایید
> امکانات:
> فروم
> ...


تشکر فراوان از شما دوست گرامی و ديگر عزيزان که با کمک مطالب ارزنده آنها موفق به اجرای اين برنامه ی زيبا در محيط VS2008 شدم

به عنوان جمع بندی در مورد اجرا در محيط VS2008 :
  1- شاخه ی BIN وقتی extract می شود مجددا یک شاخه ی BIN ديگر داخل خودش دارد که بهتر است محتويات آن داخل شاخه ی اصلی کپی شود

2- در VS2008 از .NET 3.5 استفاده شود - روی پروژه راست کليک کرده و فريمورک 3.5 انتخاب شود
3-  dll های  Ajax  آن جایگزين در شاخه ی BIN شود

در اینصورت برای من که اجرا شد :دی

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوستان عزيز بخدا تمامي اين مسائل توي پست هاي قبلي موبه مو توضيح داده شده
اما دوستان دوست ندارن يه زحمت كوچيك به خودشون بدن
هلو بپر تو گلو
موفق باشيد

----------


## Omid_Manam

سلام 
من هر 3 تا پوشه دیگه رو داخل پوشه اصلی (  Final Forum Project) گذاشتم ولی فایل *.Sln وجود نداره که پروژه رو اجرا کنم. میشه بگین چه جوریه این؟

----------


## Omid_Manam

سلام دوستان این که فایل Sln همراش نیست چه جوری شما اجراش میکنید و فرت فرت تشکر می کنید ؟ میشه به ما هم یاد بدید؟

----------


## viper2009

> سلام دوستان این که فایل Sln همراش نیست چه جوری شما اجراش میکنید و فرت فرت تشکر می کنید ؟ میشه به ما هم یاد بدید؟


سلام برادر

برای باز کردن پروژه در ویژوال استودیو دو حالت قرار داده شده

Project و WebSite

که شما می بایستی از طریق پنجره بازشو WebSite استفاده کنی .

----------


## meysam.jalali

سلام جناب مهندس دستتون درد نکنه حرفه ای ترین مهندسی که تا حالا دیدم شما اید    یه سوا ل داشتم شما به sql express     در کانکشن استرین آدرس دادید آیا میشه کانکشن رو تغیر داد و به sql 2005 وارد کرد  یعنی  mdf  , ldf  رو atach کرد  و بعد  connection string رو تغیر داد   

واقعل متشکریم  منو 7  ماه انداختی جلو

----------


## meysam.jalali

آقای مهندس  صابر فتح الهی   پروژتون هیچ اروری  نداره دستتون درد نکنه    عالی بود   به نظر شما که استاد بنده هستید استفاده اغز sql express  کمی غیر حرفه ای نیست ????   اگه اشتباه می کنم بفرمایید  ..

----------


## meysam.jalali

جناب مهندس  یه sp میخوام  برای اینکه داده هامو page page  بکنه و به grid view بفرسه  اگه میشه بهم بگید 
یعنی در اصل صفحه بندی گرید ویو بدون ویزارد  میخواستم کلری که چندین بار در project شما انجام شده   است .

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من اين سوال بارها آقاي راد جواب دادن برو توي انجمن اس كيو ال
يا توي گوگل Paging in SQL جستجو كن
موفق باشي

----------


## alireza.tofigh

سلام بابت پروژه خیلی ممنونم. البته من هنوز نتونستم ران کنمش!

اس کیو ال من 2008 بود که گیر داد بهش.
من زیاد حرفه ای نیستم.  میشه منو کامل راهنمایی کنین که چهار تا فایل دانلود شده را به چه نحوه و چه طور قرار بدم تا بتونم برنامه رو ران کنم و ببینم. 
ممنون.

----------


## alireza.tofigh

ممنون فکر کنم Ajax رو نصب ندارم. نصبش کنم ببینم چی میشه. عجله کردم. تاپیک های قبل رو نخونده بودم. شرمنده.


نصب کردم، حالا این مشکلو دارم.
*Generating user instances in SQL Server is disabled. Use sp_configure 'user instances enabled' to generate user instances.*


چی کارش کنم؟

----------


## masoudseddighi

سلام
بابت کدی که گذاشتین ممنون
فقط میشه منو راهنمایی کنین که چطور می تونم اونا اجرا کنم؟
یعنی چطور از data base استفاده کنم و به اون وصل بشم؟
برای اجراکردن اون جز این که  فایلش را باید توvisual studio باز کنم چه کار دیگه ای باید انجام بدم
ممنون میشم جوابمو بدین و راهنماییم کنین چون واقعا کارم گیره و بهش نیاز دارم
مرسی

----------


## zigorex

هنگامی که توی قسمت مدیریت کاربران رول یه کاربر رو میخوای به admin تغییر بدی. هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته. یعنی این بخش دچار مشکله. به نظر شما مشکل از کجاست؟

ممون میشم

----------


## mosadatta

افا دستتون درد نکنه اما من در اجراش مشکل داروم فایل dll تقویم فارسی را می خواد+و از اکثر کامپوننت های اژاکسش ایراد میگیره با اینکه اژاکس را نصب کردم، خواهش می کنم یه توضیح واسه اجراش بدهید من ازvs و sql server ، 2008 استفاده میکنم

----------


## mohamadrezaolfat

سلام به همه دوستان

اگر امکان داره ducument  رو در جای دیگه بزارین که بشه دانلود کرد؟
با تشکر

----------


## majid.mp

دوستان اين پروژرو چطوربايد اجرا كرد؟براي من Errorميده.

----------


## hamidshahram

مشکلی نداره راحت اجرا میشه دستتون طلا

----------


## hosein18242

با سلام يكي از مهمترين مشكلات عمومي افراد در اين تايپيك ajax و error هاي مربوط به اون هست من هم اين مشكلو دارم من ajaxtoolkit رو نصب كردم و به toolbox من اضافه شد كه toolkit را از همان سايت ajax دانلود كردم و همچنين aspajaxextsetup رو هم نصب كردم اما هنوز اين ارور رو ميده:
*Could not load type 'System.Web.UI.ScriptReferenceBase' from assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35'.* 

*Description:* An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

*Exception Details:* System.TypeLoadException: Could not load type 'System.Web.UI.ScriptReferenceBase' from assembly 'System.Web.Extensions, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35'.

خواهشان كمك كنيد آيا بايد dll system.web.extensions رو در refrence add كنم كه اين كارم كردم ولي هنوز درست نشده حتي رو يه پروژه جدا هم 1دونه از كامپوننت هاي ajax رو اضافه ميكنم بازم eeroor بالا مياد من از vs2008 استفاده ميكنم بايد چي كار كنم حل شه اين مشكل كل تايپيكو خوندم ولي جوابي كه مشكلمو حل كنه پيدا نكردم خواهشا كمك كنيد ايا aspajaxextsetup رو كه نصب كردم بايد به toolbox يا جايي از Vs اضافه كنم واقعا گيج شدم هر راهي كه بگين رفتم ولي ممشكل حل نشدست همچنان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ در 
ضمن web config به اين صورت هست اين addassembly web config پروژه شما نيست يه پروژه جديد add كردم و خواستم توش از ajax استفاده كنم كه بازم همون error اومد:




<compilationdebug="true"strict="false"explicit="true">
<assemblies>
<addassembly="System.Core, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B77A5C561934E089"/>
<addassembly="System.Web.Extensions, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31BF3856AD364E35"/>
<addassembly="System.Data.DataSetExtensions, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B77A5C561934E089"/>
<addassembly="System.Xml.Linq, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B77A5C561934E089"/>
<addassembly="System.Design, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B03F5F7F11D50A3A"/>
<addassembly="System.Web.Extensions.Design, Version=3.5.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31BF3856AD364E35"/>
<addassembly="System.Windows.Forms, Version=2.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=B77A5C561934E089"/>
<addassembly="System.Web.Extensions, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31BF3856AD364E35"/>
<addassembly="System.Web.Extensions.Design, Version=1.0.61025.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31BF3856AD364E35"/></assemblies>
</compilation>

<
 :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:

----------


## hosein18242

يه سوال ديگم دارم يه جا خوندم زماني كه اينو ASPAJAXExtSetup نصب ميكني وقتي ميري تو قسمت file ويژوال استوديو تو منوي new web site تو قسمت my template يه قسمت اضافه ميشه به اسم ASP.NET AJAX Web Site ولي مال من بعد از نصب aspajaxext چيزي اضافه نميشه چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟با يد چيكار كنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟در ضمن vs2008 هست

----------


## Raheleh_66

با سلام
من همه Store Procidure ها رو نگاه کردم ولی sp مربوط به چک کردنIP برای ارسال نظر وجود نداره، من بهش احتیاج دارم اگه میشه بذارین اینجا

----------


## Mohandes2009

چجوری باید استفاده کرد من هر کاری میکنم ارور میده!!

این 4 تا فایل را چجوری باید در vs باز کنیم؟ :افسرده:

----------


## Mohandes2009

این ارور واسه چیه؟
من همه پوشه ها را داخل Final Forum Project ریختم و فایل Ajax که گذاشتید هم نصب کردم 


* It is an error to use a section registered as allowDefinition='MachineToApplication' beyond application level.  This error can be caused by a virtual directory not being configured as an application in IIS. C:\Documents and Settings\Mohandes Mamali\Desktop\یه پروژه وبی\Final Forum Project\Final Forum Project\web.config 26 
*

----------


## Mohandes2009

این دیگه چه اروری هست؟ :افسرده:  :ناراحت: 

*The directive contains duplicate 'enableviwestate' attributes

**
*

----------


## amozeshgah

> سلام به اساتید گرامی
> احتراما من یه سایت طراحی کردم که یه پروژه ساده است با امکانات زیر
> نوع بانک اس کیو ال 2005
> تکنولوژی آجاکس
> زبان برنامه نویسی C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎.Net 2005
> ,...
> جهت نمایش زیبایی فرم ها از اینترنت اکسپلورر 7 استفاده نمایید
> امکانات:
> فروم
> ...


آقا سلام 
تشکر از زحماتی که می کشید
تو سیستم من موقع اجرا پیام webconfig می ده مشکل کجاست؟
متشکر

----------


## m_najmeh12368

با سلام
من این پروژه رو دانلود کردم ولی فایل مستر اونو پیدا نمیکنه میشه بگید باید چکار کنم تا بتونم طراحیشم ببینم

----------


## ramin_ramin

با سلام
با تشکر از شما ، این برنامه روی سیستم من اجرا نمیشه و error 

<%@ Page enableViewState="false" language="C#‎" Inherits="FredCK.FCKeditorV2.FileBrowserConnector" AutoEventWireup="false" %>          رو میده

----------


## g.hajian

Error 119 Could not load file or assembly 'Validators, Version=1.0.0.0' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified. (D:\My Programming\ASP.NET\Final Forum Project\web.config line 57) D:\My Programming\ASP.NET\Final Forum Project\SiteAdmin\admin.master 6
اين خطا را زمان load ميدهد چطوري بايد حل شود؟

----------


## g.hajian

*Server Error in '/msrefah.ir' Application.* 

*Configuration Error* 

*Description:* An error occurred during the processing of a configuration file required to service this request. Please review the specific error details below and modify your configuration file appropriately. 

*Parser Error Message:* Could not load file or assembly 'Validators, Version=1.0.0.0' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.

*Source Error:* 

Line 54: 		<pages>Line 55: 			<tagMapping>Line 56:         <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.CompareValidato  r" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.Compare  Validator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>Line 57:         <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.CustomValidator  " mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.CustomV  alidator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>Line 58:         <add tagType="System.Web.UI.WebControls.RangeValidator" mappedTagType="Sample.Web.UI.Compatibility.RangeVa  lidator, Validators, Version=1.0.0.0"/>
*Source File:* J:\msrefah.ir\web.config*    Line:* 56 

*Assembly Load Trace:* The following information can be helpful to determine why the assembly 'Validators, Version=1.0.0.0' could not be loaded.

=== Pre-bind state information ===LOG: User = HAJ-3299-SARI\UserLOG: DisplayName = Validators, Version=1.0.0.0 (Partial)LOG: Appbase = file:///J:/msrefah.ir/LOG: Initial PrivatePath = J:\msrefah.ir\binCalling assembly : (Unknown).===LOG: This bind starts in default load context.LOG: Using application configuration file: J:\msrefah.ir\web.configLOG: Using machine configuration file from C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\conf  ig\machine.config.LOG: Policy not being applied to reference at this time (private, custom, partial, or location-based assembly bind).LOG: The same bind was seen before, and was failed with hr = 0x80070002.

----------


## salehbagheri

This Topic Has Expired

----------

